# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Tales From the Butler's Pantry

## Robot_Butler

Alright.  Put up or shut up, right?  I've finally decided to post some dreams online  as a journal. 

I would like to keep this as a sort of dream gallery.  Just the dreams that are fit to print.  I want to collect all my favorite dreams in one place for an easier read.

I do a lot of sketching also, so I will try to upload images as much as I can.  Don't expect any Picassos. Most of these are done in the middle of the night, or in a free minute at work.

The first few entries are just dreams I have already posted in various places around the site.  I'm hoping this jump-start will encourage me to post, and help create a more interesting read.  If you've already read the old dreams, just skip ahead to the new.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was sort of half-heartedly WILDing, and got stuck in sleep paralysis. I felt my body go completely numb, and started to see the darkness at the foot of my bed get denser and form into the hazy shape of a monsterously disfigured person. I started to get absolutely terrified, and feel the most terrible sensation of cold and evil. The thing climbed onto my bed and onto my paralyzed body. It grabbed my wrists to hold me down, and stared directly into my face. It's face was that of a woman, but constantly changing. It looked like it kept changing in age - from a young attractive girl to an old mummified corpse and back again.

By this time, I was completely out of my mind terrified, but in the back of my mind I had this nagging thought that this felt familiar. I was wracking my brain trying to remember what to do to get out of this situation. I remembered that if I could get through this, I could make it to a lucid dream, but I couldn't think of what to do. For some reason, as soon as I thought the word "lucid dream", I remembered the task of the month. I somehow reasoned that if I could complete the task of the month, I could get away from this disgusting mummy lady dripping puss on my face.

I fixed my eyes on hers (the only part of my body I could still move), and yelled at her with my thoughts, "What's my new years resolution?". Her face turned to an unattractive middle aged woman, and she leaned back and smiled in a sinister way. "My new years resolution is to harvest your semen, and devour your soul," she replied.

I was now completely lucid, and no longer afraid. I asked again, "But, what's MY resolution?" She looked a little confused, and turned her head to look behind her. I noticed there was a horrible looking man standing behind her this whole time. He looked like a pale, ghostly translucent clown illuminated from within. Sort of like a combination between the albino dread locked guys from that Matrix movie, and a rotting zombie in a clown suit.

He walked towards me, and sat on the edge of my bed right beside me. "You are going to discover the ability to open portals to other dimensions. When you do, the offspring we have sired from your sperm will become all powerful and invade the planet. We will start with Hawaii, since the people there are superstitious."

I was totally lucid now, and thought this quite rediculous. "So, my new years resolution is to open a portal for some sort of demon clown invasion?" I laughed, "That doesn't sound very fun to me. I don't think I'll keep that one."

I decided I had had enough of this, and woke myself up to write it down. The weird thing is, I had a dream about that same clown guy earlier in the night before this dream.

So, if a bunch of my demon clown children warp to earth to devour Hawaii, I apologize ahead of time, guys.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was at a party at a house that seemed strangely familiar. I was talking to a man who was explaining that when we die, our spirit is sent to a dream world for 300 years. At the end of the 300 years, we die in the dream world, and are reborn to the 'real' world again. The man was very excited, because he was at the end of his 300 years, and was about to be reborn.

I knew this was a dream. I was totally lucid. The problem was, I believed 100% that dreams were where we went when we died. Using this confused logic, I believed that I was in the afterlife. My own personal dream heaven.

It was night time, and I was in a beautiful beach house with its own private beach. Looking out across the water, I could see the lights of several other beach houses on the other side of the cove. Each beach house was reserved for a group of friends. Everyone who knew each other during their lifetime was sent to a beach house. In this way, your afterlife was only populated by the people you had met and loved during your life.

There was a huge party going on, and I had memories of this party going on for dozens of years. All of my friends were there. Occasionally I would see a friend that just arrived at the party. I would feel sadness that this friend just died in the waking world. At the same time I felt joy that they we were now reunited in the afterlife. There were thousands of people at this party. Everyone I've ever been friends with.

I was completely lucid. At one point, I decided that since it was a dream, I should just do whatever I wanted. I took off all my clothes, and was walking around naked. I reasoned, Who needs clothes when you're dead?. There was a room in the house that had a floor covered in a giant trampoline. Me and my buddy were jumping on this trampoline, when I remembered that we were naked. I looked at him and said, "You know, if this wasn't a dream, and we were alive, this would be real gay. Two naked dudes jumping on a trampoline?" We laughed as more people joined us.

I saw a girl I used to know, and felt incredibly sad that she was dead now too. I gave her my condolences for being dead, but told her how great this was that we could now be together again. She seemed very sad, and had tears in her eyes. "This is my dream," I said. "We can do whatever we want. We can go wherever we want. I'm so glad you're finally here." I morphed the scene around us to the top deck of a cruise ship, then to the streets of Paris, then the jungles of South America. She started to cry, and told me, "You act like I just got here. I have been at this party for 100 years, and you have ignored me the whole time. Its too late to make up for lost time now. You had your chance."

I later walked into a bar area of the house, and saw my girlfriend. I hadn't seen her since I died, and she looked so beautiful. I was so happy that we could now be together. A sleazy looking man was hitting on her at the bar. I walked up to send the guy away politely. I had so much catching up to do. As I went to put my arm around her, I noticed that the two of them were holding hands. I started yelling at the guy for hitting on my girlfriend. He tried to punch me, and it escalated into a full scale fight. I destroyed him completely with my god-like dream powers.

In the fighting, I accidentally injured my girlfriend. She was dying. As I went to heal her, she had the most horrible look on her face. She was furious with me. As she was dying, she told me that that man was her husband. When I died and left her in the waking world, they met and were married. Before she could finish her story, she died in my arms. I knew I could not bring her back to life.

I carried her outside to the beach. Her body looked like it was scaled in jewels, and she had wings made of gold leaf. As I walked along the beach, she started to disintegrate. Flecks of gold and jewels started lifting off her body, where they rose into the night sky and became stars. By the time I got to the water, all that was left of her was a handful of gemstones that were filled with liquid like batteries. I laid these stones on the sand, and with a wave of my hand I lit the entire beach on fire. Green flames spread to cover the sand and fuse it to glass. As the gemstones were consumed by the flames, they exploded one by one into clouds of multicolored light. I knew she would be reborn into a new life.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I woke to a FA in my bedroom, and immediately recognized that I was still dreaming. As soon as I realized it, I felt myself waking up for real. My bedroom began fading to black, with everything turning to shadows and silhouettes. I struggled to hang onto the dream. The walls of my bedroom melted away into blackness, and my bed beneath me began to disappear. I watched as my bedroom disappeared around me, and transformed into a beautiful black night sky lit by millions of stars. It was like the kind of sky you see when you are far from the lights of civilization, only much clearer. It was as if I could see forever, into layers upon layers of stars. It was not a void. I could feel the ground beneath me, and could see the silhouettes of mountains on a distant horizon line. I was sitting on a high ridge, looking across to the opposite side of a dark valley.

After a moment just staring at how beautiful everything looked, I realized I needed to move if I wanted to hold onto the dream. My peripheral vision felt limited, but I could barely make out the shadowy forms of a person on one side of me, and a seated chimpanzee on the other side. I was still halfway aware of my body lying in bed, so I reached out to shake the hand of the person next to me. I introduced myself, "Hi, its nice to meet you, whats your story?" My voice sounded strange. My voice was loud and more powerful than normal, but I could hear a faint echo, like a mumbling coming from my real body (my girlfriend later told me that I was talking in my sleep).

As soon as I spoke, the darkness disappeared. A room snapped sharply into being around me. I saw that the person shaking my hand was a well dressed man, and the chimpanzee next to me was now an older woman who looked like an aging supermodel. The room was very small and Gothic looking. Old wood furniture was crammed into the space and lit with several small candles. I stayed in the dream for several more minutes, conversing at length with the two people about the nature of free will, and what the future will hold.

I hope none of their predictions come true.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was on my back imagining my body falling backwards, and that my bedsheets were like a parachute that the wind was pressing against me as I fell. Like I was falling through space while wrapped in a bedsheet.

I hit sleep paralysis and started feeling my body humming and vibrating like mad. My girlfriend kept kicking me, so I kept popping out of SP. Once I was in, it was pretty easy to return, so after about an hour of trying not to get mad at the lady, I finally hit a great bout of SP.

I decided it was time to finally enter a dream, so I started imagining the feeling of floating upwards. I was trying to make it as vivid as possible, and next think I knew, I slammed against my ceiling. I reached out my hands and felt the texture of the ceiling for a minute or two to make sure I was 100% locked in the dream, then I opened my eyes. I then started climbing around on the ceiling like spiderman.

This whole time, I was listening to a man and a woman discussing Tax Law. They were talking about the alternative minimum tax and how it didn't allow for the deduction of wholesale grocery purchases at your farmer's market.

I was crawling on the ceiling trying to figure out what the hell they were talking about. As I turned the corner to climb down my bedroom wall, I felt a huge gust of wind, and looked down to find myself outside, on the side of a tall building above an outdoor farmers market. The two people talking were walking along the street far below me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was having breakfast with my girlfriend this morning, trying to explain to her that I just figured out how to time travel. I was telling her that all I had to do was imagine a memory from a few minutes ago, and hold it in my mind like I do when I VILD. That visualization of the past would then become reality, and I could enter it like I enter a LD.

I demonstrated it to her a few times. She dropped the cap for the soymilk, so I picked it up and time traveled to 2 minutes ago, caught the cap when she dropped it, so now I had two caps in my hand. I was a little weirded out by this, but she seemed fine with it.

The only thing that bothered her about it, was that she kept looking at the clock to time my experiments. She was commenting on how the clock kept changing, and was showing unrealistic times. I told her the clock does the same thing in my lucid dreams, so maybe there is more of a connection between time travel and dreaming than just a similar induction technique.

Of course, it never occurred to me that MAYBE I WAS DREAMING! Freaking Idiot.

----------


## Robot_Butler

4:00 AM I got up and ate a banana and some B6. I went back to bed and did a VILD for an hour and a half. I was visualizing three scenes. My front yard sculpture garden, my favorite beach in Hawaii, and a Monteverde jungle in Costa Rica. Around 5:45, I finally felt some vibrations, and started seeing some HI. I grabbed onto one of the images of waves crashing on a beach, and started imagining bodysurfing. It became very tactile, and then I suddenly found myself crashing into a family making sandcastles on the beach.

I stood up, apologized to the DCs, and then had a look around. The beach was a great combination of the three scenes I had imagined. Rocky jungle cliffs terminated into a white sand bay. The beach disappeared around a corner with an interesting rock formation - like one of those natural sandstone bridges that form along the coast of northern california.

I remembered the task of the month, but was disappointed to leave this beautiful place after I worked so hard to create it. The idea came to me to see what this same beach would look like on an alien planet. I raised my hand and snapped my finger. The world flattened out into a 2D image, rotated to be seen on it's edge as a single line, then rotated back to form another scene (My girlfriend was playing paper mario last night). Now I found myself on the same beach, only everything was slightly different. I felt strangely disembodied and floating, like I was a camera transmitting images back to myself in bed.

The sand was a dirty brown color. The light was a very strange color and sparkled in a hazy way. I looked up to the cliffs, and saw that they were all carved into crazy geometric shapes. The family that had been with me a minute ago was now a single old man with pale blue skin. Instead of a sand castle, he had a giant green marble slab. He was planing it and polishing it with a flat metal bar. It reminded me of an old man waxing his surfboard.

I looked to where the natural bridge previously was, and saw a huge temple or palace built of cyclopean masonry. It looked like something out of an HP Lovecraft novel, or a Myan temple on a giant scale. I felt as though I was being controlled remotely, and I shot off towards this temple. It was built on a carved stone bridge that projected from the cliff face to be supported by a carved mountain jutting up from the surf. I orbited the building like a camera in a 3D modeling program. As I passed below the bridge, I looked upward to see all kinds of pictograms and hieroglyphs carved under the bridge. I wanted to move closer to try to read them, but I woke up to my alarm.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This was an extremely long lucid.  It was very strange. It was like I was aware of my body in bed from start to finish, but that did not at all interfere with the dream's stability or length. The dream appeared from me imagining the scene in HI, and never really felt like it evolved to a full dream. I was on a bunch of cold medicine, so maybe that has something to do with it.

I am at my old house from college, hanging out with my old roommates. We are getting ready to go to a party. For some reason we are all drinking in the laundry room. I realize I am still wearing my work / office clothes, and that this will not do at all. I strip down to my boxers, and all the girls start making cat calls. I joke around with them, then head upstairs to get dressed. 'E' yells to me to wear a suit as a joke. It will be highly inappropriate for the party we are going to. I agree that that would be a funny joke, and put on a 1970s brown Double Cleaveland with a bolo tie. The room I change in is my old bedroom from my childhood home. I notice its all screwed up, with furniture in the wrong places and the room is covered in green and red picture frames with gold bows on them. I am reminded that this is a dream, although I never really forgot. I can barely move, like I am so sore from weightlifting that none of my muscles work anymore. While getting dressed, 'E' is telling me how hes bringing cherry bombs, so when we go to Roys (a very nice restaurant in Hawaii) after the party, we can flush them down the toilets as a joke. I agree that this will be a riot!

I wrongly remember that the task of the month was to go to a DV party, so I am excited that this is going to work out so well. As I walk out of the room, I notice that everyone from DV is in my living room. They are all played by actors, so I figure I will have to ask them who they all are.

I talk to a couple people, but they are all very cold and mean towards me. I wonder if its because I wore the suit. Suddenly I feel like an ass hole. I walk up to Steve Buschemi in the kitchen, and ask him who he's playing. He is in the middle of a conversation with someone about how he hates Architects because they don't know anything about construction. I feel a little akward, because I'm an Architect. I try to defend myself, but I soon realize he is only saying all this to piss me off & provoke me. I don't want to ruin this fun dream with violence, so I move on to the next person.

As I approach Claire Daynes, I remember the real task of the month, and feel like an idiot. Maybe this is why everyone was being cold to me. I ask her, "Can you tell me something about myself that I don't already know?" She thinks I am hitting on her, and makes a comment about what a bad pickup line that was. I tell her this is all a dream, and to prove it to her, I jump off the top of the stairs. Right before I hit the ground, I do a little float-bounce so I am lying horizontally on my belly, floating inches from the ground. I reach out and touch the ground, walking along on my hands with my feet in the air at a 45 degree angle. Like swimming along the bottom of a pool. I float up to the ceiling, back down again, then back to where Claire Daynes was standing. I ask her again, and she replies, "I will tell you something you already do know. You're an ass-hole!"

I think there must be some confusion. What did I do? I turn to another girl at the party to ask her, "Can you please tell me something about myself that I don't already know?" As I'm talking to her, her fat girl friend is telling me to get lost because she has a boyfriend. I turn to tell her friend that I'm not trying to hit on her. I'm very frustrated now. When I turn back to the gal I was talking to, she is gone, and her boyfriend is there in her place. He looks aweful, like a corpse. He is wearing a hooded sweat shirt, and his face is yellow, and covered in pockmarks or real bad acne scars. As I am looking at him, I realize he is made of Malt-O-Meal (that terrible Cream of Wheat/porridge stuff). He suddenly explodes / melts into a puddle of porridge and clothes. This is so unexpected for such a normal dream, that I decide I better leave. People are too hostile, and this is getting weird.

I figure I'll go see whats going on upstairs. When I get there, All my old roommates are hanging out. Its like a dance club, with people partying in the middle of the room, and a few people asleep/ passed out in the corners. I decide I am done with this dream, and want to try to have another one. I reason, that if I go to sleep, I can have another dream. I lie down next to my old roommate 'V', put my arms around her, and spoon her. I fall asleep thinking of how much I miss all these old friends.

I transition directly into another lucid dream that was even more vivid and longer than this one. I would post it here, since it's technically part of this dream, with many similarities and synergies. It is very long and sexually explicit, so I think I will spare you. All together, these two back to back lucids lasted over 2 hours! I wonder if the cold medicine screwed up my REM cycles or something.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I always get the feeling theres someone in the room when I'm in SP, but this time it was strange because I was positive that David Hasslehoff was right behind me. I'm not a 'Hoff fan at all, and sort of forgot he even existed until he appeared in my room last night.

I step out of my bed (and out of my body), and walk out to the living room. It's too dark to see anything, and I can tell the dream is very unstable. I try to 'will' the lights to turn on, but I can feel the world slipping away when I focus too hard. In the darkness, I have this feeling like there is someone next to me who is about to attack me, and I'm worried this is about to become a nightmare. I run into the bathroom, hit the lightswitch, it doesn't work, but the lights are on anyways for some reason.

I keep worrying that there is someone next to me, just outside my vision, with a knife, and I know that the more I worry about it, the more it's going to come true. I turn quickly and turn him into someone unthreatening... My brother. When I see the mirror, I remember the task of the month, and decide to give it a try.

I lean across the counter toward the mirror, and inspect my reflection. It looks perfectly like me. I start to wonder if this is really a dream. It's so convincing, almost too detailed. Just then, my reflection winks at me, and I say out loud "Tight!". As I open my mouth to say it, I notice that my reflection has messed up Hillbilly teeth. I then also notice that he's wearing a white softball tee, with black 3/4 length sleeves.

I put my hand on the mirror to try to reach in, but the surface feels way too solid. I decide to try to pretend the mirror is not there, and try to reach through like it's a window. I put my had down, and then quickly reach up and right through the mirror to grab my reflection's shirt. When I hit the surface of the mirror, I get the most intense pain in my hand and arm. It feels like peeling off a really bad scab, or what I would imagine peeling the skin off your hand would feel like.

I pull my reflection forward, and he doesn't resist at all. He floats out of the mirror, and it seems like he's just a head and shoulders. I ask him "Why do we dream?". He smiles his hillbilly smile and says "I guess, at a certain point, we just need something to keep things interesting".

I let go of him, and he sort of refocuses back into the background of the mirror without moving. I sort of wonder if I hurt him pulling him out, since my hand hurt so bad going in.

I spend a bit more time flying around outside on the lawn, changing my size so I can fly between the blades of grass. Things go downhill from there. I find my dream journal to write the dream down. It's sitting in a sheep pasture, it's about 2"x2" in size, and is filled with mini travel photos. I end up having a picnic on the lawn where I argue about whiskey vs bourbon with some really bossy lady.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was able to string together around 10-15 brief lucid dreams early saturday morning. They were all very unstable which made them unpredictable and crazy fun. I was able to change the scene dramatically by just casually thinking about where I wanted to be or what I wanted to do.

I'm in my bed after just waking from a LD. I don't move, but imagine myself getting out of bed and running out of my house, out my front yard, out the gate, down the street running as fast as I can. By the time I reach the street corner, I am completely in the dream and lucid. I think about the lucid task of changing genders, and I am suddenly snapped into a richly decorated hotel lobby. I am a little surprised at the abruptness of the scene change, and I wonder why the hell my subconscious chose a hotel lobby.

I see the walls are mirrored floor to ceiling, so I walk over to one of the mirrors. My reflection looks normal, and I start to think about how to turn into a woman. I see, reflected in the mirror, a long line of travelers waiting to check in at the front desk. There is an attractive blonde woman in a business suit who makes eye contact with me in the mirror. I smile at her and think about maybe swapping bodies with her somehow.

By the time I look away from her and back at my own reflection, My reflection has completely changed into a middle aged woman with dry frizzy black hair. I look a little like a haloween witch without the hat. I am a bit surprised at how easy that was. I look down at my body to make sure It's not just my reflection that changed. I run my hands down my body, feeling my new womanly curves through my clothes. I am amazed by how convincing the change was.

I look back up to the mirror, and notice that I have now turned into my girlfriend. I look exactly like her when we first met, 10 years ago. I'm a little creeped out and upset by this change, especially since I was just feeling myself up. I notice the line of people has all stopped what they are doing, and they are now staring at me in a horrified way. I turn around and yell "Hey! Mind your own business. Nosy dream characters. Nothing going on here!"

I am very uncomfortable being in my girlfriend's body, and having all these people staring at me, like they're about to cause some trouble, so I wake myself up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Ok, this is officially the start of my dream journal.  I had this dream last night that featured the Task of the Month, Dreamview member cameos, and low level lucidity.  Threw me over the edge to finally start an online journal.

Alien beings have traveled from a far away planet to invade the earth.  They are here to harvest humans as food.  To do this, they have converted their spaceships into giant meat processing plants that grind humans down to pulp.

I find myself a prisoner in one of these huge meat processing concentration camps.  I am there with several other people waiting in line to get  shredded alive by a giant spherical meat grinder.  Everyone except for me seems to be in a drugged trance.  Like zombies walking to their horribly painful deaths.  I am horrified, but somehow realize that this is a dream.  I reason that I am lucid, but everyone else is still dreaming.  This is why they are all zombified.

I start yelling at people, shaking them, trying to get them to realize that this is a dream, and they don't have to be killed.  I try to save them.  No one will listen to me.  I watch helplessly as they are ripped apart one by one and ground down in giant pencil sharpeners.  I remember the task of the month as a way to wake people up.  I get up on a platform and yell to the crowd, "This is a dream! If you become Lucid like me, we can escape! I will prove it by jumping into this grinder, and coming out unharmed." 

I lower myself into the top, and feel the wind from the spinning blades blow against my feet.  I lower myself further down, and my foot gets ripped off in a spray of blood.  I feel the pain, but it feels distant, so I am reassured this is a dream.  I jump  in all the way, and feel a thousand blades close in around me.  They close in from the bottom up, and the outside in, like a giant pencil sharpener.  My legs and arms are  torn off first, then my entire body is ripped and sliced into a thousand pieces. 

My consciousness remains, and I feel myself pass through the machine, and slop out the bottom in a pile of gore.  I form the puddle of my remains back into a body, like the Terminator or Alex Mack.  Somehow my survival has destroyed the machine.  I see them failing all over the factory.  The lights shut off, and alarms start to sound.

Everyone runs from the building, and I meet up with a group of survivors in a burned out house.  I recognize several of the survivors as DV members.  I recognize Adam, Burns, Twoshadows, and Aquanina  We discuss our plans to retake the earth from the aliens, and save all the people who are still not Lucid.  It appears that my lucidity destroyed all the meat plants all over the world, and the alien Alien spaceships.  The aliens were planning on harvesting us as food and then returning to their home planets.  Now that we destroyed their spaceships, they can not go home.  They have given up on killing humans, and are now gathering all the world's energy and fuel to create portals home.

We scramble to pack our things.  I run through the house gathering everything valuable to me.  As I pass by a copy of Exploring the World of Lucid Dreams by Stephen Laberge, I am reminded that this is a dream.  I look at the bag of dirty socks I am trying to stuff into my suitcase.  I think of the other task of the month, and dump the socks out on the ground.  As they fall, I will them to life.  They turn into mice that still look like socks.  They start squirming and inching all over the floor.  Burns laughs, and pulls two kittens out of her suitcase.  They chase the sock mice, and disappear under the furniture.

As I gather my things, I feel the dream slipping.  I try to imagine what the outcome of this dream will be.  How the story will end.  I get brief flashes of the future, like a movie preview.  Myself, Adam, Burns, Twoshadows, and Aquanina piled into a car on a road trip for the rest of our lives.  We run from town to town in a post apocalyptic wasteland trying to find enough gasoline to keep driving.  At one point, stuffed in the back seat with all our suitcases and pillows, I reach over and take Aquanina's hand.  I know that we will have a love story that is crucial to the plot of the dream.  I think how great this will be that we will all become such great friends.

I see a view of the closing credits.  It's Burns's kitten walking to the car with my dirty sock in its mouth.

----------


## Adam

haha that last dream is awesome! You should post it in the DV member dreams thread  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I am so glad you started this dream journal. You have some of the most amazing dreams here on DV.

That last one with myself was really cool. What an interesting story line. I wish I had more dreams like that. Thanks for having me be part of that.

You have such cool dreams. I can't wait to read more.

Oh, and I really like the illustrations too. Keep that up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> haha that last dream is awesome! You should post it in the DV member dreams thread



I went ahead and posted it up there.  Normally everyone I know (not on this site) gets creeped out when I tell them they were in my dreams. I guess people here have a much better understanding of how these things work.  

Its weird how you can have different 'actors' play different people in your dreams.  For about 2 years, this one girl played almost every female role in every dream.  It would be a dream about my mom, but my mom would look like Kelly.  Then a dream about a movie I just saw, but it would star Kelly.  She would never play herself.  I wasn't even very good friends with the girl.  I didn't even like her that much.  She just had a very generic face or something.





> I am so glad you started this dream journal. You have some of the most amazing dreams here on DV.



Wow, I'm glad you like them.  I spend a lot of time reading your dream journal for inspiration, so your opinion means a lot to me.

I feel bad they're always so long.  I just post the good ones, which are normally the long ones.

----------


## Robot_Butler

We just got a contract at work that we were not at all prepared for.  We were supposed to be directing a short film sequel set in the Star Wars universe.  I don't know anything about Star Wars.  I've never even seen the movie.  I haven't done any 3D animation in 4-5 years.  Our office is not at all set up for a film with a budget of this size.

I was running around the office in a panic trying to clean up.  If George Lucas is going to meet in our conference room, I better make it presentable.  I found a gallon size Ziplock bag filled with old Nintendo Entertainment System controllers.  They looked very valuable because they were miniature sized.  Something I've never seen before.  I thought to myself, "Why the hell do we have mini NES controllers in an Architecture office?  In fact, why are we directing films in an Architecture office?  Oh, shit, dummy.  This is a dream."

Next thing I know, the guy I work with walks in and tells me that his mother who lives in the nursing home next door has passed away.  What a great opportunity.  I call all my friends.  We are going to use the rift caused by this woman's death as a way to enter the underworld.  The back stage to the dream world.  We will enter the door left open by her spirit's passing.  You can do things like this in dreams.

As I'm running down the stairs, my friends are all fighting to decide who will ride "shotgun" in the front seat of the car.  I don't have any shoes on, so I know I'll never get there in time.  I say out loud, "This is where dream control really comes in handy."  I summon my shoes to my feet.  As they fly by, I jump onto them like a skateboard.  I then think, "Lets just teleport to the front seat, while all these assholes argue about it."  I warp the world around me to be the passenger seat of Gary Coleman's yellow hummer.  A suitable ride.

We arrive at the dead woman's house.  It is abandoned, and I can feel the residue of her spirit like an opening in the fabric of reality.  I step through into the backstage.  It looks like a screening room, or an arena.  I hook myself up to the equipment, and start broadcasting my thoughts directly into reality.  I create three short dream sequences. 

The first dreamlet is the one we got the contract for.  It is about a Star Wars pilot who has to break into a space station to win his freedom from an evil emperor.  He flies a small spaceship against thousands of bounty hunters there to destroy him.  There is a cloud of millions of missiles he must navigate through.  It is so dense it looks like a swarm of bees.  Each missile is a different color to designate which bounty hunter it belongs to. 

The second dreamlet is about several elemental monsters who battle.  I control them like action figures.  They are filled with slime of a color that matches their element.  I push this slime out from the bottom of the action figure when I want to activate them.

The third dreamlet is a documentary about how I was able to model a giant Chinese Dragon for a cheesy B-movie.  I started using a geometric mesh with control points.  I then decided to abandon this strategy in favor of a series of organic shaped bones jointed realistically with a skin stretched over them.  This way, I could use the interior of the model, the skeleton of the dragon, as a cavern I could enter.  

When I enter the body of the dragon, something goes wrong.  I somehow give it life, and lose control.  I find myself in an ancient tomb that is lit with a green ambient glow.  I see the monster I just created in the center of the tomb.  There is a beautiful woman holding his huge head in her hands.  She looks like she is made completely of smooth metal.  Her skin is liquid quicksilver, and her hair looks like finely worked silver rope chains.  I realize the green glow is coming from the dragon.  It pulses in time with his heartbeat. 

The silver woman lifts his enormous head easily with one hand, and places the other palm on his snout.  The dragon starts to warp, and is drawn into the woman's palm like he is made of liquid.  The light starts to dim, and when the dragon disappears into the woman's hand, I am left in total darkness.  I think the dream is about to end, then I suddenly see the woman's face appear out of the blackness in front of me.  She is inches from my face, and I feel completely intimidated by her beauty.  She places a metal sphere in my hand, then backs away into the darkness.

I can feel the sphere pulsing in my hand with the dragon's heartbeat.  I've done something terribly wrong.  Something I'm not supposed to have done.  As my eyes adjust to the darkness, I see a faint green glow coming from the sphere. I feel that the monster I created is trying to break free of its prison.  I must maintain perfect focus, holding the image of a perfect sphere in my mind.  If I let my concentration slip for a second, the sphere starts to stretch, warp, and grow back to a living creature.

The glow from the sphere is enough for me to explore the small cell I am in.  It has walls made of green oxidized copper panels.  There are no openings.  I get the feeling that the sphere is a key.  I press it against a wall panel, and the panel tilts backwards and falls loosely to the ground.  I use the fallen panel as a shaky bridge to cross a void of total blackness to a platform made of the same green copper.  The platform has hinges built into it, so it folds and tilts as I shift my weight.  To maintain its stability, I must hold its image in my mind perfectly.  I know that the dream is fading, and that I must maintain perfect focus of everything to finish my task before time runs out.  There is nothing but a black void as far as I can see, with a maze made of these shaky floating platforms.  I jump from platform to platform, making my way to the center of the maze.  The degree of concentration needed to keep the platforms stable, and the dragon from escaping its prison makes my head spin. 

I try to maintain focus as I pass several more silver women like the first.  These women appear to be sick.  Their silver paint is peeling off, their hair is sparse, and they look fat and unkempt.  Somehow my tampering with the dream world has made them sick and lazy.

I finally come to the middle of the maze.  Three matronly old women sit around a wooden table.  They are looking through old dogeared catalogs that are yellowed with age.  They are searching for a certain pair of antique designer glasses that are priceless and powerful.  They laugh at me as I approach, drained of energy and confused. 

The world is shaking, and I can start to feel my body back in bed.

"You think you can find them, when we have been searching for an eternity?"  One of them asks.  "You wouldn't know where to begin." 

"Fou de chocolat!"  Another replies.  "Can't you see the poor dear is lost?"

And I find myself back in my bed.

----------


## unseen wombat

omg. epic, epic dreams. Especially the last two. I thought my super-long non-lucids were epic, but these are amazing. They have a plot and everything. You could make a hollywood movie out of the alien one.

I especially loev the afterlife one. And the sketch makes it even better. Great stuff.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, wombat.  I seem to be having a problem lately with lucidity.  Its like I become lucid, then I don't really care, so I just go with the storyline.  It makes for some super long dreams because I can choose to participate and keep things rolling when I want, or just let my subconscious take over.  I can also use all the tricks to prolong dreams to keep from waking up.  

Lately I have been mistaking lucidity for being dead.  This has happened to me in tons of dreams in the past month or two.  I'm a little freaked out by it.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My brother, Patrick recently committed suicide.  His depression was too much, so he swallowed his pet beta fish and then drowned himself in the bathtub.  After his funeral, I spent the night at his fiancee's  house to comfort her.  She was totally devastated.  We sat around the dinner table reminiscing and telling stories about him.  In the smoke coming off the cooking fire, the stories began to come alive.  It was as if my memories of my brother were being projected into the smoky air.  The more we talked, the more substantial these images became.  Soon, I could see the ghostly outline of my brother sitting at the table laughing with us as we exchanged stories.  As I ended my tale, he picked up the conversation.  He told us the story of what became of souls as they entered the underworld.

Each person's life on Earth is mortgaged against their soul.  As you live your life, you slowly repay your loan.  A complete life will win you ownership of your soul.  A life cut short, or left unfulfilled, will return your soul to the king of the underworld.  Suicide is the quickest way to default on your loan.  It wins you eternal slavery to the Underworld King. 

My brother needed my help.  He needed me to make the journey to the underworld, and rescue his soul from captivity.

As he finished his story, I reached across the fire to embrace his smoky reflection.  As soon as I touched his shade, I felt myself pulled into the underworld.  I instantly recognized the feeling as that of falling through the void into the dream world.

I fell into a room in an old abandoned castle.  Waiting for me was my Dream Guide, a short, disfigured man dressed in rags.  He was 2 feet tall, and was gruesome to look at.  He had won his dream guide powers by defeating lesser demons and implanting them into his body.  He had countless lumps under his clothing where he had grafted the creatures into himself.  His brain was half exposed, and he had a small demon crudely sewn into the slimy tissue.  It was a sex demon, and it was furiously fucking his brain.  Every time it climaxed, it would impart to him knowledge of the underworld.  He had a second demon head protruding from his shoulder.  It's mouth was stitched in a way so it was always open, waiting to devour any soul that got too close. 

We were immediately attacked by the underworld king's armies.  They shot us with arrows that would turn us to stone.  Several of my Dream Guide's demons were killed in the fight, but I managed to escape by jumping out the window into a courtyard pool.  I met two other ghosts.  They were the spirits of virgins sacrificed to the demons.  I freed them by having sex with them so they were no longer virgins.  Together we hid in the catacombs under the castle.  I discovered that my lucid dreaming tricks worked in the underworld.  I hid us from a hideous demon called "The Janitor" by creating a screen of light that would make us invisible.

The Underworld King sent his armies to find us, but my lucid powers were too much for them.  They each returned without success.  He would not accept failure, so each army that returned would be immediately destroyed.  This caused many of his armies to abandon him instead of returning empty handed.  I gathered up his scattered forces, and convinced them to help me overthrow the tyrant. 

We had an epic battle as we laid siege to his castle.  My dream guide led an army of demons, and I led an army of ghosts.  We took the castle, and freed all the enslaved souls.  I decided to stay as the new king.  Seeing the similarities, I decided to remove the boundaries between the dream world and the world of  the undead.  This way, the souls could communicate to their loved ones through dreams.

----------


## kingofclutch

These are very fun to read! Nice beating up the guy hittin on your girl. You are a very good storyteller. You can read some of my dreams in my DJ below.

----------


## The Cusp

> Lately I have been mistaking lucidity for being dead. This has happened to me in tons of dreams in the past month or two. I'm a little freaked out by it.



How the heck to you make a mistake like that?  Or maybe it wasn't a mistake, maybe they are similar.  We can hope.





> Waiting for me was my Dream Guide, a short, disfigured man dressed in rags.  He was 2 feet tall, and was gruesome to look at.  He had won his dream guide powers by defeating lesser demons and implanting them into his body.  He had countless lumps under his clothing where he had grafted the creatures into himself.  His brain was half exposed, and he had a small demon crudely sewn into the slimy tissue.  It was a sex demon, and it was furiously fucking his brain.  Every time it climaxed, it would impart to him knowledge of the underworld.  He had a second demon head protruding from his shoulder.  It's mouth was stitched in a way so it was always open, waiting to devour any soul that got too close.



That is one freaky ass dream guide you've got there!





> I met two other ghosts.  They were the spirits of virgins sacrificed to the demons.  I freed them by having sex with them so they were no longer virgins.



And that was a brilliant rescue!

----------


## Twoshadows

More fantastic dreams.





> Its like I become lucid, then I don't really care, so I just go with the storyline. It makes for some super long dreams because I can choose to participate and keep things rolling when I want, or just let my subconscious take over.



Tht makes sense. I never seem to be able to do that (usually becasue the dream that I become lucid in isn't that exciting). My dreams always "reset" for me once I become lucid. I really need to see what I can do to have this happen for me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oo, fun. Comments. Thanks guys!





> These are very fun to read! Nice beating up the guy hittin on your girl.



I left out the part where I used my thumb and forefinger to squish his head.  You know, where you hold your pinched  fingers in front of your face and look through them.  I think I got that from Vex Kitten's DJ.





> How the heck to you make a mistake like that?  Or maybe it wasn't a mistake, maybe they are similar.  We can hope.



I've never given it much thought, but I've always assumed that death and dreams were very similar.  The past couple months, I've been having tons of dreams where I explain my lucidity by assuming I am dead, I go to the afterlife, ect.  I'm sure you've had that feeling, where you have low level lucidity, and you somehow misinterpret it.  I think to myself "This is a dream.  I'm lucid.  I must be dead."  I'm trying to figure out where that comes from.





> That is one freaky ass dream guide you've got there!



Whats even creepier is I just saw this video on Youtube for the first time last night
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ybx5NpVwP7I
Strange coincidence, but the dwarf looks a lot like my DG.





> That makes sense. I never seem to be able to do that (usually becasue the dream that I become lucid in isn't that exciting). My dreams always "reset" for me once I become lucid. I really need to see what I can do to have this happen for me.



Its something I've been working on lately.  I find that my favorite dreams are not always the lucid ones.  Sometimes I love the plot lines that come up randomly.  Its really fun because I can use all the dream control tricks, dream prolonging tricks, and dream re-entry techniques to keep the fun going.  Like if I don't like where things are going, I can step in and exert some control.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I don't remember the first half of the dream, or how I became lucid.  The furthest back I can remember is walking on a sidewalk in a residential suburban neighborhood, and coming across a group of people sitting on a low stone wall.  As I passed, one of them called my name to get my attention.  I stopped to say hi, and recognized him as an old friend from 20 years ago.  He was thrilled to see me, and shook my hand vigorously.  I then recognized the other people with him.  They too were long lost acquaintances.

The house down the street was having a great party, so I walked over to check it out.  One of my best friends from high school was on the lawn to greet me.  We embraced, and he invited me inside.  The whole house was filled with people I haven't even thought about in 10 years, 20 years, or more.  There were some friends who I knew are now dead, and some friends whose names I couldn't even remember.  It was some sort of  surprise party just for me.

I was lucid, and felt very sad that  this all was not real.  It was so emotional to see all these old people again.  All these people that used to be meaningful in my life, but are now lost to me.  The feelings of loss and regret made me so depressed, I started to cry.  Everyone was having such a good time, and I was having such a terrible time.  I didn't want to be at this party.  I was in the garage, and everyone was yelling greetings to me, hugging me, patting me on the back, and shaking my hand.  All I could do was cry, knowing none of this was real.

I wanted to escape, so I pushed everyone away, and flew up to a large storage shelf hanging from the roof.  It was full of all my old toys from when I was a kid.  This made me even more sad, and I started to become angry at myself for creating all this.  Just as my sadness began to turn to anger, I heard my mother's voice in the crowd below.  By now, the garage had grown to the size of an airplane hanger.  I was a hundred feet or more above the ground. 

My mother's voice floated up to me.  She was saying, "He's always been like this.  Always over-thinks everything.  He can't just have fun.  What mother could be proud of a child like that?  We've only recently felt  any love for him at all.  You should have seen him when he was a kid...."

I was really angry now, and decided I was through with this dream.  I looked down to see water trickling under the closed door below.  Just as the crowd started to notice, the door blew off its hinges in a forceful jet of water.  High pressure water began spraying into the room from the doorway.  People started screaming and pushing to get away.  I heard a horrible moaning coming from the wall, then the entire wall gave away, like a dam, to the flood of water.  From my vantage point above,  I watched the whole building get washed away in a violent flood with everyone in it. 

The water level quickly rose to my height, and I felt the strong current pulling at my feet as I struggled to hold on.  I heard a roar, and looked up to see a wall of water a hundred feet high rushing towards me.  I only now remembered that this was the task of the month.  I laughed at the thrilling feeling, and let go of the platform as the wave approached.  I felt the swell as I was pulled up to the crest of the tsunami.  It was an incredible rush, but I timed it wrong.  The wave curled and crashed down on me.  I felt my spine snap, and was whipped around under the water, totally disoriented. 

I was not afraid, and I did not wake up right away.  I laughed in excitement as I was thrown around like a rag doll.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...what an emotional dream. From seeing all those old friends, to seeing all your old toys and then having you mom talk about you like that....






> and I started to become angry at myself for creating all this.



Exactly. Why do we do things like this to ourselves? And you seem to have done this to an extreme.

I can relate, though. I get emotional over things like that in real life. I think about old freinds I will never see again. Old times that I will never have. I think of all the wonderful times I had with my family before my dad and grandparents died.....


And that was an interesting ending with having the tsunami just wash it all away, including yourself. I just hope my ride on a tsunami is not as rough and violent as yours.... ::D: 


Another deep and very interesting dream, R_B.  Thanks for sharing.... :smiley:

----------


## flicky1991

Best DJ I've ever read.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I got the opportunity to design a beach house in an incredible location.  The lot fronted on the pacific ocean, and sloped steeply up a hillside.  I began by building a low sea wall at the front of the property that contained a private courtyard.  I then created a series of small, connected buildings that climbed up the hillside, alternating with shady courtyards.  I built the houses island style, with high ceilings, wide shady overhangs, and glass wherever possible.

As I finished landscaping and terracing the remaining hillside into a private garden, I noticed something strange.  The hill behind the house had only a thin layer of sandy dirt.  Beneath the silt were massive angular stone blocks.  They looked ancient, and were covered in carved glyphs and runes.  They looked pitted and worn by sea water with a thin fresh layer of sediment deposited on top.  I thought about the meaning of this, and realized the only explanation was that the whole hillside must be in the intertidal zone.

Right as I had this thought, a change in the light made me turn around and face the ocean. I looked down on the ocean far below me, and saw the sun reflecting off the water in beautiful hues of gold and purple.  It was the start of an incredible sunset, but that was not what caught my attention.  The moon was huge.  In the sky, it looked 10 times the size of the sun.  And it was moving fast.  It was rising up from the horizon, and giving off a warm purple glow.  It lit up the sky and cast a hazy purple light on the landscape around me. 

I realized the moon was not the only thing moving.  The ocean was swelling against the horizon, and rising along the seawall.  I watched as it overtook the seawall, and poured over the top.  The house I had just built was swallowed in a matter of seconds, and the water was coming at me too quickly to avoid.  I climbed to the top of a trellis, and looked down to see hundreds of creatures swarming in the water below me.  There were sharks the size of whales with jet black skin. Giant squid and octopus tentacles whipping around madly.  The head of a sea serpent the size of a city bus shot out of the water, with its long body trailing behind it.

Behind me, water started pouring down the cliffs like a waterfall.  It washed the sediment off the stones to reveal their hieroglyphs and runes.  The writing started to glow brightly in the moon's light.  I had a second to stare in wonder before a gigantic wave crashed over the mountain top.  I dove off my perch towards the monster filled ocean below me.  The wave caught me from behind, and lifted me even higher into the air.  I rode on the crest of the wave as it sped down the mountainside.  I saw the monsters in the water far below me twisting and squirming hungrily.  I crashed into the mess of tentacles and teeth, knowing I would be ripped apart.  The open mouth of a huge black shark sped towards me, and I swam to meet it.  I wanted to be swallowed whole, but the rows and rows of twisted teeth frightened me into waking up.

----------


## thisismylogin

You know you have some on the most amazing dreams! There very easy to picture... I always find it hard with my dreams to paint a picture of what I am seeing. Your dreams are so easy to see. Thats awesome!

----------


## TalkingHead

> I was at a party at a house that seemed strangely familiar. I was talking to a man who was explaining that when we die, our spirit is sent to a dream world for 300 years. At the end of the 300 years, we die in the dream world, and are reborn to the 'real' world again. The man was very excited, because he was at the end of his 300 years, and was about to be reborn.
> 
> I knew this was a dream. I was totally lucid. The problem was, I believed 100% that dreams were where we went when we died. Using this confused logic, I believed that I was in the afterlife. My own personal dream heaven.
> 
> It was night time, and I was in a beautiful beach house with its own private beach. Looking out across the water, I could see the lights of several other beach houses on the other side of the cove. Each beach house was reserved for a group of friends. Everyone who knew each other during their lifetime was sent to a beach house. In this way, your afterlife was only populated by the people you had met and loved during your life.
> 
> There was a huge party going on, and I had memories of this party going on for dozens of years. All of my friends were there. Occasionally I would see a friend that just arrived at the party. I would feel sadness that this friend just died in the waking world. At the same time I felt joy that they we were now reunited in the afterlife. There were thousands of people at this party. Everyone I've ever been friends with.
> 
> I was completely lucid. At one point, I decided that since it was a dream, I should just do whatever I wanted. I took off all my clothes, and was walking around naked. I reasoned, Who needs clothes when you're dead?. There was a room in the house that had a floor covered in a giant trampoline. Me and my buddy were jumping on this trampoline, when I remembered that we were naked. I looked at him and said, "You know, if this wasn't a dream, and we were alive, this would be real gay. Two naked dudes jumping on a trampoline?" We laughed as more people joined us.
> ...



 

Wow.. thats beautiful

----------


## Robot_Butler

> You know you have some on the most amazing dreams! There very easy to picture... I always find it hard with my dreams to paint a picture of what I am seeing. Your dreams are so easy to see. Thats awesome!



Thanks for reading.  I always feel bad because I don't record many dreams online, and the ones I do post end up being so long.  I worry no one will want to take the time to read the wall of text.

Maybe I should start loading up more sketches.  People like pictures, right?





> Wow.. thats beautiful



Thanks.  I wish I could have more dreams like this one.  I think its the best dream I've ever had.  I wish we could re-watch our favorite dreams like old movies.  Just pop it in the VCR and go get a snack.

----------


## Robot_Butler

No story is new.  No great work of art is an original.  Recurring themes in Literature and Art are constantly being recycled through ancestral knowledge.  This knowledge is passed through ages, heedless of the constraints of  time or space.  This is what my Father taught me.  My friend and mentor.  I miss him terribly.  I miss him now, as I hold this pillow to his withered face.  As I listen to his dying breaths, and feel him struggle feebly under the white linen.

Long ago, before my Father adopted me as his apprentice and son, he had a wife named Margaret.  He would talk of her often.  A brilliant woman with a natural talent for storytelling, art, and all things creative.  She was a student of my Father, much like myself.  My Father told me in secret one day that he never truly had to teach her anything.  Her work was inspired by a relentless muse.  She would spend days on end locked in her room working on a painting.  When it was completed, she would bring it out to display with pride.

The only problem was, each work she would produce would turn out to be a duplicate.  A duplicate of a work she had never seen before.  My Father, knowing much about art history, would hang her fresh painting on the wall, then bring out a dusty piece of artwork hundreds of years old that matched it exactly.  The details would be different, but the forgery was clear.  The only problem was, Margaret had never seen it before that moment.

Ashamed and confused about her gift for forgery, Margaret became a recluse.  She left my Father to live on a small island in a lake.  My Father corresponded with her through letters.  Recently, the letters had stopped coming.  My Father started to worry, and decided we would take a journey to check up on her.  He thought it was time I was introduced to her, and perhaps inspired by her.

Our journey took us through landscapes that all looked familiar to me.  I remember them as all famous paintings.  Turners, Corots, landscapes from the Hudson River School.  Arriving at her island (which looked suspiciously like a Turner), we were greeted roughly by her manservant.  I could tell something was upsetting him, and he rudely kept trying to send us away.  Upon closer inspection, we noticed that the house looked run down. The servant would not send down a ladder, and scuttled away to hide from us. After much difficulty, we made our way on shore, and docked our small boat.

We were greeted with violence.  Out of nowhere, the servant lunged at my Father with a knife.  His eyes were wild, and he was babbling nonstop about old stories and mythology.  In a panic, I tried to pull the man off of my Father, and wrestle the knife from his hands.  He turned his violent attention on me, and we toppled backwards onto the boat.  He loomed over me, and I reached behind me to grab something to defend myself with.  I grabbed the boat hook, and swung it in his direction right as he fell on me.  I felt the hook sink into him, and heard him scream in pain.  He stood up, looked at the gore falling out of his belly, and stumbled away.  As my Father lifted me out of the boat, we watched the servant helplessly crawl back into the cottage with his entrails dragging behind him.  My Father set off for shore to get help while I followed the servant into the dilapidated cottage.

The cottage was worse on the inside.  The stench of old decaying death was the first thing I noticed.  The stench that could only mean one thing.  My fears were answered when I entered the bedroom and found the servant crying over Margaret's bed.  In the bed, wrapped in Margaret's night gown, were the remains of what must have once been the poor woman.  They were in a badly decomposed state.  The servant was clinging to one skeletal hand, and weeping madly.  I could tell he was dying fast, and as soon as he began talking, I realized the extent of his senility.  While I stayed with him, trying to staunch the bleeding,  He told me a fantastic tale.  The story of the ghost of Nicholas Twist.

Nicholas Twist is a Muse.  He is the messenger who brings ideas to those in need.  He is the ghost of the world's oldest ideas and stories.  The keeper of all ancestral knowledge and mythology.  But he is also a businessman.  He does not give ideas away for free.  For each new story he brings to you, he takes one of your memories in exchange.  For each inspired image he brings you, he takes your memory of a place you have been.  This is the way he has been gathering ancestral knowledge throughout history.  This is how he collects and transmits stories across continents and across generations.

The man was clearly mad, but this is how he explained his senility.  As you grow old, your memories are taken one by one by the ghost of Nicholas Twist.  The world grows rich with your inspired work, Nicholas Twist grows fat with your memories, and you are left with nothing.  Margaret's servant had felt the touch of Nicholas Twist for too many years.  He knew the pain and confusion of senility, and could not bear to see Margaret go through the same thing.  So he killed her before Nicholas Twist could get to her.  Margaret's life of limitless inspiration would be too much to repay to Nicholas Twist.  Killing her was the only way her servant could save her.

I remember this story now, as I stand in my Father's bedroom.  I remember all the greatness he gave to me, to Margaret, to the world.  It was too much for him too.  Nicholas Twist started to make off with his memories long ago.  Now, there was nothing left but an empty husk.  A vegetable that could not even recognize his own son.  I remember the story as I lift the pillow from his slack and lifeless face.  As I switch off the light and go downstairs to call the doctor.

I am not so young as I used to be.  I make my living selling my ideas to the world, selling my memories to Nicholas Twist. As I lean against the phone trying to remember the doctor's phone number, I wonder how long it will be before Nicholas Twist takes his next victim.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm frustrated because I had an great dream, but I can't remember the details.  I was hoping all day that the rest would come back to me, but no such luck. Maybe I shouldn't have had so much to drink at our barbecue. What I do remember is only the basic storyline:

*The Ghost Detective*
I am a detective in Victorian England.  I am investigating the case of a rich woman who can't leave her bed.  She believes the bed is haunted, and the spirits bind her to the mattress.  At first I believe the woman to be crazy, so I examine her with olde-tyme doctor's equipment.  Somehow, I come to learn that the case is not as simple as it seems.  I meet the maid who tells me a story of two children who were drowned in the bathtub.

I decide to investigate.  I lay down next to the woman on the bed, and induce an Out of Body Experience.  I want to communicate with the spirits of the dead children.  I enter the spirit world with my OBE, and realize the woman is really a ghost.  The children were not killed in the bathtub.  The mother went mad, and nearly drowned her twin children to the point of brain damage.  She then locked them under her bed and killed herself. 

Somehow, the children were half dead.  Half in the spirit world.  When the mother killed herself, the children trapped her soul halfway between life and death.  She could not leave the bed, because she could not leave he place of her attempted suicide.  I free the children from their prison under the bed, which restores their minds, and frees the woman's spirit.

*The Smell of Cedar*
I live in an old run down row house in my childhood hometown.  I nostalgically take on the task of restoring it to its former beauty.  The contractor wants to do a walkthrough of the landscaping in the back yard.  He is tearing out all the overgrown trees to pour a new concrete patio.  Like an idiot, I accidentally step in some wet concrete.  To repair the damage, I use a large, thick syringe.  I pierce the hardened skin of the cement, and draw fresh wet cement out of the center of the slab.  I then squirt this into the damaged areas, and smooth it over, good as new. 

One of the slabs is too badly damaged, and I volunteer to help re-pour it.  I go into the garage to get my concrete sculpture equipment, but it is all entangled in overgrown roots.  I end up having to carry a huge tree stump out to the construction site.  While I struggle to untangle the roots, the contractor tells me about his plans to cut down all the trees in the yard.

I get an odd feeling, and my sense of smell becomes super heightened.  I can smell everything.  The wet concrete, the nutty smell of the treeroots.  Most of all, I can smell the old trees themselves.  They smell absolutely incredible.  I walk around the yard smelling all the trees up close.  I am intoxicated by the clean pine, the hearty redwood, the sharp cedar.  As soon as I get a whiff of the cedar, I become completely lucid.  I look around and realize this house is not just a house in my hometown, it is the house I grew up in.  I get a flood of my waking memories, and all the nostalgic memories of my childhood empower me.  My sense of smell is still heightened, and I reach out through the smells to touch the trees with my mind.    I pour all my memories directly into them, and they begin to grow. 

Their branches start twisting and reaching.  Their roots burst out of the ground.  I see freshly poured concrete torn apart by the tree roots.  The branches touch the walls of the house, and rip through them like paper.  I feel like the trees are part of me.  We are connected through their strong earthy aromas.  Pushing out with my branches, I feel the man made materials of the house disintegrate under my power.  Soon the house is a pile of rubble, and I am reaching out to the sunlight with my wide branches. 

I do not want to wake up yet.  I know it is a dream, so I want to enjoy the feeling before I lose it.  The sunlight strengthens me, and the breeze stretches my trunk like a satisfying morning yawn.  I try to remember the powerful scent of all the different wood.  I hope that when I wake, I will still have this ability to reach out to the world through my sense of smell.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was an idiot two nights in a row, so I have to post them here as punishment.  Feel free to throw tomatoes at the man in the stocks.

*Lucky To Be Alive*
I had this brilliant idea to set up my friends Mike and Bella on a date.  They would make a crazy hot couple.  I remembered this great beach bar near the Kahala on Diamond Head.  It would be a perfect romantic spot for these two kids.  I made some phone calls and took off to meet them.

I was running late, and speeding dangerously.  Driving along the coast, I came around a sharp turn and lost control of my car.  I felt the tires lose traction, and I drifted towards the cliff.  I was in a complete panic.  I had a split second where I saw edge of the cliff drop away below me to the rocky surf. The first thought that went through my mind was, "I'm going to die.  This is just like one of my dreams where I lose control of my car, but this time its REAL and I'm going to die!  I wish this was a dream, because this is really going to hurt."

I tumbled down the rocky slope.  The glass of my windows and windshield shattered against the sharp volcanic rocks.  I rolled for what seemed like way too long.  I don't have a lot of experiences with driving off cliffs, but I imagine it happens pretty quick.  This was just maddening.  It got to the point where I was a little bored as I slid and rolled along.  By the time I hit the sand, I was just glad to be able to get out of the car.  I felt like I had just been on a long boring road trip.  I don't have time for these things.  Glad to be out of the car, I stretched my legs on the beach, and went to meet Bella at the bar.

*Falling Asleep Disturbs my Sleep*
I was trying a new WILD technique.  I woke up 5 hours into the night with an alarm.  I ate a banana, and read some of The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep for 5 minutes. 

I laid back down, trying to enhance the visualizations that my brain was naturally coming up with.  I was feeding a scenario of myself in my front yard wrapping duct tape around a concrete bench sculpture.  Things were going great.  I felt my body get heavy and numb.  My consciousness was starting to feel detached from my body.  I was staying remarkably lucid while the visualization took shape.  I remember thinking, "This should be a great lucid.  I'm outside in bright daylight.  No sticky body, annoying darkness, or house to be trapped in."

Next thing I know,  my mind goes totally blank and I get startled awake by.....the feeling of falling asleep.  The shift I normally feel that alerts me that I'm entering a dream was too disturbing.  Falling asleep woke me up?  No F.A, no entering the dream.  Just me totally awake feeling like an idiot.

It felt a lot like when you nod off during a boring lecture or meeting.  As soon as you feel yourself fall asleep, you jolt yourself back to reality, 100% awake.

----------


## thisismylogin

OH NO! that sucks! You were So close I hate when that happens... I'm worst for just not questioning weird things in my dream... but then i'll have another dream where I'm doing somethinig completly normal and realize I'm dreaming... I just don't get it!

----------


## Naiya

Wow I love your sketches...the places are all very surreal. It's so cool to be able to have an idea of what you were seeing in your dreams!  ::shock::

----------


## skunk

dude your sketches are freakin awesome!  yeah, definitely gotta subscribe to hold the bay area thing down

----------


## Robot_Butler

> OH NO! that sucks! You were So close I hate when that happens... I'm worst for just not questioning weird things in my dream... but then i'll have another dream where I'm doing somethinig completly normal and realize I'm dreaming... I just don't get it!



I'm always amazed at how dumb I can be.  The worst is when I realize its a dream, and then don't understand the full ramifications of that thought.  For a couple weeks, I was confusing 'dreaming' with 'dead', which was really weird.  I would think, "Oh, I must be  dreaming.  I wonder how I died."  A little morbid.





> Wow I love your sketches...the places are all very surreal. It's so cool to be able to have an idea of what you were seeing in your dreams!







> dude your sketches are freakin awesome!



I'm glad you guys like the sketches.  I will need to start scanning in more of them.  I haven't had a lot of time for such things lately.

----------


## Robot_Butler

*Part 1*
I was lost in a dense and ancient forest.  The trees and plants all looked very realistic, but the way they were arranged was strangely alien.  Redwoods dominated the landscape, but they were covered in twisted hanging vines.  Tropical grasses and low bamboo formed a dense underbrush, but the air was cool, and the floor was spotted with clumps of thick damp moss.  Overall, it was a strange combination of a redwood forest and a tropical jungle.  It felt very alive.

I made my way to the center of the forest, and stumbled into a large open clearing.  The trees and underbrush stopped in a wide ring, like a wall.  The spongy moss continued out to cover the entire clearing like a carpet.  Two giant redwood trees stood alone in the  center of the clearing.  The bases of their trunks were so close, they had begun to fuse together.  It was an amazing sight to see these two majestic trees standing alone, but framed with the background of the dense forest.  It wasn't until I started walking towards them that I realized their immense scale.  I underestimated the size of the trees and the clearing, and had to run to reach the center.

By the time I got to the trees, they were changed.  They did not look healthy.  I could see gouges in their bark, and blackened diseased sections.  I walked around the perimeter of their intertwined trunks, with my hand outstretched to run my fingers against the rough bark.  The more I touched them, the more they seemed to be dying.  Aggression and anger seeped out of the bark into my fingers, and I started to feel scared.

Before I had made one complete circuit, the fear overcame me, and I turned to leave.  I don't remember visuals of what happened next.  The scale of everything was too overwhelming to make sense.  The trees started to attack me.  I ran, and they somehow gave chase without uprooting  themselves.  It was like they grew in size as I fled.  I could feel the vibrations of gigantic footsteps shaking the earth, and I could hear the cracking and groaning of breaking wood, but I could not see.  I don't know if I was too scared to look back, or if there was nothing to see.

I fled as fast as I could, but I felt them coming closer.  At the edge of the clearing, I saw a metal dumpster full of construction waste.  I jumped into it to hide, like a bad action movie.

*Part 2*
I lived alone in a landfill.  It stretched as far as I could see, and I was the caretaker.  The landfill provided me with everything I needed.  It was not garbage that surrounded me.  It was everything I ever wanted.  There were piles and piles of my favorite foods, mountains of designer clothes.  One pile had every toy I had ever wanted as a child.  I was thrilled.  It was almost like a game.  I would think of something I wanted, or something I wanted as a kid, and it would be right on top of the pile.  It was awesome.

I was digging through a pile of packaged, unopened toys, and I uncovered a scaly patch of leather.  I dug deeper to see what it was, flinging cardboard boxes and action figures away without even looking to see what they were.  When I had exposed a large enough section, it started to move.

It was a giant mouth.  It started eating mouthfuls of the junk, helping me clear away the boxes under which it was buried.  Soon, the whole face came into view.  It had no neck, head, or body, just a face.  It was the size of a small car, and could easily swallow me whole.  Its mouth took up most of its face, like a cross between a human and a frog.  Its gray-blue skin was blistered and scaly.

It was a monster, but not a frightening one.  I felt sorry for it, but I knew I had to destroy it.  Fire was the only way to kill it, so I ran to find something that would burn.  As I ran towards a pile of burning trash, I noticed more of these huge creatures eating their way out of the piles of junk.  There were dozens of them that I could see.  It was like they were hatching, or breaking their way out of cocoons.

I grabbed an armful of flaming garbage, and threw it at the face I had helped to free. It caught it in its mouth, and instantly went up in flames.  It shrieked as it melted, and I felt bad at the human quality of its screams.  I wondered if maybe it had the ability to talk.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Wow Butler!  ::D: 

Your recall is well good! And, good for you, feeling sorry for a monster!  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Wow Butler! 
> 
> Your recall is well good! And, good for you, feeling sorry for a monster!



Yeah, I think my recall is back.  Maybe I was too stressed out last week.

The monsters were sort of lovable in a disgusting and awful way.  So was the landfill I lived in.

----------


## Robot_Butler

*Part 1*
I was orphaned at a young age, and taken in by a wealthy family in Georgia.  The patriarch of the family, Hamilton, always treated me well, but never adopted me as his own son.  His money was all old money, family money, and the family politics kept him from ever treating me like a real son.  It never bothered me, because he educated me well and taught me to take care of myself so I would never need to rely on any kind of inheritance.

Hamilton's only daughter was getting married, and the wedding was lavish beyond imagining.  It was an orgy of food, drinking and dancing that lasted three days.  All the big families came in from across the state to celebrate at the mansion .  I was working with the kitchen crew to keep the party flooded with booze.

On my rounds refilling the champagne, I could not find Hamilton anywhere.  He had been brooding since the party started, so I figured he must be outside.   I bundled up in my warmest coat, and stepped out into the cold night to explore the plantation grounds.  As I passed by the family mausoleum, I noticed my friend Angela sitting on the old stone ruins.  She was dressed in a light summer dress, but the cold wind did not touch it, or move a strand of her unbound  hair.   I was happy for some company in the cold night, even if it was the company of a ghost.  She glided over to meet me, and we talked about the upcoming wedding.

She spoke more honestly than I was used to, sharing family secrets I was not supposed to know.  She told me about the cruel history behind the family's money.  Money that came from the early days of the slave trade.  The money was cursed.  As the family's wealth grew, so would its misery.  Death and tragedy seemed to plague the family's history, and it would continue until the last generation was destroyed.  She called this the prophecy of the moon.

As she finished her story, I heard screams and shouting from the main house.  I hurried back, but was too late.  The place was no longer a celebration.  Somehow, things had turned violent.  Two of the most powerful families had started to fight, and the wedding had become a battleground.  I heard people yelling about rape and murder as I ran from room to room looking  for Hamilton.  What I found were the remains of the bride and groom.  Hamilton's daughter was on the bed with her dress torn to pieces, and her throat slit.  Her future husband was crumpled in a corner with a pistol in his hand, and a knife in his chest.

This was too much for Hamilton.  It destroyed what little spirit he had left in him.  He spent the following weeks in a drunken stupor.  He would not take any visitors, and would barely eat.  My fiance and I moved into the house to care for him, but it took a month for him to finally speak with us.  He told us he had to get rid of his cursed money.  He had a plan to give my fiancee a job that would pay her everything he owned within the first two years.  Get the money out of the family.  My fiancee refused, saying she could not replace his dead daughter.

That evening, I found him on a hill overlooking the family mausoleum.  The spirits looked restless.  There were more out than normal, and they were milling around the tombs as if looking for something.  As I sat down, they started walking up the hill to meet me.  Hamilton opened a box with two curved blue daggers, and handed one to me.  As the ghosts approached, Hamilton's dagger began to glow with a soft blue light.  Each shade had a dagger, and they came in pairs to touch daggers with Hamilton as if giving a toast.  When the finished with him, they surrounded me.  They looked at my dull lifeless dagger with sadness.  I did not belong.  Each shade approached me and touched the point of their knife to my cheek, right below my left eye.

A heavy bass beat started to pound out a rhythm, and the night was suddenly filled with pure white light.  The ghosts became solid, and started to dance and celebrate.  Hamilton and I were carried along with the music and dance, and soon the hilltop became a beautiful party. 

As we danced, the party became more crowded, until I was in a sea of people.  Eventually I noticed that I was in a separate room with half a dozen dancing ghosts.  It was not that the crowd was getting bigger, it was the room that was getting tighter.  I started feeling claustrophobic.  The music changed to an evil sounding heavy metal riff, and the white light started to fade to a murky green. 

I recognized the feeling of a nightmare approaching, and struggled to fight it.  I looked up to see a ceiling covered in sharp spikes, and the room started to slowly rotate.  The ghosts around me were now demons, and as the room turned, they started sliding down he walls to be impaled on the spikes.  I knew it was a nightmare, so I fought to escape it.  I floated off the ground, spread my arms and legs, and started to spin in place sideways, end over end like a cartwheel. 

*Part 2*
I became very disoriented, and suddenly found myself alone in the guest room of my own house.  I was still floating in the air, rotating slowly.  I turned myself one more time, and paused upside down to take a look under the futon.  I was disappointed that there was nothing under it except for a crumpled dark blue jacket. 

I shot out the window, splintering the closed wood blinds, and shattering the glass.  I found myself over the open ocean at night.  I could see the lights of a city skyline, so I flew towards it.  As I approached the coast, I searched for buildings I recognized.  I saw the Chrysler Building, and figured I must be in New York.  I was now close enough to be flying amongst the skyscrapers.  I saw the Twin Towers of the World Trade Center, and thought it funny that they were still standing in my dream.  Each tower had the graphic outline of a key on the upper right corner.

I wanted to land and find some interesting dream characters to talk to.  I decided San Francisco would be a more familiar city to experience at street level, so I started looking for buildings in the San Francisco skyline.  I was searching for the Transamerica Building.  Instead, I found a strange futuristic stepped pyramid built entirely of glass.  I was surprised, and figured I must be in the future.  I landed, and was convinced this was the future.  The sidewalk looked metallic, and there were broad canals carved between the buildings instead of streets.  There were no cars in sight. 

I saw an old man crossing a bridge over the nearest canal.  I waited for him to approach me.  He was carrying a yellow phone book, and reading it like a newspaper.  I stopped him as he passed, and asked casually, "Excuse me, you do know that this is a dream, right?"  He looked up from his phone book, startled and annoyed and said something along the lines of, "Well, its about time."  I asked him another question. "Do you recognize me?"  This really made him stop.  He looked me in the eyes in a creepy way, smiled and said, "Of course I recognize you.  Do you recognize me?"  I then recognized him as my future self.  Me as an old man.  I looked down at my body to see that I was old also.  I was wearing the same clothes as him.  "You must not have been paying attention to the dream I gave you " he continued.  He lifted up his phone book, pointed to the headline and said, "First manned space flight to the moon in 1969.  It took 15 years less than their first, unmanned flight. So you figured out a shortcut?  Do you think this matters in the long run?" 

He then pointed to the bridge he had just crossed.  A young man was walking towards us, carrying a white rose and a stack of greeting cards.  I thought must be here to meet me.  I remembered him as a character from the story in the beginning of the dream.  I think he was the character I was playing.  As he came near, I started to speak, and was startled as he walked right by me.  He handed the rose and the cards to a young woman.  I felt sad that I can never be reunited with the characters from the beginning of the dream.  They can not recognize me now that I am lucid.   I will never see the end of the dream.

----------


## skunk

wow your dreams are so epic.  The part 1 from yesterday's is ridiculously detailed and like an actual full length story.  My dreams are sort of in stories, but more short story than anything.  The only ones that are lengthy are ones where I feel like I'm continuing a dream and I have knowledge of what happened in the "past" but in real life I can't really remember ever having that dream before.  

that part about the family curse though sounds freakin creepy bro!  I'm guessing that Part 2 signifies when you became lucid?  let's see a sketch of this dream

----------


## psychology student

Are you sensationalising your dreams or are they actually that vivid and detailed?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oh, I'm sensationalizing the shit out of them.  But yeah, I only write the good ones.  The ones where I am lucid enough to keep things fun and vivid and give it a good plot.

----------


## psychology student

Ah, that was my plan, only the good ones.

----------


## Robot_Butler

The night before last, I took Galantamind for the first time, and didn't sleep very well.  It was a great experience, but I definitely missed some REM periods.  I think I had REM rebound last night,  because I swear I was dreaming non stop all night.  I had several awakenings, but each time I would pass right back into a dream.  I was too tired to really worry about being lucid, but I slipped in and out of lucidity anyways. 

*The Implants*
I was on the subway in New York, when I recognized my friend who I haven't seen in a while.  I went to say hi, but she was having a hard time recognizing me.  I had to tell her several old stories about us together before she even remembered who I was.  I thought this strange, because I still talk to her on the phone all the time.

As we were leaving the subway together, I recognized her boyfriend sitting in the front of the train.  He didn't seem to recognize either of us.  In fact, he was such a zombie, it was like he couldn't even talk.  He seemed to be in some sort of a coma.  I have dealt with unaware DCs before, so I knew what to do.  I put my hand on top of his head, like I was ruffling his hair.  I felt a little static shock, and he immediately snapped out of his trance.

I was heading to a shopping mall, but they were catching another train.  I waited on the platform with them, chatting.  When we said goodbye, I think we all made out together instead of just  giving friendly hugs.

I exited the station, and went into giant shopping mall.  The place was located in a pretty bad part of town, but the stores inside were all extremely upscale boutiques.  It was deserted. Totally empty.  I found a lobby area that was decorated like an expensive hotel, with bookshelves, a fireplace, and shiny leather furniture. A homeless woman had set up camp with sleeping bags and a shopping cart.  She was delusional in that street-person kind of way.  She thought she was on a reality TV show, and was getting paid to eat these huge squirming grubs worms.  They were 6 inches long, and she had to eat them in multiple bites like a squirming candy bar.  We spoke about the empty mall, and she told me the place had been deserted for months because people were lining up to get their implants.

I kept seeing movement out of the corner of my eye.  Finally, I caught a good glimpse of a young 7 year old boy running from store to store hiding.  I chased him all over the mall, and eventually came to a dead end at the top of a huge ramp that spiraled up through four stories of shops.  The boy was precariously climbing up the rail in the center of the spiral, oblivious to the danger.  When he was almost at the top, he slipped and teetered backwards.  I planted my feet and lifted my hands.  In an instant the whole spiral ramp, shops and all, collapsed upward like a giant spring or slinky.  All the storefronts merged into the ones above them, and the ramp collapsed upward to a single story ring with a pond in the middle.  The boy fell backwards, and splashed into the pond.  I helped him out, and we made our way to an emergency fire exit.

Outside, the city was a shining futuristic utopia.  Everything was made of clean shining metal.  Ramps and stairways spiraled up to multiple terraces styled with classical details.  There were white stone bridges and silver metal arcades.  Every building looked like a courthouse or a Greek Temple.  The streets were packed with people waiting in huge lines that wound around city blocks, up staircases, and zigzagged back on themselves. It was nuts.

The scale of the city was daunting, so I held the child's hand, and teleported us  from terrace to terrace.  It really hurt my knees, and at one point the boy said to me, "You better be careful, by the time you're 30, your knees are going to be so ruined you won't be able to walk up stairs, let alone teleport."  We walked up and down the lines trying to talk to people.  They were all zombified in comas, similar to my friend on the subway.  No one would talk to me.  I stood in the middle of a courtyard, held my arms out to my sides, and slowly turned in place.  The world around me froze like I stopped time.  I explained to my new 7 year old friend what the plan was.  He ran up and down the lines of people, picking their pockets for ID cards, bank receipts, or scraps of notes that gave some hint of who these people were.  I then walked around pressing my palm to the tops of people's heads to zap them and jog their memories of who they were. I woke up several people this way.  As I woke them up, they became unfrozen, and gathered in the courtyard.

We became a team of rebels who were investigating the cause of his worldwide phenomenon.  I thought it was some sort of alien invasion, but it turned out to be a totalitarian govenrnment plan to implant people and control them.  I guess the crazy homeless lady was right.  We established a base at the top of an abandoned skyscraper.  We gathered the children together in a nursery.  There were constant risks of sniper attacks, so we had to be careful around the windows.

The whole adventure took hours, I think I was in and out of lucidity all night.  It was really fun.  I'll write a few fun parts.

I found  a secret passage in an abandoned house that led to a long stairway.  I had to pick the lock with a safety pin.  It was so easy I became lucid.  The stairs led straight down for a mile or more.  They led to more underground bunkers and houses.  At every level, a gate or door was locked, and I had to pick the lock.  The last flight of stairs ran underneath a long banquet table.  I could only see people's legs under the table, and hear their voices.  There was a secret government meeting going on.  I was crawling around under the table trying to understand the conversation and gathering supplies.  Of course, my idea of supplies was pokemon video games, socks, and bags of candy.  I remember lucidly thinking how amazing it was that my brain was able to create dozens of conversations all at once, and that I could understand them all.

There was an action packed firefight in the desert with  these huge burrowing worms the size of buildings.  It was like a mix between that old movie 'Dune' and the beginning of the new Transformers movie.  The worms looked like the grubs the homeless woman was eating in the beginning of the dream.  They were somehow related to the implants in people's brains.

I was making myself invisible and sneaking around a town filled with people.  It felt so real, and I could physically feel the invisibility like I was shifting myself out of sync with the world.  I could look down on my body, and see myself as translucent.

I was in and out of lucidity, but I had amazing dream control.  I could manipulate the whole dreamscape just by thinking about it.  I could rearrange buildings and streets.  I could change the scale of  things, and make the world collapse on itself by changing the focus of my vision.  At times, this was all so easy, I just took it for granted and forgot I was even lucid.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was in charge of surveying abandoned houses to see if they could be rehabilitated. I was sent to measure the abandoned house in the crater, just outside of town.  When I got there with my partner, everything seemed normal.  It wasn't until we entered the basement that we angered the Centipedes and the Millipedes.  At first, there were only one or two of the small millipedes.  They were poisonous, but nothing we couldn't handle.  A quick tap of my boot, a satisfying crunch, and they were out of the picture. 

After crushing three or four of these fast little twerps, the big Centipedes came out to investigate.  They were the size of small dogs, two or three feet long.  Their segmented bodies were fuzzy and black.  Shiny round red shells lined their backs like a stack of soup bowls.   They appeared from the shadows in large groups.  They would only approach us one at a time to examine us, then run back into the swarm.

I became more and more nervous, but we were almost finished with our measuring.  My partner taunted me, saying "Whats wrong, scared of the little bugs?".  I ignored him, kept alert, and finished measuring fast.  As we exited the building, the swarm of giant Centipedes followed us up the stairs.  They seemed angry now.  From the corner of my eye, I saw one charge straight towards me.  The thing was faster than I had previously thought.  I fled up the stairs and out of the house, only pausing long enough to kick down the dilapidated front door.

I looked back over my shoulder in time to see the Centipede curl up like a spring, and then leap in the air.  It landed on my back, and dug its razor sharp armored plates into my upper arm.  I felt it squirm around like a snake as it worked its barbs deeper into the meat of my shoulder and upper arm.  As I struggled to wrench it of my flesh, I saw more of the miniature Millipedes squirming all over my back.  They were all over me, biting and stinging me in a thousand places.  I realized that I had been covered in the millipedes the entire time I was in the house.  I had only noticed the ones that had fallen off my back and dropped onto the floor.

----------


## Robot_Butler

The Bear never stays in one place for long.  When his work in one world is complete, he must move to the next.  There are too many worlds that need his help.  Each world is contained by a translucent shell, and they are strung together like a necklace of pearls.  No one knows if the inhabitants of each world can travel to the others.  They never try.  Each globe contains everything the inhabitants would ever need.  The Bear is the only one who has ever traveled between worlds, and for him, travel is an addiction. 

He saved my world once.  I helped him as much as I could in my old age.  I used to be a fierce warrior, and a fearsome fighter pilot.  By the time The Bear needed my help, I was too old to offer him anything but friendship and advice.  My hair was thin and wiry, and my skin dry and ashy from overexposure to the caustic gasses of the upper atmosphere. 

I remember shaking his hand as we said our final goodbyes.  His grip felt hot with the energy and vigor of youth.  My own bony fingers dug into his strong, muscled hand,  It brought back memories of sinking my teeth into a thick cut of roasted meat.  No one had eaten meat since the world's energy gave out.  The livestock stopped reproducing and the crops died in the fields.

Now that The Bear had set in motion the healing process on our world, I tried to convince him to stay.  I told him tales of the beautiful sunsets over the high terraced grasslands.  I described the way the great silver blimps shifted the magnetic fields to make the air shimmer with rainbows.

I knew that there was nothing I could do to convince him.  He could never be content with peace and beauty.  Other worlds would need his help, and he would be drawn to their turmoil like an addict.  With all the worlds he would save, I wondered if he would ever stay to see the end result of his healing.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Friday night I tried 8mg GM.  After an hour with a pounding heart and distracting thoughts, I took 3mg Melatonin, and moved to the guest room to avoid my girlfriend's snoring.

I think the melatonin messed up my dream recall, because I had a series of short dreams with FAs and real awakenings in between.  I sort of remember them all as one long dream.

I started with GH's relaxation technique and some Reverse Blinking.  I entered a trance within minutes.  I felt Sleep Paralysis set in, with some strange body vibrations and such.  I could hear my girlfriend banging pots and pans in the kitchen, and then watching old episodes of Roseanne in the living room.  I knew this was impossible, because we don't have a TV.  Still, it sounded so real, I considered that maybe she somehow was watching them on the internet.

*The Dream Guide*

I heard some rustling in the darkness of my room.  I could not see anything.  It sounded like short animals or people too small to be seen over the side of the bed.  I was trying to roll myself out of the paralysis and into a dream without much success.  After a few minutes, I heard a small mousy voice call out my name.  It surprised me so bad, I popped right out of SP.

At least, I thought I did.  I rolled to my side with some difficulty, not sure if I was asleep or awake.  I could not move to perform a RC, so I wiggled my toes until I could move my arms.  I heard the voice again.  It sounded like a child's voice.  It said, "Where do you want to go?  What do you want to do tonight?"  The voice was coming from behind me, just outside my field of vision. I assumed it was some sort of dream guide, so I answered it, "I want to go to France.  To Paris."  I was still gently struggling to free myself from my sleeping body, or turn around to see who I was talking to.  The voice asked, "What is France?"  I replied "Montmartre, Le Chat Noir."

I freed one of my arms, and reached out to the darkness.  I asked, "Help me up."  Out of nowhere, an old ghastly looking woman's face appeared.  She latched onto my hand.  She is babbling about a hunger, and a need for human touch.  I heard my dream guide yelling at her.  He was threatening her with his child's voice, and yelling at her to let me go.  More greedy hands grabbed at me from the darkness.  One bent my arm back painfully in an arm lock.  My dream guide's voice was yelling warnings to me and to the greedy spirits.  I knew this was an illusion, and I was not afraid of the spirits.  I stopped the argument by yelling out, "Help me out of bed, and I will let you touch me all you want."

Somewhere during all of this, I woke up multiple times.  I was sleeping on a futon unfolded to a bed.  While talking and trying to roll over, I remember the futon was upright, like a couch.  I was propping myself on my side with the back of the couch to try to see who I was talking to.  I then snapped awake, and I was flat on my back with the futon in its real position as a bed.

My memory is hazy, I think from the melatonin.  The next thing I remember is being in the guest room in full daylight.  I was playing with a young alien looking child or dwarf, and asking him really deep questions about dreaming, life, and death.  I can't remember his answers!!!!  I do remember we were playing with Transformer toys, and he answered one of my questions by saying to me, "Let me show you..."


*The Toy Junkyard*

My vision zoomed into the toys we were playing with.  Suddenly, I was watching a movie about the Transformer toys on a junkyard planet.  They had just landed, and were scouting around for life.  They each took on the shape of a ruined machine they found in the junkyard.  The villain, Megatron, was a giant plastic T-Rex dinosaur.  The good guys were trying to fight him, but they were outmatched.  They were exploring the planet trying to find and free other robots to help them in the battle.  They ended up finding a Robot Cheetah.

Another Megatron landed on the planet.  He was a giant helicopter.  He was very cocky, and volunteered to fight the dinosaur version of himself.  While they battled, a countdown started to launch missiles out of missile silos.  The team of good robots ran to bury themselves in sand bags, hoping it would protect them from the radiation.  The Robot Cheetah couldn't find a place to bury himself, so he ran to the missile silos to try and stop the launch.  He found the silos empty.  The missiles were already launched long ago, and that is why there was no life on this planet.  They were all destroyed in a nuclear holocaust.  The Cheetah ran at super-robot-speed to all the missile silos on the planet.  They were all empty.

*The Succubus*

After waking to record my dreams, I relaxed back into another WILD.  I entered SP again, and heard the door to my room open.  I could not turn to see, but I felt a woman enter the room stand next to the bed, right behind my head.  She was whispering in my ear seductively.  Her voice sounded evil and threatening despite her words.  I felt her lie down behind me, and press her lips against the back of my neck, right at the base of my skull.  She was pretending to kiss me, but when her lips touched my neck, I felt an intense pain.  She latched onto the base of my neck, her lips locked against me, and something sharp pierced my spinal cord.  She was sucking out my thoughts and energy.

I was lucid, and not fooled by the dream.  My memory is hazy, but I remember turning to embrace her.  The dream turned into an unbelievably awesome sex dream, but I don't remember the details!!!  I lied in bed for a loooooong time after awakening trying to remember the details, because I don't have many sex dreams.  I only remember a general sense of mind blowing sex with several women in every room of my house.

----------


## Naiya

Whoa, the one with the child guide and the hungry spirits is very interesting. I'm glad you didn't let it freak you out, not a lot of people would be able to do that under the circumstances.  ::shock:: 

It's too bad you couldn't remember the sex, lol. I have a lot of dreams like that, where I remember everything that leads up to the sex but nothing else. I wonder what's up with that? Seems like kind of a gyp, doesn't it?  ::eh::

----------


## Robot_Butler

It was a bummer.  I didn't remember the sex or the answers to my questions.  I just remember they were both amazing.

I think the one with the hungry spirits was heavily influenced by Moonbeam and PJ's grabby DCs.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was on the run for murder.  I killed two people in a VW Beetle, and buried the whole car under a tree in my friend's yard.  They found the remains during a barbecue, and I took off running.

I ended up hiding in the local museum.  While there, I uncovered an ancient artifact that allowed me to summon a flying machine from a long extinct civilization.  I shimmied up a long climbing rope to board the craft.  The contraption was made of countless white ropes all knotted together to form hammocks and nets.  The ropes were all suspended from a hot air balloon above.  There were multiple levels of hammocks, but they were all fairly small.  It was a little dizzying to be climbing around on nothing but ropes, while hundreds of feet above the earth.

I was amazed that this thing had survived since ancient times.  Just as I was considering this, I realized I was not alone.  The ship had a caretaker.  He was a robot who looked almost human, but very leathery, with pockmarks that revealed shiny metal beneath his skin.  He was programmed to maintain the craft and pilot it according to my instructions.  I could not move very much in the precarious hammocks and nets, so I had to lie still and order him around.  I instructed him to take us up to 2000 feet, so we would not be able to hear any sound from the earth below.  I wanted perfect silence to enter a meditative hibernation state.

My robot butler would climb down the rope to bring me food and news from the earth below.  After years of hibernating in seclusion from the world, my butler told me that I needed to return to civilization.  My girlfriend was getting married to a man who wanted to use her for his political schemes.  Together, my butler and I foiled their schemes, and in the process, found out that I had been framed for the murders.  We uncovered a conspiracy involving several powerful families who used my friends as agents on the inside.  Over the course of an amazing adventure, we cleared my name, and rescued the girl.

----------


## thisismylogin

That is one awesome dreams... it sounds like some wacky tv show!

----------


## Robot_Butler

*Unleash the Beast*

I was waking down a busy street in San Francisco, packed shoulder to shoulder with people.  I knew I was supposed to be meeting friends for dinner, but I also knew it was a dream.  I was having a hard time moving through the crowd, and was worried I would be late or wake up before I could get to the restaurant.  I laid my hands on shoulders of the stranger in front of me, and vaulted over him while pushing down on his shoulders.  It was like leap-frog superhero style.  I went flying over the crowd, higher than I expected.  As soon as I landed, I bounced back up into the air with another leap.  My jumps were probably 30-50 feet high, and I remember  grabbing onto a building's roof at one point, and then swinging off like spiderman.  It was a real thrill.

I reached the restaurant, and found a long banquet table surrounded by dozens of my friends.  I took a minute to greet everyone, and tell them how exciting this was to have them in my dream.  Food started arriving right away, and people started digging in.  I ate a crab cake that tasted like cream cheese, and a giant coconut shrimp the size of an apple.  There was not enough food, and people were complaining.  I was trying to convince people it was a dream.  I took the plate of crab cakes, held my hand over it palm down, and made the food multiply.  I did this to all the dishes, until the table was covered in food.

People still did not believe me that it was a dream.  They thought it was some sort of magic trick.  To show off even more, I made a fist with my hand, with my index finger extended.  I laid my index finger on the edge of the table, and then slammed my other hand down on my closed fist.  The leverage made my index finger snap off like it was made of plastic.  There was not blood or pain.  It was like I was made of rubber.  People still did not believe me.  They thought it was some sort of sleight of hand.  I picked up my severed  finger, and flipped it across the room.  In mid air, it turned into some sort of toy.  My finger grew back like a plastic doll.  I plucked it off my hand again, and threw it into the air.  It too, turned into a a toy.  I started plucking off my fingers, one by one, and flipping them into the air rapid fire.  They all turned into video games, toys, and other fun stuff.

I was having fun putting on the magic show for all my friends.  "Watch This!" I rolled up my sleeve, and my hand started growing and pulsing.  My fingernails grew into long claws, and my skin sprouted dark fur.  The wave of fur moved up my forearm, and my muscles twisted and grew.  I pulled my shirt off, and looked down to see my chest muscles swell and sprout dense dark fur.  I was werewolfing out pretty hard.  I felt my chin extend into a snout, and my teeth grow into long fangs.  I fell down on all fours, and could feel incredible strength and power.  I knew I was a terrible beast.  

Strangely, I stayed in this werewolf form, and finished dinner with my friends.  They believed it was a dream, and were throwing me food to catch in my wolf's mouth.  It was a great party.  Towards the end, we were packing up the leftover food to take home.  I grabbed a whole uneaten pizza to take home to my girlfriend.  I thought she would love it when she woke up in the morning.  I also gathered up all the toys to give to my little brother at his birthday party the next day.  

Halfway out the door, I remembered that I could not take anything with me to the waking world.  This frustrated me.  I took the bag of toys, and tossed it out into the landscaping.  All the toys scattered in the bushes, and I saw a bunch of little kids run over to pick them up.  I was still holding the pizza box.  I used my werewolf strength to throw it out like a frisbee.  As soon as it left my hand, I felt myself rip apart physically and mentally.  A fearsome looking black wolf leaped out of my body, chasing the frisbee-pizza across the lawn.  I remained standing, with my arm outstretched from the throw, but I was now completely human.  My consciousness was in both places at once.  I was watching the frisbee fly away, and the powerful wolf chasing it.  I also felt myself in the wolf's body.  I could feel all four of my legs pounding on the wet grass, and could see the frisbee flying just out of my reach.  I leaped in the air, and sunk my fangs into the cardboard box.  I also watched from my human body, as the wolf jumped to catch the pizza box.  It was very strange.

Just then, a group of kids brought me back the toys I had scattered in the bushes.  I explained why I had thrown them away, and told them to keep them.  When I turned back around to look for my wolf, it had vanished in the darkness.

*Pause and Fastforward*

I was playing a game with two of my friends from my childhood.  It was a hide and seek type of game, but much more serious.  There were some sort of life and death consequences to the game.  I was stalking these two friends as they ran around an outdoor cityscape of ramps and stairways.  If they caught me following them, I would lose the game.  If I could follow them successfully to their destination, and arrive there before them, I would win. 

I was sneaking around close behind them, but they were getting further and further away.  I asked myself in a loud psychic voice, "How can I catch these guys?  They are so fast."  I answered myself from a separate level of consciousness, "Slow time until you catch them.  This is a dream."  I now had two levels of awareness. There was a 'first person' and a 'third person omniscient'.  It was like I was on the phone with my consciousness.

I snuck around a corner, and time slowed to a crawl.  Everything was moving super slow.  I asked my omniscient self, "Is there a way I can move faster?"  I answered myself, "Yes.  Fast forward yourself, while you keep the world slowed."  I started moving with crazy super speed.  I moved so fast, it felt like I was teleporting.  I stopped right behind the kids I was chasing.  I was less than a foot behind them.  They were moving in slow motion, but I could see one of them turning around to look at me. 

"Help!" I asked myself. "They are going to see me."  Omniscient answered back, "Pause time.  Now, remove yourself from time.  Now hide behind the stairs, and resume time normally."  I followed the instructions, and was now behind a staircase, watching my prey as they looked around, confused.  I know they had heard me behind them, and were baffled by how I could disappear so fast. 

I had a level of lucidity above the dream.  When I was 'first person' in the dream, I had only a low level of lucidity.  I was fooled by my surroundings.  The 'omniscient' level of consciousness was totally lucid, and aware it was a dream.  It was strange, because all of the communication between the two levels of consciousness was completely verbal.  It was like a telephone conversation between my lucid self, and my dream self.

----------


## thisismylogin

wow awesome!... I wish I could turn into a warewolf!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, it was a pretty awesome feeling.  I've been wanting to do it for a while.  I always joke, in real life, about being a werewolf.  My hair and nails grow crazy fast.  My friend who cuts my hair can't beleive it sometimes.

I didn't expect to feel so powerful, strong.  When the wolf ripped out of me at the end, I felt both the wolf and the human at the same time.  The wolf felt so strong and dangerous, and the human felt so feeble and naked.  Sort of depressing.

----------


## thisismylogin

> Yeah, it was a pretty awesome feeling.  I've been wanting to do it for a while.  I always joke, in real life, about being a werewolf.  My hair and nails grow crazy fast.  My friend who cuts my hair can't beleive it sometimes.
> 
> I didn't expect to feel so powerful, strong.  When the wolf ripped out of me at the end, I felt both the wolf and the human at the same time.  The wolf felt so strong and dangerous, and the human felt so feeble and naked.  Sort of depressing.



that is so cool... the closest i have ever been to having multipul parts in a dream was having more then one layer of thought...

----------


## Robot_Butler

*The Sex*

I arrived at work to find last year's summer intern waiting at my office.  As soon as I stepped in the door, she pounced on me, and started kissing me aggressively.  I was shocked at first, but didn't resist for very long.  We stumbled to the back of the office, still kissing, and tearing off each other's clothes along the way.  We fell out the back door, and started going at it right on the floor of the garage.  It was real intense, and animalistic.  I was too caught up in the moment to notice a car disassembled in the garage, as if it was being serviced.  When I did see it, I got nervous that the guy I work with might be coming back any minute to finish the repairs.  We were having too much fun to stop, so we moved inside, to the bathroom.  Things got even hotter, and before long, we were scrambling to clean up and find our clothes.

We only had time to find white undershirts, before I heard people walking around in the front room.  It was the guy I work with, and he was pissed that we had sex at work  He was under his car working in the garage, the whole time. He started lecturing me about it being illegal to have sex with interns.  I started defending myself saying, "She's the one who initiated it!  She's 22, we're both adults, and we can do whatever we want!"  We  got into a huge arguement, but I was too uncomfortable to defend myself much, since I was completely naked from the waist down. 

Somewhere along the line, the owners of the house (wasn't it originally our offiice?) came home.  The intern was now my girlfriend, and we went outside to meet the owners.  We were still wearing only T-shirts, and I kept having to pull mine down to cover my junk.  My girlfriend didn't seem to care that hers kept blowing up and exposing her.  I kept jealously telling her to cover herself, but she didn't care.  She kept saying, "Lighten up, will you?  You're such a prude."

The owners drove up in a white 1980's Lamborghini Countach.  It was covered in purple Transformers decals, and had strange metal antennae coming off the doors that looked like wings.  I realized it was a Transformer, when the owners opened the door, and the car transformed into a strange hi-tech white machine.  The owners were Jermaine Clement and Brett McKenzie from the TV show "Flight of the Conchords."  They came upstairs, and we started hanging out in the kitchen, making food.  I cooked up a huge skillet of shrimp in some sort of cream sauce.  It was delicious. 



*The Awakening*

I went into the back room of the house.  As soon as I opened the door, something about the scene made me go instantly lucid.  It was one of those really intense and surprising realizations.  The intensity made the dream start to fade, and I could feel my body back in bed.  My vision was completely filled with a pale peach colored diffuse light.  I remained calm, and tried to re-enter the dream.  Nothing was happening, until I realized the pale light was coming from a frosted window pane that completely filled my vision.  My vision zoomed out to show the room I was just in, with the frosted glass window in the center of the wall.  I leaped forward, and flew through the window hands first.  The glass shattered, and I made sure to feel the pain as all the sharp shards cut my skin. 

I landed outside on a flagstone patio.  I was now completely lucid, in a very vivid and beautiful dreamscape.  I think I was more lucid than I have been in a long time.  Maybe ever.  Just standing there was an amazing experience.  I turned to my girlfriend next to me, and said, "I want to show you the amazing things that you can do in a lucid dream.  If I could give you one wish, what would it be?"  She looked skeptical, and said in a mocking tone, "If you could clear this cloudy sky, I would be really impressed."

No problem!

I looked up, to see a sky covered in a thick veil of purple grey haze.  I raised my hands, together in front of my face, and then spread them apart in an 'open sesame' motion.  The row of clouds closest to us rolled open like a purple curtain.  I did the same motion again, and the next row followed suit.  Each row of clouds turned two-dimensional as it opened, but the sky still looked incredibly hyper-realistic.  It took several passes to clear the clouds completely. 

Now there was only high wispy clouds in a beautiful purple sunset.  I held my girlfriend's hand and watched the sun creep down towards the horizon.  The scene was one of the most beautiful things I had ever seen.  We were standing on a bluestone patio, looking out over a cliff.  A large complex sculptural fountain stood at the edge of the cliff, with the water cascading down out of sight.  Beyond the cliff, the scene opened up into a vast wild valley, shadowed with the oncoming twilight.  It resembled Yosemite valley, and I could see Half Dome in the distance.  As the twilight deepened, the shadows stretched realistically until the valley was covered in a pale shadow. 



Now, I could make out the glowing forms of a city in the valley basin.  The buildings looked enormous, and each one was lit with an orange glow.  The scale of the city looked impressive, so I tightened my grip on my girlfriend's hand, and together we took off flying towards the lights.

*The Dream*

We ended up in a futuristic city that looked to be carved out of monolithic sandstone.  Every surface was perfectly smooth and without joints.  The buildings seemed to be stacked vertically in a series of terraces.  Columned arcades surrounded every building, like an Egyptian or Greek temple.  Ramps and staircases spiraled up to multiple terraces.  From where I was standing, the city seemed limitless. 



I had the impression of sleek flying machines hovering around the city, but I don't remember seeing any specifically.  The streets were packed with people, like there was a parade or festival happening.  I recognized many people in the crowd as friends from college and high school.  I approached several people to say hi.  I remember messing with one of my old roommates.  He was standing with his girlfriend, talking with a group of people.  I made myself invisible, and sneaked up on them from behind.  I gave both him and his girlfriend a friendly slap on the ass, and then watched as they blamed each other, and looked around confused.  I kept pestering them by giving them pinches and slaps, before I finally became visible to chat with them.

They told me about the city.  It was the last city on earth after the apocalypse.  It was called "The New Acropolis" and was ruled by an elite group of tyrants who horded their high technology to keep themselves in power.  This gathering of people was a religious ceremony to worship this ruling elite as gods.  They called themselves "The New Pantheon."  I thought this sounded like great fun.  I said my goodbyes, and took off flying to cause some trouble. 



I soared across the amazing cityscape, wondering at its complexity. I made my way to the highest point in the city.  It was a huge round temple resembling the Pantheon in Rome. Inside, was a large domed room, ringed with high stone thrones.  Giant people sat in each throne, in some sort of trance.  They looked like statues.  I climbed atop a stage or pedestal in the center of the room.  I started singing a beautiful song about dreams, and danced in place.  As I waved my arms around, blue lightning started shooting from my fingertips.  I was soon surrounded in a crackling sphere of glowing blue electricity.  I sang my song, harmonizing with the hum of the electromagnetic field.  As I finished my song, I released all the built up electricity outward.  It exploded, and shattered the statue-like people sitting on their thrones.  The entire building crumbled, as I flew away satisfied.



*The Aftermath*

I was now part of a group of outlaws trying to rebuild society.  The world had a post apocalyptic junkyard type of feel to it.  I was still mildly lucid, but caught up in the story.  My lucidity made everyone view me as some kind of traveler, or time traveler.  I was a prophet to help lead the rebels.  I remember joking with some of them about how cliche this storyline was.  I made some pun about the movie Terminator 2, making fun of the post apocalyptic genre.  I had a bad attitude, like I really didn't care about this world, but I would do my part to help.  Jermaine and Brett were with me again.  I remember someone making a joke about me and Jermaine having the same sideburns and fashion sense.



At one point, we were fighting a battle in the ruined streets of a huge city.  People were dying, and kept asking me to do something.  I decided to summon something to help.  I planted my feet, and concentrated on creating a robot or tank to help them.  It was really hard to concentrate, and I couldn't make anything happen except a flash of light in the middle of the street.  I remember wishing I played more video games, or watched movies about this sort of robot crap.  Frustrated, I decided to play a joke.  I thought of a toy from when I was a kid.  The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Party Wagon.  It popped into my hands in a flash of light. I threw it out into the battlefield.  As it flew through the air, it grew from the size of a shoebox, to the size of a jumbo jet.  Everyone piled in, and I drove through the battlefield shooting plastic pizzas to knock people down. 



We ended up at a safe house on the top floor of a hi-rise building in a really run down part of town.  Everyone was now happy, playing video games, and watching TV like zombies.  I ran around trying to remind people of the war going on.  I didn't want the dream to end on such a boring note.  The last thing I remember was looking out the window and seeing huge two legged robotic battle machines surrounding the building.  One of them was right in front of the window aiming a huge cannon into the room.  Finally, some action!  I jumped behind a couch, and started yelling at everyone to get down. 



I woke up to my alarm, and completely forgot this entire series of dreams.  I had a faint sense that my MILD worked, but my mind was totally blank.  Thank god I took another minute to try and wrack my brain.  How the hell did I forget this?

EDIT: I just remembered another piece of the dream.  I was at dinner with a bunch of friends in the rebel camp.  My friend, Allison told my girlfriend that I had sex with the intern earlier in the dream.  I was pissed that she would be such a bitch.  I flew across the table, and grabbed her by the shirt.  I carried her across the room, then landed.  I held her up above my head, and blew her up on a molecular level, into a cloud of atoms.  Everyone was mad that I would kill her, but I told them not to worry, I just scattered her molecules apart for a while as punishment.  She would reform at her family's cabin in the mountains, and have a hard time getting back to the city alone.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was helping dig up my mother's rose bushes at my old childhood home.  It looked like someone had dumped leftover cement into the planting bed, so I had to chip away a thin layer of hardened concrete to get them out.  It was a nightmare. 

My mother pulled into the garage in a car I did not recognize.  It was a black SUV from the early 90s.  It looked like it had cement or mud splattered all over undercarriage, and up the sides of the doors.  My mom got out with my little brother, and explained that they were having financial problems and had to trade in their minivan for a cheaper car.  As my stepfather explained all the features on the car, I remember wondering why they would get an SUV when gas was four dollars a gallon.  Especially this old one that obviously needed some expensive repairs.  Didn't seem like a smart financial move to me.

I woke up in bed, frustrated that I didn't recognize the dream sign of being at my mother's house.   I rolled onto my side, and cuddled against my old roommate.  I was stuffed into a bed with her, and my other ex-roommate. 

I felt one of my roommates lean back into me, and grind against me.  She raised her leg to rest on me, and I slid my hand up her leg and under her panties from the side.  We were trying to be really quiet and subtle.  We moved very slowly to keep from waking our other bedmate.  It was actually very uncomfortable.  She was overly sensitive, and her body kept jolting in a ticklish way.  She was reaching back awkwardly to grab me through the fly of my boxers.  The way she was stroking me was twisting my piercing in a painful way.  It was sort of painful, but felt good at the same time.

I was just thinking, "Oh man, how the hell is this ever going to work?" When I saw our sleeping bedmate climb out of bed to get dressed. We froze, and tried to pretend-sleep for a minute.  I was sneaking peeks at her naked body through my lidded eyes, but I could tell we weren't fooling her.  She started being overly sexy with her dressing, and kept casually brushing her hands across her naked body.  Before long, she was back in bed with us.  The rest of the dream was a blur of arms, legs, and impossible positions.  I don't know why people give dream sex a bad rap.  It was pretty awesome, and no matter how many orgasms I had, I didn't wake up.

I got out of bed to wash up, and found myself at a pornography convention instead of my bedroom.  I was looking for a bathroom, but got distracted by my friend Tera Patrick who I haven't seen in a while.  She was working at a booth signing autographs and selling some wacky lube & toys.  I was uncomfortable, because I really needed to wash up.  I ended up finding a men's room, but woke up as soon as I saw the toilet.

The toilet apparently made me realize I really did have to pee. I got up to use the bathroom.  I returned to bed, but something was strange.  As I remembered the FA I just had, I realized I was having another one!!  The realization paralyzed my body in bed.  I was in that weird body distortion zone of bending and separating.  I tried to imagine something tactile.  I ended up visualizing myself standing out in my courtyard garden, running my hands up and down the ropes of my hammock and feeling the texture on my fingertips.  Tracing the twisted knots of the bumpy cords shifted my consciousness to this dream body.  I got really lost in the maze of knots and weaves.  I found where they ended, in a wide canvas sail.  There were two rectangular holes cut in the sail.  I knew they were there to keep the forces equally distributed across the surface of the sail.

I was woken up by my phone ringing.  I didn't want to answer it, so I lied in bed trying to remember my dreams for a minute.  The answering machine picked up, and a woman's voice started speaking.  She was jabbing about some conference I had to attend. Apparently it had been moved from my office, to a convention center in Oakland.  I was confused, and was trying to remember if the conference was today or Monday.  I thought it was Monday...

I tried to remember what this conference even was. (In reality, there was no conference, another freaking FA!) I remembered the conference as being a sequel to the movie Star Wars.  It was a continuation of that movie where the dude drops a bomb into the giant robotic planet.  Instead of dropping a bomb, he dropped me down into the hatch.  I slid down some huge slide-chute, and landed in a giant space station type place.  I had to destroy Dearth Vader to blow up the planet.  The way I remembered it, this was what really happened at the end of that movie. They just waited to show it all until the sequel came out.

Three False Awakenings in one night.  I still feel good about the night.  I accomplished my goal of having more dream sex, and I had a brief lucid moment when I caught the FA, and popped into the hammock. 

Curious, how the first FA happened.  The dream transitioned to my bedroom, and me thinking about missing a dream sign.  I guess, technically, I did catch the dream sign, because I was still asleep.  Maybe the dream sign caused the FA somehow.  That has to count for something.

----------


## Robot_Butler

*Tricky Bitch!*
I did a WBTB last night around 5am.  Everything was going well with my MILD.  I had just lost consciousness, when I heard a loud beeping sound.  I then heard a loud robotic voice saying something about time.  I thought, "Cool, some Hypnagogia, I guess this is turning into a WILD!"  I slowly opened my eyes, and saw the room lit with an unnatural blue glow.  I didn't want to ruin the transition, so I laid still for a few more seconds.  I then glanced at the clock, and it said 12:00.  I knew my WBTB was at 5am, so I was sure I was dreaming.  Confident that I could move, I did a hand RC, but it failed.  I then did a nose RC, but it also failed.  I laid there for a few seconds, doing RCs before being totally convinced I was really awake.

Turns out, there was a short power outage.  This tripped my answering machine to reset, beep, and yell a robot warning about resetting the time and date.  This also flipped my girlfriend's spiderman night light on, which lit the room in a blue glow.  The clock reset to 12:00 am.  Tricky, tricky bitch of a universe.

*Ghost Dog*
My girlfriend and I were spending the weekend in a small honeymoon town on the California Coast.  We were on a tour of a historic fishery  & cannery, right on the bay.  The main factory floor of the cannery was a huge warehouse.  In the center, was a giant glass dome, 100 feet or more across, and 50 feet high.  It was enormous.  The tour guide was explaining that the glass dome would hold all the fish waiting to be cleaned.  Teams of workers would surround the glass dome, and reach their hands inside through cut-out holes.

I was seated at the dome, cleaning fish with the other people on the tour.  I was terrible at it.  We had to separate the fish guts into separate compartments like a bento box.  Each fish that I cleaned had to be sampled to make sure it was fresh.  I would have to pull out a piece of fish guts, and eat it to make sure the fish was not rotten.  The tour  guide was warning us not to eat certain parts of the fish, or it would poison us with a deadly nerve toxin.

This cannery had a shady history, and was supposedly haunted.  The original owner was a murderer and a crook.  The cannery was shut down, when it was discovered he would leave dead fish in this  giant dome for weeks on end.  The glass would contain the stench, and rot the fish.  This had something to do with his secret to success.  Extra tender fish or something.  Legend had it, that his pet dog went crazy one night from the rotten fish smell,  killed him, and then murdered all the workers in the factory.  This dog is still said to haunt the old run down factory.

As we listened to this tale, we heard a howl from the hallways.  I then saw a streak of white out of the corner of my vision.  I turned just in time to see a gigantic ghostly white wolf leap at me.  I jumped to the side, and stood up, face to face with the biggest wolf I have ever seen.  It stood five feet tall to its shoulder, its softball sized eyes level with mine.

It lunged at me again, its jaws easily big enough to take my head off in one bite.  I dodged to the side and threw my hand up to catch the beast under around its neck.  I had incredible strength for some reason.  I lifted it by its throat, and threw it across the factory floor.  It crashed into a wall 50 feet away, but was back on its feet in a second.  It charged at me again, angrier than ever.  I waited for it, and at the last second, quickly leaned into a stiff front kick.  My kick landed squarely in the giant's chest, and threw it sprawling to the ground.  I was amazed by how strong I was.  I just stopped 2000 pounds of charging wolf with a front kick? 

I was emboldened, and leaped onto the wolf to finish it off.  I wrestled and beat it mercilessly, knowing I had to completely overpower its savagery . Each punch seemed to make it shrink.  Before long, it was the size of a small poodle.  It was bloodied and defeated.  I knew I had tamed it, and it would now be my loyal pet. 

Together, we drove across a red desert.  We were in a white Chevy Impala.  We took a short cut up a steep rocky mesa.  I realized my ghost dog had turned into the car.  The white car looked part dog, and was running on all four of its tires.

My neighbor from earlier in the dream was  still playing golf in his back yard with rocks instead of golf balls.  He hit one rock, and instead of just breaking my house window, it flew out across the desert, and crashed into the face of a cliff.  This started a landslide.  My wolf car tried to dodge the rocks as they fell, but there were too many of them.  We were buried in a landslide, and I blacked out. 

I regained consciousness, disoriented and confused.  I was looking down at the rocky red ground.  I could not feel my body.  I looked down from a strange angle, and saw my bloodied leg and shoe to my right hand side.  I thought, "There is my leg, but how am I seeing that from this angle?"  My vision was swinging around of its own free will.  My vision fell to a trickling stream as if I was bending down to get a drink.  I saw blood in the water, and realized what had happened.  I was killed in the landslide.  I could see my own dead body.  Somehow my spirit had merged with the ghost dog. 

The dog was in control of its body, but I knew I could take over at any time.  Together, we transformed into a sleek white greyhound, and bounded across the rocky red hills of the desert.  We crossed hills, canyons, and mesas.  After what seemed like hours of running, we came to a town.  We transformed into an nonthreatening white poodle, and trotted into the lobby of a hotel. 

I took control of the dog's body, and hopped up to a computer station.  I started typing out a google search with my front paws.  I had the dog's memories, and knew exactly what to search for.  I brought up old, 100 year old newspaper articles about the old cannery.  It was time to solve this mystery once and for all so both my spirit, and the spirit of the dog, could rest in peace.

----------


## Overberg

[QUOTE]



> I was now completely lucid, and no longer afraid. I asked again, "But, what's MY resolution?" She looked a little confused, and turned her head to look behind her. I noticed there was a horrible looking man standing behind her this whole time. He looked like a pale, ghostly translucent clown illuminated from within. Sort of like a combination between the albino dread locked guys from that Matrix movie, and a rotting zombie in a clown suit.
> 
> He walked towards me, and sat on the edge of my bed right beside me. "You are going to discover the ability to open portals to other dimensions. When you do, the offspring we have sired from your sperm will become all powerful and invade the planet. We will start with Hawaii, since the people there are superstitious."



That sounds like the most hilariously scary thing that I have ever heard, I just spit soda all over my keyboard, lmao.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It would have been pretty scary if I wasn't lucid.  I knew what was up, so I just   ::roll::  and laughed in their face.  Still, its a little unnerving to have a zombie clown sitting on the edge of your bed.  It doesn't matter how much you tell yourself its all in your head. 

I think false awakenings and WILDs where I end up in my bedroom are the freakiest.  Its one thing to be in some bizarre fantastic dreamscape where weird scary stuff is happening.  Its another to be in a very familiar, supposedly safe place that looks totally real.

----------


## Naiya

> The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Party Wagon.  It popped into my hands in a flash of light. I threw it out into the battlefield.  As it flew through the air, it grew from the size of a shoebox, to the size of a jumbo jet.  Everyone piled in, and I drove through the battlefield shooting plastic pizzas to knock people down.



LOL awesome! My brother had the Technodrome toy as a kid. Remember that one? It was so cool! 

Man I should make stuff like that in my dreams...how do you think of such random things to do? I'm always at a loss for what to do in my LDs.

----------


## Sylph

Your crazy dreams kind of remind me of my own, except mine are of the normal variety.
Cool stories and nice writing.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, Yumeria.  Do you have a DJ?  I'll have to go check it out.  Crazy dreams are the best kind  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was trying to order food at a crowded taco counter.  The line was out the door, and every table was full.  Behind me in line, were two creepy kids.  They looked to be brother and sister, probably twins.  They had light blond hair, and pale blue eyes.  They wore matching clothes, and matching bowl haircuts.  They looked very alien, and kept staring at me in a strange way.  I was  glad to get away from them and order some food.

The woman making my burrito kept messing up my order.  I had to yell over the crowd to tell her what I wanted, like at a crowded bar.  I eventually gave up, and just let her give me whatever she wanted.  She is the burrito professional, after all.

I had the strange feeling that someone was watching me.  I grabbed my plate of food, found a seat, and looked back over my shoulder.  Sitting in the corner, was a woman who looked a lot like my High School French teacher.  She shot me a look of recognition, so I waved  tentatively, not knowing if it really was my old teacher.  I started eating my burrito, looked back again, and saw she was still staring at me.  I decided it must be her, so I went over to say hi.

I gave her a hug, sat down, and looked across the table at her.  It definitely was not my old teacher.  She looked frail and old, but her skin had a spooky ageless quality.  She had the same blond bowl cut hair and light eyes as the twins behind me in line.  I felt like I knew her from somewhere, maybe a party years ago.  She spoke in a thick English accent, and a man at the table next to us kept talking loudly and laughing in an annoying way.  I could barely her her over the racket, and was having a hard time understanding her.  I was in a hurry to get back to my meal before someone stole my seat.

Finally I realized she was asking about my dreams.  She said something along the lines of, "Have you had any twist dreams lately?"  I thought she must be talking about lucid dreams.  I couldn't talk to her because the aggravating man at the table next to us kept laughing in an obnoxious way.  He was listening in on our conversation, and laughing just to interrupt us. 

I answered her question, "I have a lot of lucid dreams like this one.  Let me show you."  I locked my gaze on her eyes, while reaching to my right.  Blue energy arced from my palm to the obnoxious man next to me. He screamed as I floated him into the air, and pulled the life force from his body in a flash of blue smoke and lightning.  Everyone in the restaurant screamed as he convulsed, and then collapsed back into his seat.  I caught him by the back of his neck, lifted him up, and slammed him down on our table.  I did all this without removing my gaze from this woman's eyes.  People started fleeing from the building.  I stood up, placed both  my hands on the man's chest, and then blew him to pieces.  He dissolved into a cloud of fireflies, like glowing embers from a fire. 

I looked down at my hands to stabilize the dream.  I kept them in my field of vision while I rubbed them together.  I calmly walked out of the restaurant as the crowds of people trampled each other to escape.  I felt the dream fading, so I yelled "Stabilize" and "Clarity".  It worked, and the dream snapped into sharp focus. I stood out on a lawn in front of the restaurant, and counted my fingers.  My hands looked totally normal, but I somehow had six fingers on each hand.  I kept counting to try and figure out which finger was the extra one.  They all looked like they belonged.

I stood under the shade of huge oak trees, at the edge of an expansive lawn.  The bright sunlight was filtering through the trees, making sharp shadows on the grass.  There was a playground in the distance.  I was amazed by the clarity of my vision.  It was so sharp, I could see the strands of light that my vision was built on.  It was like seeing the pixels in an image, or the brush strokes in a painting.

I wanted to feel the sunlight on my skin, so I started walking out of the shade.  I was walking very slowly and calmly, but each step was a little jump.  I would step up with a short hop, float five or ten feet, and land.  It was almost like walking on a trampoline. 

Before I reached the edge of the shade, I found myself back in bed staring at the insides of my eyelids. I tried to reenter the dream.  I imagined myself standing on the lawn barefoot, feeling the wet grass between my toes.  It worked, and for a second I was back in the shade, looking out at the playground.  Then I woke up again and decided I should record the dream.

----------


## Sylph

Not online. I've been adding to an old note book DJ I had back in 04.
Maybe I'll post a few of them sometime.  :smiley: 

PS - love that way you kicked that guy's ass!  ::D:

----------


## mtraveller

I like your dreams,they are all very interesting and exciting. :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Not online. I've been adding to an old note book DJ I had back in 04.
> Maybe I'll post a few of them sometime.



Thats what I do.  I mostly keep written journals.  I only post dreams that are especially memorable, or that I know someone would be interested in.  





> I like your dreams,they are all very interesting and exciting.



Thanks, Mtraveller.  Keep an eye out for some more sun dreams.  You've inspired me to make it my new goal.  I'm a sucker for sunsets, so this should be fun.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

The burritos one was awesome. I'd love to do that. Wow, this has re-excited me to continue trying to have a lucid dream.

----------


## marlie

Omg butler that "lucid afterlife" dream blew my mind, i only just had a chance to give ur journal my full attention and from now on i assure u i wont miss a post, awesome!!!!!! x

----------


## Robot_Butler

> The burritos one was awesome. I'd love to do that. Wow, this has re-excited me to continue trying to have a lucid dream.



Hey, anything with burritos is awesome.  In fact, I think I'll go eat one right now...





> Omg butler that "lucid afterlife" dream blew my mind, i only just had a chance to give ur journal my full attention and from now on i assure u i wont miss a post, awesome!!!!!! x



Thanks, Marlie.  I'll be sure to have more dreams where I jump on trampolines naked ::shock::

----------


## Robot_Butler

*Going Insane*
I was jogging through the Oakland hills, trying to find my friend's house.  I had just memories of a crazy synchronistic event involving a chain of coincidences with myself, the mayor, my realator, and one of the biggest land owners in the area.  I felt like it was too impossible to be real (It was based on actual events to some degree).   I was trying to remember it, because I knew it would make an awesome short story.  As I was thinking about it, I ran by a girl getting out of a taxi  wearing only a bikini.  She looked at me strangely, and I realized she was a forgotten friend from college.  I gave her a hug, and she told me she was in her bikini as a part of a feminist self confidence program.

I started to tell her the incredible story.  Halfway through, I lost track of the details.  I was confused, and the memory was slipping away like a dream.  My friend was in a hurry, and her bus had arrived.  I felt embarrassed that my story didn't make sense.  I couldn't put my words or memories together.  She must have thought I was an idiot.  I told her I would catch up with her tomorrow, when I was feeling more myself.

She got on the bus, and I continued on my jog.  I was scared now.  It was night, and I was completely lost.  I couldn't figure out my memories, my sense of direction, or why I was even running in the first place.  I started to panic, and stopped into a nearby storefront that had a group of people meeting inside.  I wanted to ask directions.

I interrupted a presentation by an older woman.  She was handing out papers for some sort of survey or exam.  I started to tell her about the synchronistic coincidence story, and asked her if it made sense.  I wanted her to tell me I wasn't crazy.  She couldn't help me, so I left.  As soon as I walked out the door, I realized something wasn't right.  I knew this must be a dream.  I walked back into the meeting, stood in front of the class, and told everyone, "Stop!  Something is wrong. I think this is a dream."  I stooped down under the table, and waved my hand through the table legs.  People were watching me like I was insane.  I then stood up, and told everyone, "Do what I do.  The world is not as stable as it seems.  Place your fingertips under the table, and lift up as hard as you can."  I followed my own instructions, and my hands squished right through the wood tabletop.  It was like it was made of putty.

Now people started to believe me.  Suddenly, instead of a group of people, it was a chat room with a group of avatars.  One person started lecturing about lucid dreaming, saying, "Lucid dreaming is well understood.  It can be cured through meditation and hard work."  I couldn't understand why he thought it was a disease. 

I realized his voice sounded strange.  He was made up of multiple celebrity sound bites, like one of those joke sound boards you use for prank calls.  I started to realize he was not real.  His avatar started to animate like a flash movie.  It grew to the size of the whole screen, and a psychedelic beatles song started playing "Making it happen...Making it happen..."  A trippy 60s style music video started playing.  It reminded me of Mumbleboy (http://mumbleboy.com/ )mixed with Sargent Pepper.

I thought to myself, "Oh no, he has hacked the chat.  I better go tell a moderator before this gets out of hand."

*Shopping Cart Destruction*
I was measuring a huge half built communal house.  I was alone, but on my cell phone with a guy from work, and the contractor.  There was a video of the house on a small television.  It was a view from the rooftop.  I realized the house was huge, and it would take me weeks to measure.  I saw one of the guys on the roof pick up a shopping cart, and drop kick it.  He kicked it incredibly hard and far.  It smashed into a tower, and knocked the roof right off.  I thought to myself, "Great, now I have to detail a new roof plan for that tower.  Ass hole!"

*Something is Wrong*
I left the room, and found myself outside on the driveway of my mother's house.  It was night time and I could barely see.  I was scared.  Something was not right.  There was a creature on the front lawn.  I approached it, thinking "There's no such thing as monsters."  I felt like a child, scared of the dark in their own bedroom.  I realized the creature was my winter coat balled up on the front lawn.  It scared me that it would be on the lawn.  Why would my stuff be here?  My mother didn't even live in this house anymore.  I picked it up, and decided I wanted to go home.  Something was very creepy and wrong.  I realized that I was locked out of the house, with my car locked inside the garage.

I was panicked.  I had to get my car.  I leaned against the garage door, and started to press my hands through the cold metal.  I stopped halfway through. "Wait a minute.  First, I had better do a RC to make sure this is a dream."  I pulled my hands back through the door, and looked down at them.  In the darkness, I counted six fingers.  "Six fingers.  Shit!  This isn't just a dream, it is a lucid dream!"  I hopped into the air, hovered for a second, and then took off into the sky.

Just then, my girlfriend rolled over and woke me up!
*
The Auction House*
I was at an auction at Sotheby's.  I was supposed to be meeting my friend who works there, to help me buy a piece of artwork.  I wanted it so bad, I dropped everything, and flew all the way to New York to bid on it.  The place looked like a giant mall.  I couldn't find my friend, and soon figured out that the place was closed due to rains.  I thought to myself, "Next time they have an event like this, they should spring for a live band.  That way, people can still hang out in this great building, even if the auction is closed.  What a wasted trip for me."

The place was abandoned.  I was looking for a secret passage to the art department.  I passed by an overpriced specialty foods delicatessen type store, and a bakery with great looking cakes.  I got lost in the antiques department, in an endless maze of vases, furniture, and other old lady stuff.  I couldn't find my way out, and soon realized I must be dreaming.  I still felt frustrated and angry, and started smashing all the priceless antiques.  Someone called the cops, and they had me surrounded.  The hostage negotiator put my parents on the megaphone.  They were yelling at me for being so reckless and childish. 

I knew it was a dream, so I escaped the mall, and flew out to where all the cop cars, swat team, and hostage negotiators were parked.  I flew above everyone's heads yelling, "This is a dream, Fuckers!" I laughed hysterically, while showering them with smashed priceless vases and sculptures.  They were all running around like idiots, not knowing if they should catch the art pieces, or dodge them as they came tumbling out of the sky at deadly speeds.

The last thing I remember is seeing my mom and dad in the middle of a ring of police cars, shaking their heads disapprovingly.

----------


## Bethany

lol that last dream was pretty funny

You recall heaps of details...  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> lol that last dream was pretty funny
> 
> You recall heaps of details...



Thanks  :smiley:   My recall has been great lately, but I haven't had any time to properly record dreams.  Time to slow things down for summer.  I don't like being too busy to enjoy life.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oops, I thought I already posted this dream...damn technology...evil robots...grumble

*The Dance Party*
I am relaxing with friends at an outdoor bar.  We are facing a raised stage that doubles as a counter for the bartender.  A band is playing, and people are milling around and dancing.  I see a young Asian woman sitting with friends at a nearby table.  The way she is looking at me creeps me out.  She does not look familiar, but I recognize the look she is shooting me.  Where do I know that look from?

The woman and her friends come and sit at our table.  The Asian woman sits down between me and my friend.  There is not enough room for her, and she has to sqeeze between us.  She doesn't say a word, even when my friend tries to talk to her.  He makes a joke about her just wanting free drinks from us guys.  I playfully pull out a two dollar bill and put it on the table in front of her as part of the joke.  She reaches over to me, and grabs my forearm.  I am a little uncomfortable, because she still has not said a word.  She is giving off this creepy vibe that feels so familiar.  Her hand starts to wander, and soon it is in my lap.  She starts grabbing me through my pants, and it is very uncomfortable.

Suddenly, I realize that she is a dream character.  I pull away from her, and stand up, lucid.  I look at her eyes, and there is something wrong with them.  They look like an animal's eyes, or a mannequin.  I feel much more calm now that I realize this is all a dream.  I thank the woman for helping me become lucid, and no longer feel creeped out.  

I look around myself, letting the lucidity wash over me.  What a great party to be lucid at!  A redheaded woman is leading a band, playing upbeat songs.  There are tons of good looking girls and guys on the dance floor, and at the outdoor tables.  I realize it is very similar to the wedding I was just at last week.  I start dancing with some friends, and it feels really good.  I am a much better dancer than in real life.  

I get a perverted idea, and climb up on the table.  I yell, "Everyone, listen up!  Time to get Naked!!  Girls on the left, Guys on the right!  Chop chop people, its Naked Time!"  Everyone starts undressing as the band plays.  I only let people back on the dance floor when they have removed some clothing.  The whole scene doesn't feel sexual at all.  It is more of a fun joke.  A story I want to tell people later.

I grab my girlfriend, and we keep dancing.  I tell her that she and I are the only ones who don't have to get naked.  People's clothes keep reappearing, and we have to keep walking around reminding them to take them off.  There is a big mess somewhere in the middle of the dance floor where I joke with a couple about their body piercings and tattoos, and we compare the work we've had done.  It escalates into a sexual situation, but we don't get far before I decide there is more fun to be had.

I jump up on the stage and yell, "Stop the music!"  The record squeals comically, and everyone stops dancing like a bad movie.  I turn to the band leader, and whisper to her , "Back to the Future, Baby!"  She starts to argue, not knowing what that means.  Instead of explaining, I then turn to the crowd, and say into the mic, "Next up, Karaoke."

My girlfriend climbs up on the stage, and starts to sing, "Power of Love by Huey Lewis and the News."  I jump back into the crowd, and continue dancing.  I work the floor with a few windmills, then pop up on the table to do some head spins.  I end up doing a hand stand between two tables, with one hand on either table.  I then do a handstand push-up that launches me into the air.  As my girlfriend belts it out on the mic, I float around the dance floor hovering in mid air, doing the worm and feeling pretty cool.

I wake up, back in bed.  I head to the bathroom, and look at myself in the mirror.  I look at my teeth, and notice a chip taken out of the front one.  I think I must have done it at that great naked karaoke party last night.  As I am thinking about the huge dentis bill, I see that all my teeth are transparent, like cheap plastic.  I worry for a second, then remember, "Wait, that party was a lucid dream.  This must be one too!"  I wake up for real, back in bed.

I keep my eyes closed, and reenter the dream.  I imagine the feeling of rubbing my hands together while looking at them.  It works for a second, and I hear the music start up again.  I then slip back awake.  I try again, this time imagining rolling side to side.  This works even better.  I get a good rhythm going, and roll right off the bed and into a midair barrel roll.  I throw my arms out to stop the roll, and find myself flying above a huge 2D map. 

It looks like a map you would see on a GPS display.  I fly down lower, and watch the view change to a street view, like a Google Map.  I land in a busy city street, where my girlfriend and my friend Jen are talking.  They are discussing what movie they want to see.  I refuse to see a movie, saying, "Its my dream, and I don't want to waste it with a movie."  Jen agrees, saying she has already seen the movie three times.  She explains it is a film about Italian immigrints called Mama Mia.  She then sings the annoying and catching stereotypically Italian song, "Mama mia, mama mia."  She talks about how much she hates that movie, and hates the song even more.  I agree that it is an annoying song.

My girlfriend decides that if we're not going to see the movie, she wants to get some Italian food.  I refuse, still wanting to do something fun in my dream.  She then pushes me down on the ground, and sits on me.  She grows into an enormous fat man with curly hair.  She looks like the fat guy from the TV show Lost.  I start making fun of her saying, "You still want some food, fatty fatts a lot?"  I then start singing the "Mama mia" song again, and reach up to pull her/him close to me.  I wrap my arms around her lovingly and whisper in her ear, "Jen is going to hate this..."

----------


## Sylph

> "Jen is going to hate this..."



LOL!  ::D:

----------


## fannyaliff101

> Ok, this is officially the start of my dream journal.  I had this dream last night that featured the Task of the Month, Dreamview member cameos, and low level lucidity.  Threw me over the edge to finally start an online journal.
> 
> Alien beings have traveled from a far away planet to invade the earth.  They are here to harvest humans as food.  To do this, they have converted their spaceships into giant meat processing plants that grind humans down to pulp.
> 
> I find myself a prisoner in one of these huge meat processing concentration camps.  I am there with several other people waiting in line to get  shredded alive by a giant spherical meat grinder.  Everyone except for me seems to be in a drugged trance.  Like zombies walking to their horribly painful deaths.  I am horrified, but somehow realize that this is a dream.  I reason that I am lucid, but everyone else is still dreaming.  This is why they are all zombified.
> 
> I start yelling at people, shaking them, trying to get them to realize that this is a dream, and they don't have to be killed.  I try to save them.  No one will listen to me.  I watch helplessly as they are ripped apart one by one and ground down in giant pencil sharpeners.  I remember the task of the month as a way to wake people up.  I get up on a platform and yell to the crowd, "This is a dream! If you become Lucid like me, we can escape! I will prove it by jumping into this grinder, and coming out unharmed." 
> 
> I lower myself into the top, and feel the wind from the spinning blades blow against my feet.  I lower myself further down, and my foot gets ripped off in a spray of blood.  I feel the pain, but it feels distant, so I am reassured this is a dream.  I jump  in all the way, and feel a thousand blades close in around me.  They close in from the bottom up, and the outside in, like a giant pencil sharpener.  My legs and arms are  torn off first, then my entire body is ripped and sliced into a thousand pieces. 
> ...

----------


## one3rd

> Oops, I thought I already posted this dream...damn technology...evil robots...grumble
> 
> *The Dance Party*
> I am relaxing with friends at an outdoor bar.  We are facing a raised stage that doubles as a counter for the bartender.  A band is playing, and people are milling around and dancing.  I see a young Asian woman sitting with friends at a nearby table.  The way she is looking at me creeps me out.  She does not look familiar, but I recognize the look she is shooting me.  Where do I know that look from?
> 
> The woman and her friends come and sit at our table.  The Asian woman sits down between me and my friend.  There is not enough room for her, and she has to sqeeze between us.  She doesn't say a word, even when my friend tries to talk to her.  He makes a joke about her just wanting free drinks from us guys.  I playfully pull out a two dollar bill and put it on the table in front of her as part of the joke.  She reaches over to me, and grabs my forearm.  I am a little uncomfortable, because she still has not said a word.  She is giving off this creepy vibe that feels so familiar.  Her hand starts to wander, and soon it is in my lap.  She starts grabbing me through my pants, and it is very uncomfortable.
> 
> Suddenly, I realize that she is a dream character.  I pull away from her, and stand up, lucid.  I look at her eyes, and there is something wrong with them.  They look like an animal's eyes, or a mannequin.  I feel much more calm now that I realize this is all a dream.  I thank the woman for helping me become lucid, and no longer feel creeped out.  
> 
> ...



That's an outstanding dream.  I can lucid naturally, but I never have that kind of fun.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Fanny, thats a little freaky.  Especially the part where you describe going down the tube, covered in fleshy slime.  I really reminded me of what I experienced climbing into the machines, and getting run through all their pipes as a pile of blended goo.  One thing I didn't mention, is that all the aliens in my dream were disguised as Indians, with Sikh turbins and the whole stereotypical deal.  There was something about them using Indian restaurants as fronts for their meat processing.  Maybe we are both tapped into some collective unconscious xenophobia.

Thanks one3rd, that dream was a lot of good unrestrained fun.  I was at an awesome outdoor wedding right before having the dream, and I think I was still in party mode.

----------


## fannyaliff101

> Fanny, thats a little freaky.  Especially the part where you describe going down the tube, covered in fleshy slime.  I really reminded me of what I experienced climbing into the machines, and getting run through all their pipes as a pile of blended goo.  One thing I didn't mention, is that all the aliens in my dream were disguised as Indians, with Sikh turbins and the whole stereotypical deal.  There was something about them using Indian restaurants as fronts for their meat processing.  Maybe we are both tapped into some collective unconscious xenophobia.
> 
> Thanks one3rd, that dream was a lot of good unrestrained fun.  I was at an awesome outdoor wedding right before having the dream, and I think I was still in party mode.



Yeah, you said it best. Ya, know... My mind just doesn't think of these things in waking hours. It is so strange , but cool that we both have underling themes, and some of the same plots in our dreaming!! Awesome stuff!!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I may have been a prisoner, held underground against my will, but I was determined to make the most of it.  There was a lot that could be learned from these people.  The Accident forced them underground, away from the rest of society, but their isolation brought them together as a community.  No outsider had ever been allowed into their secret world, and I felt honored to be among them, even if it was as their prisoner.

My first cellmate was a brilliant man.  His mutation caused his brain to grow to tremendous size, until it was bursting out of his skull.  With it came an intellect that caused him to be dangerous to the community.  They locked him up, not knowing what to do with him.  Unfortunately, they never had a chance to decide.  The sirens started wailing, the earth trembled, and the ceiling of our cell exploded inward.  I struggled to free myself from the rubble, and saw the creature attack my cellmate.  It looked human until it opened it's horrible mutated mouth.  The last thing I saw before I blacked out, was the monster tearing open my cellmate's head, and devoured his huge brain in one bite.

I came to, and crawled to the bloodied body of my cell mate.  Surprisingly, he was still alive.  He told me that his brain stem was also huge, so he could survive a while longer without the rest of his brain.  He knew my secret.  That the accident had mutated me into a Researcher, and he knew the true reason I was here.  He gave me one final gift, and described what it was like to have his brain eaten.  He said the monster drilled into his head with a spinning tooth, and floated his brain out like a fish in an aquarium suspended from the ceiling.  I filed the story away in my DNA, and relaxed into a convulsion fit as I felt it change me.

I awoke in a room that looked like an indoor jungle.  The canopy of hanging vines rustled, and I knew I was not alone.  I moved to the door slowly and carefully.  I did not want to draw the attention of whatever lived in the mess of vines and moss hanging from the ceiling.   I reached for the cell door, knowing I was too late.  The first creature leaped out of the canopy to cling to the wall just above the door.  It was a green insect the size of a large dog.  It had the head of a preying mantis, and the body of a raptor.  Its exoskeleton crackled as it creeped along the wall, and I could see it's oozing green skin pulsing beneath the bony frame.  It moved with surprising speed, and leaped towards my face.  I reacted instinctually.  I grabbed it by it's slimy insect head, and squeezed until I felt it's skull give way with a satisfying pop.  More of the creatures surrounded me, and I fought them off with ease. 

As I stood amongst the corpses, I knew my secret was out.  I relaxed to let the insects' DNA enter mine, and wondered what the underground would do with me.  The community would no longer be content holding me prisoner.  They must have thought I was a spy from the surface, and put me in this cage to be eaten by the giant insects.  Now they knew that I was not a human, but a mutant like them.  It had been decades since the accident, and no one had been banished since the Cleansing.  The damage had been more extensive than we imagined, and I was a sign that new mutations were starting to appear in the general population. 

When I woke from my change, I was strapped to a gurney, propped upright in a lab.  A team of white coated scientists were gathered in one corner of the room.  One of them approached, and shined a bright light in my eye.  My DNA responded, and my eye twisted into a reptile's and swelled to a monstrous size.  The rest of my head followed, as my head stretched and scales sprouted from my skin.  As my arms and legs grew, my leather bindings tore open like paper. Immediately, a high pitched siren exploded in my ears.  It scrambled my brain.  I started shape shifting uncontrollably.  I flashed through several animals, before getting stuck as a baboon.  I jumped towards the wall to escape, and melted right through the bricks.

I fell intoa lab filled with computer parts.  A bald cyborg in a wheelchair was being pushed by a woman who I knew to be the leader of the underground people.  She lifted the old cyborg man out of the chair, and into a new more powerful body.  As soon as he took control of his new robot body, he went haywire.  The sirens started blaring again.  He started throwing lightning from his robot hands.  Each bolt of lightning struck a mannequin and brought it to life.  In seconds, he had an army of robot mannequins.   They were stupid, but under his control.  I knew I had to help stop him.  I climbed into his discarded wheelchair, and felt myself shift.  I could now control one mannequin at a time.  I used my new subtle control to sabotage his army.  They turned on him, and ripped him to robot pieces.

The queen of the underground people thanked me.  She was impressed by my abilities.  She had a partner who was painted green like the Incredible Hulk.  She told me that if I could defeat him in one on one combat, I could join her team on a mission to invade the surface world.  We began grappling, and I soon realized that the green man was no match for me.  He was skinny, with painted on muscles.  I pretended like he was stronger than he was, and faked the fight.  I wanted to fit in, and didn't want to hurt his feelings.  After a good show, I grabbed him with one hand and threw him easily through the brick wall. 

I was introduced to my team, and we left for the surface.  We exited through a hatch to the crowds of the sunny surface world.  A group of people in green surrounded us, and started organizing into formation.  We knew they were about to attack.  As they circled, a member of my team rushed one of them.  As he ran, I heard his gears grinding, and hydraulics hissing.  I could see his mechanical frame moving beneath his false skin.  He pulled a huge club from beneath his clothes, and hit one of the green shirted women directly in the chest.  She collapsed, and her friends gathered around her to help.  I now recognized them as a group of street performers and acrobats.  I knew the leader from my old life on the surface.

The leader of the troop approached me in peace.  He knelt down in the sand, and I leaned to see what he was doing.  With his finger, he drew the outline of a door in the sand.   He then pulled a key from his pocket, and inserted it into the sand.  When he turned the key, the door opened like the entrance to a vault.  Within the vault, was the explanation to the trick.  There was a small air cannon buried in the ground that was set to blast out a puff of air to blow away the sand when the key was near.

----------


## Robot_Butler

For the past month or two, I've been trying to explore sex more in lucid dreams.  Something I've never really been into until recently.  Just in case you're wondering why all my dreams have been perv city, lately  :wink2: 

I became lucid while having sex with my girlfriend.  I didn't want to stop, but I didn't want to waste the  dream either.  My lucidity made her start to seem mechanical and unreal.  My lucid DCs are normally pretty creepy and unsexy.  Instead of stopping, I moved my consciousness into her body to experience it from her point of view.  This didn't work out like I had planned.  I found myself in her body, but when I looked back at myself, I saw that my old body had also turned into her.  Now I was in my girlfriend's body, but still having sex with ... my girlfriend.  It was weird, but still pretty enjoyable.  We tried a few things, some I liked and some I did not.  I ended up having to stop when she started using some sort of pump inflated sex toy on me.  It was just too strange in a painful way.  I decided to leave, and realized that I was in the parking lot at my office building.  I felt embarrassed for a second, having weird hermaphrodite clone sex in a parking lot.  I paused to think of something else to do.

As soon as I remembered the TV task of the month, I spontaneously found myself watching one of those crazy Japanese gladiator obstacle course shows.  There was a team of men and women, dressed in skin tight orange/yellow swirled body suits, trying to tackle some challenge on a horizontal bar.  The men were hanging from either end of the bar by their hands, and had their feet held out horizontally and locked together at the ankles.  Each of the women then had to climb through the square  formed by their bodies and the bar.  They were having a hard time, laughing hysterically at getting tangled into a huge mess.  The announcer was speaking in Japanese, obviously making jokes.  There were wacky sound effects and a laugh track playing. 

My girlfriend and I were watching this on an old school wood cabinet television.  My girlfriend reached right through the TV screen, and lifted up one of the girl's bikini tops.  I realized that the people were actually wearing bikinis and speedos, but had their skin painted in acrylic body paint.  I reached in the TV screen also, and started playing with one of the girl's breasts while my girlfriend played with the other.  It was as if we had stopped time in the show.  Everyone else was frozen like mannequins.  The Japanese girl was getting real into it, and she and my girlfriend started making out.  I was still fondling her pretty obscenely, and at some point I realized she had three nipples.  It was like her left breast had another smaller breast growing off of it.  It was hard to tell through the body paint.  Weird.

I got a little weirded out by her mutated triple breast, and suddenly smelled somethiing burning.  I turned away from the TV, and found myself in the kitchen of my mother's old house. The TV was on the counter, still showing the scene with my girlfriend and the Japanese girl.  There was a tray of food under the broiler that smelled like it was burning.  I quickly opened the oven, and slid out a tray of really thick bacon with sliced zucchini and squash.  I thought it was stupid to cook this all together, because the bacon was going to be undercooked while the squash would burn.  I used my fingers to flip each piece of food over individually.  I was surprised that I could feel my fingers burning even though it was a dream. 

I slid the tray back in the oven, and turned around. I was startled by the one of the orange painted contestants from the show now standing in the corner of the kitchen.  I started making out with her, but woke up before I got too far.

----------


## fannyaliff101

Woah..... and I thought my picture of the man and woman smelling her butt was odd... LOL... Very interesting!

----------


## one3rd

> I may have been a prisoner, held underground against my will, but I was determined to make the most of it.  There was a lot that could be learned from these people.  The Accident forced them underground, away from the rest of society, but their isolation brought them together as a community.  No outsider had ever been allowed into their secret world, and I felt honored to be among them, even if it was as their prisoner.
> 
> ...
> 
> The leader of the troop approached me in peace.  He knelt down in the sand, and I leaned to see what he was doing.  With his finger, he drew the outline of a door in the sand.   He then pulled a key from his pocket, and inserted it into the sand.  When he turned the key, the door opened like the entrance to a vault.  Within the vault, was the explanation to the trick.  There was a small air cannon buried in the ground that was set to blast out a puff of air to blow away the sand when the key was near.



That is epic.  Have you ever considered writing a dream like this into a short story or screenplay?

----------


## Valwen

> I may have been a prisoner, held underground against my will, but I was determined to make the most of it...



I can't express how jealous I am of that recall/subconscious creativity. Did you know you were dreaming? And all that DNA and mutation stuff...was that from a tv show or movie or something or did your mind make it all up? That's ridiculous.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Woah..... and I thought my picture of the man and woman smelling her butt was odd... LOL... Very interesting!



Yeah, that was a strange one.  I've tried switching genders before, but this was way more intense.  I've been trying to have more sex in my lucids, but it keeps turning out real trange like this.





> That is epic.  Have you ever considered writing a dream like this into a short story or screenplay?



I wish I had time for something like that.  I draw pictures 8 hours a day, and the only thing I ever write are Architectural specs.  Writing does not come as naturally as it did back in school.  I always thought it would be fun to get together a collection of many people's lucid dreams rewritten in short story form.  Then illustrate it, put an intro about lucid dreaming, and publish it.  That would be a fun project to get the word out about lucid dreaming.





> I can't express how jealous I am of that recall/subconscious creativity. Did you know you were dreaming? And all that DNA and mutation stuff...was that from a tv show or movie or something or did your mind make it all up? That's ridiculous.



I guess my mind just pieced it all together.  I don't know from where.  I don't watch TV or movies.  I don't even have time to read anything but design rags and continuing education material.  I think that there is some human need for creating stories.  Maybe if you starve your brain of stories, it just starts coming up with its own?

----------


## Robot_Butler

*Here's a Frustrating One:* 

Driving to work with my girlfriend, we pick up the guy I work with as a hitchhiker.  We give him a hard time in the car, making fun of his Capricorn tattoo.  It looks like a zebra with an elephant's ass.  There is a huge smiley face on the elephant's ass.  He talks about how it got infected and took forever to heal.  He got a coupon for it at Baskin Robbins  ::wtf::  

We reach our destination, at a large department store.  It is a dreaming store, and I am curious to see what they consider dreaming merchandise.  I'm excited to see a whole department dedicated to lucid dreaming.  This excitement soon turns to disdain, as I see that they only carry burgundy and brown old-man-sweaters.  There are rows and rows of shelves with nothing but folded up sweaters.  There are racks of these sweaters on hangers.  I look at a few of them, and realize they are all the exact same sweater, with minor differences.  Each one has a map of the United States printed on it in white puffy paint.  One state on the map is filled in pure white, with the rest only outlined.  Below the map is the phrase "Lucid in Texas!"  or "Lucid in Nebraska" depending on which state is highlighted.  I am mad that this is the best they can do for their lucid section.  I think, "I hope this shit glows in the dark, at least!"

I visit the watch and jewelery counter, and see some neat trinkets.  Most of the jewelery is new-age type stuff with crystal rings, amber, and zodiac charms. I am fascinated by a few old fashioned brass clockwork devices like sextants, mechanical astrolabes, and watches.  I see one that is marked for lucid dreaming.  It looks like an intricately carved brass globe, made of several sections that interlock but are still able to rotate and move.  Attached to the front of it, is a metronome pendulum.  There are prongs coming off the top of the globe.  You can somehow use it to time your sleep cycles and alert you when you are entering REM sleep.  It has an ancient, one of a kind, feel to it, and I really want to buy it.

*DV Member Tragedy:*

I am hiking along a swampy looking lakeside.  It is raining, and the ground is treacherous and slippery.  I am trying to catch up to Ninja and Two Shadows ahead.  They round a corner, and jump down to the trail below.  Suddenly, the whole hillside collapses in a mudslide, and I see them tumble into the lake.  The landslide brings down trees and mud, and I know they are trapped under the water.  I jump in to try and rescue them.  I pull Ninja out right away, but T.S. is trapped somewhere under the debris.  We dig out endless amounts of broken tree branches and bamboo, but she is nowhere to be found.  I am horrified that she has been underwater so long.  Even if we do find her,  there is no way she will have survived this long.  I call to ninja, in a panic, asking him if he knows CPR   ::cry::

----------


## Twoshadows

> "Lucid in Texas!"



Haha...that great. I want my "Lucid in Arizona" sweater.





> It has an ancient, one of a kind, feel to it, and I really want to buy it.



Ooo...I want one of those too.

Ah...another one of these dreams with reference to lucidity....that doesn't actually cause lucidity. Why...why...why....?






> I am hiking along a swampy looking lakeside. It is raining, and the ground is treacherous and slippery. I am trying to catch up to Ninja and Two Shadows ahead.



That sounds cool. I have never hiked in a swamp in the rain. And what a nice choice in hiking buddies... :smiley:  





> I call to ninja, in a panic, asking him if he knows CPR



I'm sorry this had to end so badly. But I've noticed that emotional dreams stick with you longer.

Thanks for dreaming about me again.... :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

What were me and TS doing up ahead of you?  :wink2:   Oh, I want to swamp hike in the rain, sounds so blissful  ::content::   Glad I didn't die, but  ::morecrying::  about TwoShadows.

----------


## Twoshadows

> What were me and TS doing up ahead of you?  Oh, I want to swamp hike in the rain, sounds so blissful  Glad I didn't die, but  about TwoShadows.



But didn't you know...I can breath underwater really well in dreams...indefinitely, actually. No need for tears.

 ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> What were me and TS doing up ahead of you?



Trying to find some privacy, maybe?  You seemed to be having a good time together...





> But didn't you know...I can breath underwater really well in dreams...indefinitely, actually. No need for tears.



Good point  ::D:   That makes me feel better.  Maybe you just swam off to explore an underwater cave.  I think that conversation about cave diving was what created this dream. 

This was a crazy long lucid.  I actually got bored a couple times because the dream felt so real and lasted for so long.  It's sort of a boring dream, but I'll post all the details anyways in case some of the themes tie into the message passing experiments.

*A Message From the Beach*
A new day spa opened down the street.  Out back, they have a small cottage that they rent out as a bed and breakfast, and use for massages.  Walking home with my coworker, we come across this cottage, and decide to see whats inside.  The place is very empty feeling, and sparsely decorated.  There are several life like dolls on display around the house like statues.  They are robotic, and can move slightly to appear life like.  One doll of a little girl can blink her eyes.  The cat can wiggle it's tail.  A sitting dog bobs his head up and down.  In the back of the house, is a bedroom with a gigantic bed covered in lacy blue and white sheets.  We lie down on the bed, and I doze off to sleep. 

I am awakened by the sound of the front door closing.  The owner of the house must be home.  I'm going to be in big trouble.  What am I even doing sleeping in this strange house?  I hear a woman's voice speaking to my friend next to me in bed.  She is yelling at my friend to get out of her house. My friend is shaking me and yelling at me to get up.  We need to leave before this lady calls the police.  I just woke up, and can't move.  I think, "What a terrible time to be stuck in sleep paralysis."  As this thought hits me, I realize sleep paralysis means a dream, and that this whole situation must be a dream.  I still can not move, so I relax and try to fall asleep into a new dream. 

I wake up, and am still in bed.  I am terrified that I've been sleeping in this strange house.  I get up, and walk to the bathroom.  The room is a pale blue color, and there is a large brown haired Italian woman standing in front of the mirror.  I am confused out of my mind!  I try to apologize to her, and explain that I have no idea how I got here.  As I explain waking up in bed unable to move, I remember that this is a dream.  I look down at my hand, and see that I have only four fingers, and no thumb.  I can still feel my thumb, and can wiggle it.  It is just invisible for some reason. 

I look back up at the woman, who is standing silently in the middle of the blue tile bathroom with a creepy grin on her face.  I tell her, "Stay calm, this is a dream."  She looks....wrong.  Her eyes and her grin are growing more monstrous by  the minute.  Sort of like when you stare at yourself in the mirror for too long. I start to get frightened and creeped out.  I say, out loud, "I am going to close this door, and when I open it, it will lead to the beach.  This is how you teleport in a lucid dream."  I close the bathroom door, tell her to shut her eyes, and then I open it.  The door opens into a sandy beach.  I have to lean into the door to push it open through the sand. 

The beach looks like a cartoon.  The colors are all too bright and plastic looking.  It looks like the beach in Adam's long exposure photographs.  I walk along the sand, and am amazed by how the water levels do not seem right.  I think I am on a sand bar that is floating with the waves on the open ocean.  I see other people on the beach.  I walk by a young black man in his 20s or late teens.  His casual, comfortable manner makes me think he is a native on this island.  He is sitting on a low stone wall, calling out names.  I continue walking past him, but soon hear him yell out my name.  I stop dead in my  tracks, and turn around.  He is about 100 feet behind me, and staring right at me.  I point at myself, and he silently mouths the word "Lucid?"  I nod my head, yes.  He waves over a group of girls who just got out of the ocean.  The lead girl is an attractive Latina wearing a white tank top and jeans. He speaks with her briefly as I stand there watching like an idiot.  The girl runs over to me, shakes my hand, and introduces herself.

She tells me that she knows me, and has a message for me.  She tells me a story about a website that I apparently made.  On this website, I posted baking recipes that I stole from her dreams.  I get an image of a cake and some baked goods.  We come to an outdoor restaurant in a train car.  We sit down in a booth under a crystal chandelier, and continue talking.  I ask her for more details (which I can't remember because this dream ended up being so long!).  I have the feeling she is a police officer. 

I decide I want to have more fun, so I spread my consciousness out to the train.  I take control of the train as my robot body, and talk over the PA system.  I say, "This is your new captain speaking, please fasten your seat belts.  I am in complete control of the train!"  I can feel the weight of the train cars as my arms and legs.  I awkwardly stand up, and begin to climb a huge tree.  I am heavy and clunky.  As I grab branches with my train-car-hands, I snap them off.  I want to reach the top of the canopy to see the sky, but the climb seems endless.  Finally, I see some blue through the leaves above me.  I look down, and realize I am hundreds of feet above the ground.  I get vertigo for a second, and plummet towards the earth.  I half fly, half fall, and crash into a city.

I climb out of the wreckage of my robot body, and walk the busy streets.  I come across a toy store filled with imported Japanese toys and candy.  I speak with the two owners of the shop, explaining to them how I got here, and the message I received on the beach..  They seem skeptical.  I leave, with a few neat toys in hand. 

Back on the street, I see a crowd of people gathered around the steps of a large white capitol building, or city hall.  At first I think it is a group of street performers, and I reach for my wallet, fearing they will steal it out of my pocket (Damn Gypsies).  It is missing, but I am not worried, because I still know it is a dream.  I soon realize it is a crowd of people gathered around a dead body.  There has been a murder, and they are closing off the street to track down the  killer.  I walk up to the police officer, and confess that I committed the crime.  I explain, "This is my dream world, so if there was a murder, I must have committed it."  I then create the memory in my mind, so I know exactly how it happened. The cop does not understand, so I show him.  I lift my arms, and the dead body rises from his chalk outline.  He seems disoriented for a second, confused at being raised from the dead.  I don't give him time to figure it out.  I reach in my belt, grab a pistol, and shoot him in the head.  He dies again, and I say to the cop, "See, this is a dream, death does not mean anything.  Everyone can leave.  This is ridiculous."

I hear the Joy Division song in my head that the Killers recently covered, "In a room without a window, in the corner, I found truth..."

I return to the toy store, and find myself a new wallet.  It is a bright turquoise rubber surfing wallet with a blue rubber shark on the front.  I chat with the two owners again, trying to explain to them what it means to be lucid.  I jump up on the counter, and run at the wall. I run right up the wall, and onto the ceiling.  It is very confusing how my sense of up and down changes as I feel the gravity shift.  I run along the ceiling tiles, yelling down to my new friends to join me.  They laugh, now believing every word I have told them.  I hop down, and one of the two men reaches behind the counter. 

He brings out a sketchbook, and hands it to me.  I recognize it as a sketchbook I had on one of my trips.  I open it, and see page after page of pencil drawings done in a strange scribble style.  I clearly remember drawing all of these amazing sketches while on an airplane.  At the same time, I know these memories are fake.  In the middle of the book, there are several pages ripped out.  They are brightly colored sheets of construction paper that have shapes cut out of them.  They have been ripped out of the spiral binding, leaving little bits of paper where the metal rings ripped through the sheet.  I gather up these small pieces of paper in the palm of my hand.  I think it is a huge waste to throw away all this good paper.  I lift my closed fist to my face, open my hand, and blow the bits of colored paper into the air like confetti.  They swirl around like a snow globe.  I make the cloud of confetti grow denser and denser, swirling around me until I can feel the heaviness in the air.  The air gets so thick with confetti, I can barely move.

Satisfied, I leave the store, and decide to go look for a book store.  I am amazed by this sketchbook, and want to read some more books before I wake up.  I then remember how long this dream has been, and I'm worried I will forget the important parts.  I already can barely remember the message from the beach.  So I wake myself up holding onto the image of the message - a stolen cake and baked goods.

----------


## one3rd

I kind of wish you had gone down the creepy lady track.  But I'm also into creepy dreams.

How do you dream for so long with so many details?

----------


## Robot_Butler

I get creeped out by most of my DCs.  As soon as I get lucid, I feel strange knowing that everyone is fake.  Thats one of the reasons I'm trying to give myself more tasks to interact with my DCs by questioning them, having sex with them, ect.

I think this dream was crazy long because I was so exhausted.  I spent the whole day doing concrete work.  That stuff is heavy!  I also had quite a few drinks afterwards.  Despite what most people say, alcohol gives me awesome dreams.  It suppresses my REM early in the night, and then makes me sleep real light when it kicks in as a stimulant.  Physical Exhaustion + REM Rebound + Stimulants = $$$

----------


## one3rd

I might try going to bed with a buzz this weekend.  Usually I have strange dreams when I do.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow.  I had an unexpected lucid last night.  It was hyper real.  I don't know that I've ever been so lucid in such a stable dream.  I was able to check the time before and after the dream, and I'm convinced it lasted over and hour and a half.  I had to wake up super early yesterday to oversee a plumbing installation, so maybe I missed a REM cycle.  Thank you REM rebound!

I was trying to fall back asleep after being woken up by my girlfriend jabbing on the phone with her mom in the middle of the night.  Weirdo.  I finally started to relax, and rolled onto my side.  I immediately felt my body start to hum and vibrate.  Shadows started to dance across the room, silhouetted in the light from the open doorway.  I tried to tell my girlfriend what was happening, but could barely manage a slurred mumble through the paralysis.  The shadows coalesced into a huge demon with horns that curled up to almost touch the ceiling.  His body looked hulking and deformed as he advanced toward me through the darkness.  When he was almost upon me, I picked up the telephone and yelled into the receiver, "I'm in sleep paralysis.  Make me lucid.  Make me lucid!  I want to be lucid!."

Suddenly, I was standing in my lit bathroom, disoriented.  Everything looked so clear and stable, I was surprised it was a dream.  I leaned over the counter towards the mirror to inspect my reflection.  Everything looked just as it should.  My head was a little too large for my body, as if I was looking in a fun house mirror.  I clasped my hands together in front of me, and flexed to push my shoulder blades out of my back.  I felt them pop through the skin, freed from their confinement.  I wiggled my shoulder blades, and watched in the mirror as they grew out horizontally into short white points.  As they continued to grow, I shook them to unfurl the opalescent white feathers.  I could feel the strength in my huge new wings as I gave them a little flap.  It felt so natural.  They draped all the way to the ground, like an angel.  The room was too small for me to open them all the way.  Instead, I  turned to the side to admire the shiny pristine feathers in the mirror. 

As I turned this way and that, I realized I could not see the doorway in the mirror.  No matter how I changed my viewpoint, It remained hidden.  I started to get a bit nervous, not knowing if someone was going to sneak up on me.  As soon as I had this thought, I saw a heavyset man enter the room behind me.  He stood next to me at the counter, and I looked at him reflected in the mirror.  It felt a lot like being in a public bathroom, and watching someone walk up next to you to wash their hands.  I said a few words to him, but something about his presence made me uncomfortable.  I locked eyes with him, and commanded him, "Leave my bathroom right now, and instead, send in your hot sister."  He grumbled in annoyance, but left.  A few seconds later, a gorgeous blond woman entered.  She had a real nasty attitude, which I found really attractive. 

I followed her out the room, and down the hallway.  She was stripping off her clothes slowly, one piece at a time, as I walked behind her.  When she slipped off her skirt, I reached out with my soft feathered wing and slapped her on her naked rear teasingly.  We came into a room with a pool table.  All of the billiard balls were on the floor.  The woman tried to show me how to play some game where you had to pop the balls back onto the table, and into the pockets.  It was very complicated, and I wasn't interested.  She made some  vague promises of sexual rewards if I beat her in the game.  I felt like this was a trap, and I knew she had already called the cops.  I wanted to try out my new wings.

I looked out the window, and focused on creating a landscape to fly over.  I tried to imagine a desert canyon like T.S. has photos of in her D.J.  Instead, I managed to create a really bad, plastic looking 3D model of a mountain.  It looked very fake, like a 3D landscape from the 1980s.  As I struggled to make it more real, it started to move.  The window I was looking through was now a camera, and the landscape was a terrible music video for Ronnie James Dio.  I changed to channel to a TV crime drama set in a mansion.  A Chinese man was trying to molest his young step daughter.  Unknown to him, his wife accidentally witnessed the exchange, and turned him in to the police.  I watched all this while hanging from the ceiling of the mansion.  As the characters walked through the mansion, I had to swing around on the large tapestries that were hung from the high ceiling. 

Next thing I remember, is being in an open air marketplace.  I started to worry about being lucid for so long.  I wanted to write down some of the conversations I had with the DCs, because I felt they had special meaning.   I tried to wake myself up, but could not.  The dream world was too stable.  I was amazed at being able to read the signs, menus, and tags on all the booths.  The words were very stable and unchanging.  Several times, I looked down at my hands and body, amazed that everything was so perfect, even though I knew it was still a dream. 

Looking at my hands reminded me of the DV task of the month.  I was at the bottom of an outdoor flight of stairs, in a busy open air marketplace.  I focused on my hands, and imagined what it would feel like to shoot fireworks from them.  I imagined something like T.S. described, with fountains jetting out of my fingertips.  Instead, I watched as my palms tore open painfully.  I saw the tip of something shiny in the open wound, and realized it was a rocket.  I flung my hand upwards to help dislodge the rocket.  Blood splashed all over me from the grizzly gash in my palm, but I managed to fling the rocket free.  It flipped up end over end into the air before I saw the back end of it ignite.  It hesitated for a second, then shot up a few feet and burst into a cloud of brightly colored confetti.  Not quite what I had in mind.  I tried the other hand, which felt even more painful.  It shot further than the first, and looked more like fireworks when it exploded high in the air.  Unfortunately, as the sparks fell downward, they also turned into confetti.  I knew I must look like an idiot to the people standing around watching.  I felt like a bad street magician. 

Now I was frustrated.  I decided I had to make it dark, because I could not imagine what fireworks would look like in a daytime sky.  The light slowly began to fade to dusk as I braced myself for another attempt.  This time, I focused my attention to the tips of my fingers.  I pointed my hands away from myself, and locked my vision on a place high in the sky.  There was no pain this time, as a series of paper rockets blasted out of my fingertips rapid fire.  I watched them as they disappeared into the distance.  The sky had now settled to a dark indigo color.  After a few seconds, the sky lit up to an impressive display of color.  It looked like the end of a fireworks show, when they shoot off a ton of fireworks at once.  The crowd cheered, and I was surprised by how amazing it looked.  As the sparks settled, I noticed that they, too were turning into confetti.  Not again!!  I reached out to them with my consciousness, and all the millions of bits of confetti burst into fireworks of their own.  The sky lit up with their brilliance, and I cheered along with the crowd.

A small man who looked like a Tarsier Monkey wearing white Buddhist robes approached me:

He excitedly asked me if I could read in this dream, too.  I said that I could, and that I thought it was strange.  He said it has always been his dream to visit the akashic records to research.  He said he has been waiting for a dream where he could read before attempting.  I shook his hand, and decided I better wake myself up to write this all down.

I woke up to my father yelling at me.  He was angry that I had slept in.  Apparently, we were supposed to pick up the blond pool-playing woman at the airport.  We were really late.  He made me look up her flight on Spirit Airways on the internet.  Reading through the page, I was again amazed that I could read all the text.  I knew it was a dream, but wanted to see where this was all going.  I piled in my dad's car, and we sped off to the airport.  He started driving like a total maniac.  He was driving on the sides of the road, into oncoming traffic, and even on the sides of buildings.  I was not afraid, because I was still hyper lucid.  When we finally arrived at the airport, we had missed the flight.  My dad was furious.  I put my hand on his arm, and said, "Dad, don't worry.  This has all been a dream."  To prove it, I made him look at my right hand.  I had 8 fingers all crammed onto my normal sized hand.  He laughed as I waved my monstrous hand around, relieved that he did not forget our friend at the airport.  I then told him to look at his own hand, because he was now lucid also.  He had only two gigantic fingers, like a lobster claw.  

We exited the car into a huge parking garage with ceilings so tall they disappeared into the darkness above.  I wanted to go flying again, so I closed my eyes and imagined the 3D landscape I had created earlier.  For a brief few seconds, I was flying over it.  I could still feel myself standing in the parking garage, hearing the echoes of car doors slamming and horns beeping as their owners locked them remotely.  I tried harder, feeling myself in both places at once.  I felt something shift, and suddenly I was back in the outdoor marketplace.  

I was at a stand with a man who was selling cacti.  He explained that they were lucid cactus.  If you distilled their nectar into a tea, you could become lucid whenever you wanted.  My Tarsier Monkey friend approached us, still very excited.  He said that he was finally able to complete his goal of reading 10,000 pages.  I told him I was able to complete my goal also, of shooting fireworks out of my hand.  We both thanked the cactus vendor for making us lucid.  

I decided I really needed to wake up and record this before I forgot everything.  I leaned forward, and smashed my face into the cactus.  I felt the needles painfully puncture my cheeks and eyes.  The eyes hurt especially bad, and I woke up.

----------


## NostalgicHoney

I haven't read all the dreams you've written here yet but your dream writing and memory are really impressionable and encouraging. I think a hefty amount of credit has to go to your thinking process. I like the sense of humor that comes through some of your dreams. You've been able to do so much lucid dreaming- It must've taken a lot of work and you're an artist to boot!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks for the encouragement! I've been real busy lately, so It is much needed.  I've especially been letting my art slip.  I need a real slap on the ass for that.  I had big plans for all the great summer shows, but other (lame) obligations took over to dominate my summer.

I don't know if you can consider sleeping work. If you could, I would be the hardest worker on the planet  :wink2:   I just really like sleeping and dreaming  I've been lucid dreaming for around.. maybe 10 or 12 years?  :Eek:   I guess it adds up real quick.

----------


## NostalgicHoney

Everyone needs a little bit of petting from time to time! It sounds like you've been having it hard, so I hope it'll get better for you soon.
Haha, I guess most people are pretty hard workers then. However,  I think your options towards retirement, sir, are expanding! =P

----------


## apachama

That was a well written and great dream. The monk is kind of weird.

----------


## Robot_Butler

The boy tried to put his body back together.  The Elders took him apart in the ceremony, saying it would help stop the plague from spreading.  Now he didn't know how to put it back together.  The cuts looked clean when they removed his arms and legs.  The thick black blood looked like it would work as glue to put him back together.  If only the Elders would wake up.  They would know what to do.  But they had lain silent for days now, along with all the other adults.

The pounding of hooves shook the earth, and the boy hid, as he was taught to do.  Strange men tore through the camp with torches and guns.  They pulled the children out of hiding, separating them into two groups.  They must have misinterpreted he boy's ceremonial dress and long braids as they threw him roughly in with the girl's group.  They bound his hands and feet, and tethered him to a line with all the girls.  They dragged him harshly from the blazing camp, yelling commands.  He heard the guns, and turned to see the line of boys drop limply to the ground.  The rope pulled him forward as he watched the strange men throw the small bodies into the fire to burn with the rest.

The woman had kind eyes, but looked defeated.  She approached the boy last in line.  She dipped her thumb into the small bowl of water, and roughly smeared the caked blood from his forehead.  She made the shape of a cross, mumbling, "To cleanse you of your past, and be reborn anew..."  She seemed shaken that he understood her, when he met her gaze, and replied in English, "Amen."

The men hauled the group of girls off to be washed.  There was a commotion when they stripped the boy of his clothes for his turn, and realized their mistake.  A large man seized him, and roughly dragged him towards the outskirts of the camp.  The woman with kind eyes met them halfway.  After much argument, the large man stormed off, and the boy was left alone with the woman.  She bent down to look him over.  "You are full of surprises.  Here you are, a boy pretending to be a girl.  Here I stand, a woman filling the duties normally reserved for men.  It is a new world, indeed."  Seeing clearly for the first time, the boy replied, "Like you, I have seen the future. This time, we can change it."

----------


## apachama

Wow. That dream is amazing. What a couple.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, apachama.  It was a weird one, because I saw the whole dream as a vision after dreaming I had a seizure in another dream.  Like a dream within a dream.

----------


## apachama

> Thanks, apachama.  It was a weird one, because I saw the whole dream as a vision after dreaming I had a seizure in another dream.  Like a dream within a dream.



Wow. I'd love to see the whole context. Its like you dreamed you had a vision. Symbolically odd.

----------


## NostalgicHoney

It's amazing how close your last written dream was to part of a story, RB!

----------


## Robot_Butler

_I had this lucid last night that has been giving me the blues all day.  Nostalgic about my childhood and all _ 

I'm excited to be remodeling a house in my old neighborhood.  My father is driving me around the neighborhood to survey the houses.  All the new construction in the area reminds me of when we first moved to town, when I was only six.  I remember back to my first year in the new house.  A six year old, exploring a new environment with that sense of wonder that only children can experience.  Running through the half built houses collecting pieces of construction waste like treasures.

I am snapped out of my nostalgia by a kid running right in front of the car.  I scream at my father who is obviously not paying attention.  Our car buzzes by the child at full speed, missing him by less than an inch.  I yell at my father, but he doesn't seem to have even noticed the child. 

Arriving at the site of my new project, I realize it is the exact same house I lived in as a kid.  The new family is already moving in, and I excitedly jump out to help them.  I survey the house as well as I can, with people coming and going.  I help move some furniture, and become friendly with the new family.  I pay special attention to the two young boys who are moving in.  I try to remember myself and my brother at their age, and what it was like to move into a new house.  I end up babysitting these two boys while everyone else moves furniture. 

We play with some bright green clay that makes a mess all over my hands.  They show me to their new bathroom upstairs so I can wash my hands.  It has been remodeled since I lived there.  I try to wash my hands in the colorful red and blue plastic sink.  Water pours out of the ceiling, and mists up from the sink basin.  I realize this is a new children's shower that sprays the whole room to make it easy and fun for kids to shower.  Embarrassed, I find the real sink just outside the bathroom.  I scrub my hands and pump some soap out of the dispenser, but it just makes a bigger mess.  The kids laugh at me.  I realize the dispenser is an accessory for the clay we were playing with.  It is filled with more green clay, and I've smeared it everywhere.  I find the real bar of soap, and easily clean the mess up.  I laugh with the kids, telling them, "This is the real reason kids love me.  I do silly stuff like this.  My life is like a full time clown act."

I return to the adults downstairs, and find them all busy except for one man.  I know him as the owner of the house.  He is sitting, cross legged in meditation on the couch.  He is surrounded by balloons and streamers, like a birthday party.  The breeze from the open door blows the decorations around lazily.  As I approach him, I notice his skin is a deep purple color, and he is covered in glowing tattoos.  From this side of the couch, I can clearly see he is not sitting, but levitating a few inches off the cushions.  While remaining standing, I lift my legs off the ground, and fold them beneath me so I am floating also.  He opens his eyes, and I ask him, "Are you working on your lotus position?  I learned the same way you did.  Watch the rhythm of the streamers swaying in the breeze.  Match your breathing to the rhythm."  I begin floating calmly around the high ceiling room, still holding the lotus position.  I aim myself towards the balloons, and bounce off each one in series.  I have a hard time keeping myself upright, and by the end of the exercise, I am tilted sideways at a difficult angle.

I feel guilty for having so much fun while others are working, so I land to go to check my list of things to do.  Did I finish everything?  My list is written in crayon on a ratted orange piece of kid's construction paper.  I can't read a word, but I assume I've finished it all.

My best friend walks into the room right as I land, and I try to explain to her how easy it is to levitate.  She doesn't believe me.  I am so happy to see her.  This whole experience has made me so sad and nostalgic.  I curl up on the ground, holding her in my arms.  Everyone else trails into the room, exhausted from the day's work.  We watch a movie about a man and his pet grizzly bear called, "Smokey Bear and the Bandit."  It is a terrible family movie, but I don't say anything because the  children are present.  My girlfriend comes to join us, and I suddenly feel guilty for cuddling with this other woman.  I get up to explain, and hear a timer beep loudly. 

It is the perfect reason to excuse myself, so I turn to the tattooed man and say, "I'll take care of it."  He replies, "Those are my sweet potatoes.  Could you just press Shift-1 on the microwave for me?"  In the kitchen, I open the microwave to see a sticky mess of purple yams, with one giant one in the center that is richly decorated with jewelery.  I try to find the 'Shift-1' button, but can't read the words on the microwave.  The buttons look like holograms.  I can barely see a shimmer if I angle my head to a certain position.  

Frustrated, I return to the movie room, and say, "Ok, I feel like an idiot, but I can't figure out the microwave.  The numbers keep shifting like holograms, or like... a dream...?"  I continue out loud, to the whole room full of people, "Oh fucking hell.  This is all a dream, isn't it?  That's why I couldn't read my list.  That explains the levitating."  I look at the TV, and say out loud, again, "So this stupid freaking movie is all my fault?  Smokey Bear and the Bandit?  That's the worst joke I've ever heard."

I kneel down to my seven year old brother (he's seven in real life), and explain to him what it means to be lucid.  He loves the concept, so I walk him over to the wall behind the stairs.  I tell him to draw a door on the wall with his crayon.  He outlines one, including squiggly hinges, and a crooked door knob.  I tell him to imagine anyplace he wants to go.  Anything he can imagine.  I reach out to grasp the doorknob, but it is too slippery.  He giggles and tries also.  His finger punches right through the drywall, and he swivels the whole section of dusty drywall forward on it's crayon hinges.

Inside, is a small cubbyhole filled with lost toys.  Transformers, action figures, old McDonalds Happy Meal toys.  I pull them out and start playing with them, but my brother can't see them.  I say to him, "Maybe you can't see them, because this is my dream.  You can only see things that you dream about." 

I get an idea, and walk him into the bathroom.  We look at ourselves in the mirror, and I show him how strange things can happen in dream mirrors.  I tell him, "We need a code word that we can remember when we wake up.  Something to prove that we had this dream together."  I try to think of one, and he yells out, "Abra Kablabara."  I repeat it, trying to remember it.  He seems distracted and bored.  He runs outside, and I follow.

Outside in the driveway, everyone is climbing in a giant gold Cadillac Escalade.  I try to remind my brother to remember the phrase for when he wakes up.  I'm frustrated that he won't pay attention to me.  He is playing with his dog, and suddenly turns into a dog himself.  The two dogs sniff each other.  I'm so frustrated with my dream world, I rip a hubcap off the Cadillac and start smashing it against the side of the car.  I yell at people inside to get out of the car.  I want them to stay here.  I don't want them to leave. 

I get a hold of myself, ashamed that I let the dream take over like this.  I am very emotional, and I know I can't stay lucid much longer.  I need to wake up and write it all down before I lose myself.  I stand still, and press my eyes closed hard.  I open them, and there is a black Honda Civic parked on the grass.  Confused, I try again.  This time, I really force them back open, and find myself lying in bed.

I don't recognize the dark room for a minute.  It is almost pitch black, but something is strange.  I am smashed against the edge of the bed, about to fall off.  There is a tall post standing next to the bed that may be part of the bed frame.  Disoriented, I try to remember the dream.  I remember that I was in this house helping out.  I must have spent the night while babysitting and helping move in.  I know there are three or four people in bed with me, including my girlfriend's younger brother and my best friend.  I'm worried about sleeping in such akward arrangements, apparently naked.  I'm more worried about how I will write down this long dream.  I know I don't have my dream journal here.  I hold the dream in my mind, to lock it in my memory.  I then prepare myself to go stumble through this strange house.  I don't want to wake up the other people in bed. I am horrified about having to walk through this unknown house in the black night, trying to find a pen and paper. 

I try to swing my leg out of bed, but it does not respond.  It feels like I'm paralyzed.  Or maybe it feels like sleep paralysis?  I have this thought, and wake up into my real bed.

----------


## Robot_Butler

_I guess I was more angry that I thought about that "Smokey Bear and the Bandit" movie from the other night..._

I had to have the plans delivered to the client by 5:00.  The courier for the blueprinter was on his way, but I couldn't get the staples out.  Using pliers, I was trying to rip them out one by one.  The courier arrived.  It can't be time already!  I looked at the clock, but it didn't make sense to me.   I asked the courier, and he replied "4:38".  I was out of time!

I tried to sign for the delivery, but I couldn't find our office's name on the list.  I was having a hard time reading.  Frustrated, I awkwardly scribbled my name in on the bottom line.  I decided I would make the blueprints myself, on the way to the job site.  I grabbed he blue line machine, and started running down the street.  I fed the first sheet in as I crossed a busy intersection.  I seemed to be on roller skates.  The print came out blank, and I remembered I disposed of all the ammonia last month.  Wait, I thought I trashed my blue line machine also...

I skated back to my office, and found the courier still there.  He was loitering around, hitting on our intern.  Before I had a chance to send him off, his friends showed up.  First, a Hispanic woman with a basket of strawberries.  Then, the German woman who works there phones followed.  She had bags full of food.  Dozens of people from the blueprinter's shop started pouring in, each carrying plates and bags of food.  It looked like they were going to have a picnic.  They filled the conference room and started discussing leaving to form their own company.  It was a mutiny!

I walked into the conference room and switched the lights off.  I stood beside the long table, and pulled a small black vial out of my pocket.  I threw it into the air, with the intention of having it float above the table and then explode into some sort of  black hole or dark energy.  I couldn't concentrate with everybody jibber-jabbing.  The vial started bouncing around the room at crazy speeds. I couldn't stop it. 

Two of the guys wouldn't stop talking, and I got more and more angry.  One of them suddenly leaped at me violently.  He pulled a hammer out of his pocket to attack me.  I jumped up on the table, and reached into his mouth to grab his tongue.  I stretched his tongue out of his mouth with one hand, and then slammed my other fist into his jaw.  His teeth slammed together, lopping his tongue off in a spray of blood.  I caught his hammer as he swung it towards me.  I ripped it out of his hand and threw it across the room at his friend.  The hammer flipped through the air end-over-end, and buried itself claw first in his buddy's left eye socket. 

The whole crowd came at me with pliers, hammers, and other tools.  I jumped under the table to hide.  I crawled towards the other end of the table to confront their leader, a muscular woman who looked like a body builder.  I was being pummeled and stabbed with fists and sharp tools.  I felt my hair start to grow into a thick protective coat of fur.  My skin toughened, and I exploded in size.  The conference table flew off my back, splintering as I reared up to my full height as an eight foot tall rampaging grizzly bear!

I swatted away my attackers as I made my way towards the door.  The room was too small for me to maneuver in.  I knew I would never fit through the doorway.  I shifted myself sideways against reality, and watched as my attacker's fists and weapons passed right through my ephemeral  bear-body.  I charged through the walls on all fours, and out to the parking lot.  The mob followed, still throwing books, chairs, and office equipment at me.  I leaped into the air, and then watched in third person as I sprouted beautiful white feathered wings, and took off into the air.

Now part of the mob, I stood in the parking lot watching the winged bear awkwardly flap and flop around the sky in retreat.  A skinny man with glasses approached me.  "The experiments worked!"  He said, excitedly.  "The genetic modifications must be taking effect.  That must mean your gills are on their way."

I felt a strange pain in my neck, and reached up to feel a long gash running from my ear down to my shoulder.  It was tender, but not bleeding.  I took a deep breath, and felt myself draw air through the flap of skin.  I took another breath, and this time, felt myself draw air into my lungs from under my arm.  I reached under my left arm pit to finger another long tear in my skin.  Each breath felt like it was ripping my skin open more and more.  I joked with my nerdy companion, "What a terrible place for a gill.  Is everything going to smell like armpit?  This is like having your nose in your ass."

My companion didn't answer.  Instead he took off running, yelling, "Hurry! To the creek!"  I had a brief flash of seeing myself swimming underwater, breathing easily through my new gills, then I woke up.

----------


## Sylph

> Wow. That dream is amazing. What a couple.



*totally agrees*

But, man, you _really_ were pissed on this last one!  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was researching flashing details for a storefront window set in masonry.  It was frustrating, because all I could in my reference books were old black and white photos of underground brickwork.  I recognized some of the pictures as being from the 1906 San Francisco earthquake.  The brick work was built right into the ceiling of an underground cavern.  I couldn't understand why I had never seen these photos before. I asked Aquanina for help, but she was mystified also.  We had a long conversation, and ended up talking about the pros and cons of different 3D modeling programs. 

We ended up at my coworker's desk, helping him retrofit some inappropriately large classical columns onto the brick building I was working on.  As he zoomed into one of the details on the screen, I realized something was wrong.  The zoom looked really smooth, and popped out like a 3D movie.  I wondered if this was a dream.  As soon as the thought crossed my mind,  I lifted into the air, and flew away.  It all happened so fast, I barely had time to think.  One second I was immersed in work, the next I was flying out the door.  I yelled back to Nina, "Sorry, I have to go.  This is just too weird for me."

I could see darkness outside the front door of my office. Night time already?  I flew out into the darkness, and realized it was an empty void.  I tried to think of something to fill the void.  I pictured the image I had just seen on my coworker's computer screen.  The brick building with oversized columns.  I knew it was a new memorial monument on the Mall in Washington DC.  I got a flash of the building in front of me.  It was coming at me too fast, and I flew right through it like a mirage.

I knew the dream was slipping, so I looked down at my hands, extended in front of me like superman.  They did not look like my hands at all.  The skin was aged and leathery from sun exposure.  I felt  very detached from them, like I could barely move them.  They felt heavy and numb, like when you sleep on your arm and wake up with it numb.  I struggled to make my left hand reach over and grab my right forearm.  As soon as I felt the touch, the dream stabilized and I was back in my office. 

Things still felt very shaky, and I could sense my real body back in bed. I walked around the office picking things up and touching everything in sight to try to ground myself.  I knew the dream was not stable enough to try flying or traveling, so I decided to stay put and explore my current environment. 

I tried to find Nina again, but she had transformed into her sister.  I recognized that threatening, creepy look in her eyes.  I knew she was an impostor who wanted to somehow trap me in the dream.  I had a half empty bottle of rootbeer in my hand that I had found in the office.  I was holding onto it to keep the dream stable.  Nina's sister was talking non-stop, trying to distract me and make me lose my lucidity.  I knew my expectations were the only thing making the situation feel scary.  I tried to think of something funny that would change the feel of the dream.  I reached over, and dumped the rootbeer down the front of her pants, laughing.  It just made her more aggressive and monstrous.  I tried to think of pleasant thoughts to keep this from turning into a nightmare, knowing that it was too late.  She went from threatening to aggressive, and started to grab me with her creepy witch hands.

I still had the bottle in my hand.  I slammed it down on the edge of the table to break it in half and use it as a weapon.  Instead of breaking, it bounced like it was made of rubber.  I tried again, throwing all my weight into it.  When the bottle hit the table, I felt a pain in my jaw, like someone punched me.  I experimented again, hitting the bottle on the table.  Again, I felt the impact in my jaw.  The witch laughed  at me, explaining that any harm I did to my dream world was only harming myself.  I wondered for a second if I was sleeping strangely back in my bed, somehow putting weird pressure on my face and jaw.  As soon as I thought of my body back in bed, I became aware of it and woke up.

----------


## NostalgicHoney

Man, RB, you tried really hard in that dream! +100 points for all that effort. It sounds like no matter how much logic you stuck into the dream it kept coming back at you. >.<

----------


## Robot_Butler

Logic like pouring rootbeer down someone's pants  ::roll:: .  It was a frustrating one.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My best friend had betrayed me.  To get back at him, I broke into his house to pull some pranks Amelie style.  Walking around his house, seeing all his personal belongings, I started to have second thoughts.  I decided I should be the better person, and not seek revenge.  The next day, the news came to me that he had foreclosed on his mortgage.   The bank was auctioning off his house and all his belongings. 

I attended the auction, and bought his favorite antique desk for a fraction of it's value.  I hauled it back to my garage, and started sanding off the finish with a power sander.  The look on his face was priceless when he saw me destroying his most prized possession.  Little did he know, I was actually going to refinish it and give it back to him.

Sanding the beast took some time.  It seemed like the more I sanded, the bigger the desk became.  More sides kept appearing.  More nooks and crannies that I had missed.  At one point,  I realized I was sanding the rubberized handle of a stapler that was in the desk drawer.  I followed one of the long table legs, and realized it turned into an ornate railing for a huge staircase.  This was going to  take longer than I thought! 

I started clearing away an area around the stairs so I would not get sawdust on all my stuff.  At the top of the stairs, I found a small box with a huge centipede in it.  It was terrible looking.  It was at least a foot long, and had a grotesque head shaped like a lobster claw.  It was stuck in the box, and was slowly wiggling it's poisonous claw-head around trying to free itself.  Not wanting to touch it with my bare hands, I ran into the bedroom to find something I could use to scoop it up.  I found a decorated paper bag in a pile of Christmas wrapping paper.  When I opened it, I realized there were more centipedes inside.  They looked like flattened scorpions, with long centipede necks that ended in sharp claw heads.  They were spilling all over the floor, as I scrambled to scoop them up without getting bitten.  They kept multiplying, and soon there were baby centipede-scorpions everywhere. 

"Screw this!"  I yelled out loud, frustrated.  I vaulted over the guard rail, and slid down the banister on my feet.  Halfway down, I leaped into the air and spread my arms out to either side.  My arms sprouted feathers and flattened into eagle wings.  I tucked my legs beneath me, folding my knees into my chest, and extending my toes into long bird talons.  I glided down towards an open door, and out into the sunlight. 

I beat my wings, and lifted into the air to turn over in an exhilarating high loop.  Coming down from the loop, I thought for a second to remember what I wanted to do.  I remembered the Dream Views task of the month to taste something intangible.  I ended my  loop a few feet off the ground, hovering near a stone lamp post at the foot of a driveway.  I reached out toward the red stone with my human hand, and tried to draw the color off of it.  A cloud of dark red dust lifted off the surface, and covered my fingers like dust from a terracotta conte crayon.  I brought my fingers to my lips and licked them.  They tasted gritty and earthy, like clay.  "This is what red must tase like," I thought to myself. 

Not satisfied with this result, I looked up to the beautiful blue sky above me.  I was amazed  at how clear my environment was, and how far I could see in all directions.  I floated upward, towards the beautiful clear sky.  I had to get above the shadows of the surrounding buildings.  As I floated upward, I saw the sun crest the roof of the nearest house.  As it appeared, I opened my mouth wide to suck in it's brilliant light.  I immediately had the sensation of my mouth filling with something.  I could feel pressure on my tongue, like opening your mouth while under water.  It tasted leafy, like cooked spinach.  I thought to myself, "I must be tasting my own chlorophyll, like a plant."

The light from the sun was blinding me no matter how much I squinted.  I instinctively closed my eyes for a second to block out it's bright light.  As soon as my eyes shut, I found myself back in bed.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I am working pest control with my stepfather's company.  We are releasing a raccoon from a trap, when I notice that it's leg is broken.  I tell my stepfather's father (step-grandfather?) that we have to take it home and nurse it back to health.  He disagrees, saying he will release it into the wild ten miles from here, and it will heal naturally.  The poor animal's bone is clearly jutting out from it's front leg in a bloody mess.  My step-grandfather is lying to me, and I know he's going to kill the animal as soon as he has it out of my sight. 

When I get the animal safely into the cabin, I realize it is actually a baby sun bear, not a raccoon.  I resolutely decide to care for this rare and loveable baby no matter what.  When I get it out of the cage, I realize I am mistaken again, it is actually a baby gorilla.  It has a massive chest, and long spindly arms and legs.  It must be some sort of fragile tiny monkey baby. It's long arms almost look like tentacles.  I carry the tiny thing out of the house in the palm of my hand.

An incredibly beautiful topless black woman is sunbathing at the pool.  She takes a look at my new pet, and tells me I need to create a home for it.  My little brother gives me one of his empty toy boxes to use as a cage and home.  Remembering that raccoons carry a deadly brain parasite, I run back inside to wash my hands.  The bar of soap is impossible to see because it blends in perfectly with the wall tile.  Instead, I use a small travel bottle of shampoo.

When I return, I find my baby looks more alien than ever.  It is a beautiful glowing creature made of tentacles.  Unlike a sea creature, it looks very touchable and soft.  I cradle it in the palm of my hand, and loosely close my fingers around it.  It begins to spin, tickling my fingers with it's soft feathery limbs.  It spins so fast, it begins to hum, and fills me with an incredible sense of love and inspiration.

I take it inside to show my family.  My brother's ex-girlfriend peeks into my hand, and says, "Oh, you have an Ouroboros."  I reply, "I never knew you were so good at dream interpretation.  You must be some kind of genius."

The Ouroboros is the famous symbol of a snake devouring it's own tail.  The serpent, a symbol representing fear, feeds off itself.  The fear that the creature inspires in others also sustains it.  The creature in my hand is a monster that feeds off of the fear it inspires in others.  The reason I feel only love for it, is because it has consumed all my fear, leaving nothing left to make me feel any emotion.  It is an infinite loop.  

I take the creature outside, and speak to it in my hand, "This is the perfect place to feed you all the fear you could ever want.  Let's give you enough to break the cycle, and let you grow to your full potential."

I try to summon up all the fear I have ever experienced.  I don't imagine anything specific, only the memory of the raw emotion.  Immediately, the ground begins to shake and the dream darkens.  In the distance, I see gigantic creatures lumbering out of a mist.  Even from the distance, they tower over their surroundings, standing hundreds of feet tall.  Their heads disappear into the clouds above, like skyscrapers on a foggy day.  There are dozens of them, and they are raining down destruction on everything in their path.  They destroy whole cities in a single stroke, and I feel the earth splitting and breaking beneath them.  It feels like every disaster I have ever experienced.  The ground beneath my feet feels like it could give away at any second. The air is whipping around me, trying to knock me to my knees.

I feel the worst terror I have ever experienced, and want it to stop.  The sensations are too real, and I can't distract myself from them enough to change the scene around me.  Everywhere I turn, I see more of the monsters, coming closer every time.  I turn to my mother standing next to me, and say, "Ok, this is enough fear, now how do I stop it?"  I know as soon as I look at her.   I start swinging my head from side to side, trying to get the monsters out of my vision while focusing on a peaceful image of a calm white sand beach.  

When I finally manage to get the terrible images out of my field of vision, my eyes lock on a picturesque scene of a peaceful coastline with a lighthouse.  There is a rocky path down to the water, and a friendly visitor center filled with smiling and laughing people.  I walk towards the visitor center still clutching my pet in my hand.  It is whirling faster than ever, and I need to use the restroom very badly.  Those monsters literally scared the piss out of me!

I enter the restroom, and stand over the toilet.  I'm afraid to put down my pet.  He is twirling so fast, I fear he will shoot off in any direction if I let him go.  There must be something to fear here that he is feeding off of.  I look around, and see two girls using the stall at the end of the men's room.  One is acting as a lookout, while the other crouches over the toilet.  I think this girl must be afraid of being discovered.

Satisfied, I put my pet in my pocket, but he keeps spinning against my jeans.  I feel heat from the friction, and fear he will burn a hole right through my pants.  I lift one leg up high to stretch the denim against his body.  This slows him down, but makes it impossible for me to aim at the toilet.  Two men stand on either side of me, uncomfortably close.  One of them pees on my shoe on purpose, taunting me.  I reach over, pick him up by the face with with one hand, and carry him outside.  I throw him against the wall, and punch him hard in the neck.  He laughs, and I realize he is a meaningless distraction.  I join in his laughter, and reach into my pocket to retrieve my pet.  I leave the man standing against the wall, laughing.

I join my friend and her husband at a picnic table.  I place my pet on the table, and he opens up his feathery limbs to a brilliant white light.  We all laugh at the joyfullness of the light.  My friend laughs so hard, her breasts pop out of her top.  I playfully pretend to cover my eyes while she tries to cover up.

----------


## apachama

Wow. Thats a lovely dream, what a creature you had there.

----------


## soma1234

You are brave to wander the realm of fear in your sleep.  I would like to see a drawing of your fear monster.  

BTW, I really like your dream journal.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Wow. Thats a lovely dream, what a creature you had there.



Thanks. I really loved the little guy.  He was like a great toy, a terrible monster, and a lovable pet all in one.  

I've been slowly making my way through your dream journal over the past week.  Some of your dreams really get stuck in my head,  especially with all your commentary.  Maybe there was some influence?





> I would like to see a drawing of your fear monster.



Coincidentally, there is a drawing of it hanging above the bed in my bedroom.  Maybe someday...

----------


## apachama

Thanks buddy, I'm glad to hear that my dreams have been of interest to you. I certainly have been enjoying yours.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been a terrible dreamer lately.  I know I've forgotten at least two lucid dreams from the last week.  I just woke up with that feeling that I had a lucid, but I can't remember what happened.  

Plus, I've missed a lot of obvious dream signs and even failed reality checks.  For example, last night I was floating on a raft with three naked playboy models and my girlfriend.  I looked down at my hand to count my fingers, and noticed my hand was super tiny like a baby's, and gray in color.  I noticed it was strange, made a joke about it, and then proceeded to give one of the models a piggy back ride around the pool to find the crocodile.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Another night of strangely semi-lucid dreams.  I've had lots of these in the past week or two.  Here's a good...bad example.


My girlfriend's father accidentally bought two clear plastic waste baskets, instead of just one.  He gave me the spare.  I took a hammer to it, smashing it into tiny shards.  I had the idea that I could use these crystal-like shards to help me focus, thus making me more lucid. 

I got a plastic bag, and returned to try and gather up all the shattered pieces of plastic.  They were buried under slides of old family photos piled up on top of the floor.  I had to dig through thousands of these slides to find the mess I had made.  When I finally found the shattered crystals on the floor, I started eating them like rock candy.  They tasted like flavorless sugar crystals.  Just sickly sweet.  I needed a glass of water to wash them down.

In the kitchen, I saw my girlfriend's step mom was making a pizza.  The small pizza was cooking directly on one burner of the stove.  It was bouncing up and down from the heat, like the lid to a boiling pot of water.  As I watched, it bounced especially high, and flipped upside down, so the melted cheese was all over the burner and gas flame.  I could smell it burning.  Before I could do anything, she came in, and started scraping the pizza off the stove and onto a wet frying pan.  She didn't seem to mind that it was horribly burned, torn, and messy. 

"Go get me some plates!  She demanded."  I reached into the space in front of me, and plucked one from thin air.  It was a porcelain plate with a autumn leaf pattern around the border.  My girlfriend's step mom slopped some of the burned pizza mess onto it, and then looked at me in disgust, "I want the paper plates, unless you are planning on doing dishes tonight?"  I reached into the empty air in front of me, and produced another matching porcelain plate.  I replied, "We can throw these away when we are done with them, they don't really exist."  She didn't seem to understand, so I explained that I was stealing them from the astral realm to bring into this dream, so they didn't really exist.

She didn't believe me, and thought it was some kind of trick.  She challenged me, "Prove it by getting something that can't be faked.  I want an antique wooden dog sled."  I thought of her request, and heard the doorbell ring.  She opened the door, and saw an ornately carved antique wooden rocking horse.  It was large enough for a full size adult to ride, like a carousel horse.  Instead of a horse straddling the rails, it was a renaissance cherub.  A huge creepy baby  with short curly hair.  The wood was stained and polished, but showed cracks in the grain from age.

She was amazed, and immediately hauled the thing inside.  As she was trying to shove it under the table in the living room, the baby came to life, and started grabbing her leg.  "Ma-ma," It cooed, as it clutched at her pant leg with cracked wooden fingers.  She shook it off, distractedly annoyed, and returned to the dinner table. 

She started questioning me in depth about how I created it.  I explained that I've never seen a real dog sled, so I must have connected the idea of the sled's skis with the rails for the rocking horse.  I told her that first, you need to be able to access the astral realm.  Then, you need to know how to define what you want, so you will have a chance of finding it.  The only way to learn is through experience.  I showed her again, this time demonstrating with something that looked like computer icons.  I pulled several more items from out of nowhere.

My girlfriend's 11 year old brother was staring at me with fascination.  His mother was dismissing everything I said, like she didn't think he was mature enough to understand.  I locked eyes with him, and said, "You realize the ramifications of this, right? This is heavy, heavy, heavy, man.  If you can learn this, you can do anything."

I then popped another piece of plastic rock candy into my mouth, and looked down at my dinner plate to realize I had accidentally taken the entire pizza instead of just one slice.  The slices had somehow folded back on themselves, so they were piled up like a stack of pancakes.  I started to feel like a rude dinner guest.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was at another dinner party last night.  I was explaining the following story to my mother.  Definitely don't invite me to your dinner parties.  My conversation skills could definitely use a little polishing.

_________



He hated his job.  He hated being told what to do.  He hated following a schedule.  He hated the driving most of all.  _Stupid Fucking traffic._  He downshifted, and slowed for the line of cars.  His eyes automatically darted to his rear view mirror to be sure the car behind him was doing the same.  He often felt like he was just on autopilot in his body.  Like he relied on the programming of muscle memory and habits to run most of his life.  He felt this especially bad when he drove.
_
"Messenger 2217, please report on ETA."_  His radio chimed. 

_Stupid fucking radio._  He thought, as he ignored it..  As he pulled up to the house, he had a feeling that today was going to be one of those days.

He checked his reflection in the car window, and needlessly straightened his tie.  Sometimes he felt like he didn't even recognize himself anymore.  Could he even remember when his hair started to turn gray?  Could he even remember what he ate for breakfast this morning?  He made his way across the lawn, briefcase in hand. _ Stupid fucking briefcase._

He rang the bell, and was greeted by a young woman with a phone pressed between her shoulder and her ear. 

"Is your father home?"  He asked, knowing that he wasn't
"No, he's not." She answered.
"That's fine," He said. "I have a message for him, but he doesn't have to be here to receive it.  In fact, It's probably better that he isn't home." 

He swung his briefcase up to hit her hard in the face.  The force knocked the phone from her hand, and sent her sprawling.  A voice continued to squawk through the phone.  _That would be the sister._  He thought to himself.  _Perfect. She's next._ 

He grabbed the girl roughly by the hair, and dragged her into the house.

_...Her soft hair between your fingers_ - The memory intruded on his mind - _Her smooth naked skin pressed against yours..._
_
"Messenger 2217!"_

He shook off the memories, and threw the girl into the bathroom.  She tangled in the shower curtain, and fell to the hard floor, cracking her head on the white tile.  "Your father has made enemies with the wrong people.  Bad for him.  Worse for you. You're the message."  He set his briefcase on the counter, and opened the lid to reveal rows of sharp and gruesome instruments. 

The girl tried to lift herself up from the blood smeared tile, groggy and dazed.  She pulled weakly at the tangled curtain, as blood trickled from her broken scalp and into her blonde hair.

_...Her soft blonde hair... Matted with blood.  Broken glass scattered across the asphalt..._ 

He braced himself against the counter as the long lost memories burned through his mind.
_
...He struggled to untangle her lifeless body from her seat belt, but couldn't reach her.  The steering column smashed painfully into his shattered ribs...

"...2217!"_

His vision blurred, and he stumbled against the counter, knocking his briefcase to the floor.  The tools clattered to the  floor, and he reached for the scalpel.  "I can't.."  He started.  "You need to get out of here.  You need to run, now!"  He started to cut the dazed girl free from the tangled curtain.  The scalpel easily slid through the thin plastic. 

_...The scalpel slid painfully through his flesh.  It traced a long trail across his abdomen, and he felt every inch of the cut.  Voices discussed him in the background.  "We use a paralytic, not an anesthetic.  The unbearable pain causes their minds to wipe the traumatic experience from their memory..."_

A commotion in the front room startled him back to reality.  "Help me!"  The girl screamed as her sister burst into the bathroom.  The sister grabbed the nearest weapon, a long razor sharp surgical saw, and swung it wildly at the man.  He tried to defend himself from the blows without fighting back.  The saw bit painfully into his forearms, tearing off long strips of skin and gore.

The attack stopped as suddenly as it began, and he looked up at the sister to see a paralyzed look of terror and confusion on her face.  He looked down at the bloody torn mess that used to be his arms, and felt the same confusion.  Below the skin, where there should be bone, was the glint of smooth metal.  He ripped the ragged strips of flesh from his forearms and hands, revealing the shiny silver pistons and gears beneath.  He laughed in bewilderment, and stood in front of the mirror.  He tore his clothes from his body with his metal claw like fingers.  They bit painfully into the skin of his chest, and ripped the flesh from his metal ribcage beneath.

_"...malfunction in Messenger 2217!"_ 

Came the voice in his head.  He pushed it away, returning to the flood of lost memories now returning to him.

_"...Her torn and crumpled photo, clutched weakly in his hand.  The men's voices, "We leave them with the most painful memories to make them feel like they are still human.  Their humanity makes them more complacent and easy to control..."_

_"Reprogramming team dispatched for Messenger 2217!"_ 

He tore his left ear from his head to make the transmissions stop, and threw it into the sink.  The girls huddled together on the bathroom floor, now more terrified than ever.  He grabbed the small battery powered drill from his briefcase, and stood close to the mirror.  He pressed it to the side of his head, and pulled the trigger in a spray of sparks and gore.  He looked down at his hands and arms.  The skin was already regenerating, covering the steel in a mockery of humanity. 

Sirens wailed from just outside the house.  He turned to the sister, "You called the police?  Good.  I'm going to take their guns.  I'm going to need all of them."

----------


## Sylph

::o:  Wow! :bravo:

----------


## apachama

Thats an amazing, creepy story. Thanks for that. Was it a dream?

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Wow! :bravo:



Thanks, I'll have to tell my subconscious you liked it.  I thought it was cool, too.





> Thats an amazing, creepy story. Thanks for that. Was it a dream?



It was sort of a dream within a dream.  I was telling my mother about the story, as if I had just read it (or maybe just dreamed it?).  Of course, by the time I got two sentences into it, the dream switched so I was experiencing it first hand.  Interestingly, I was still narrating and giving interpretations on the action as it was happening.  Like when you read a short story for a literature class, and discuss it in a group.

----------


## Sylph

Yeah. And the writing was even cooler.  :wink2: 
I'm not into "blood and gore" stuff, if you will, but you really made it interesting.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I took GM again last night for the first time in several months.  That shit is a miracle drug for sure.  I can't remember the last time I had such a vivid dream, let alone such strong lucidity.  The strange thing was, I kept returning to the same, bizarre, false awakening throughout the dream.  Even though I knew the FA was not real, I felt as if it was reality, and the dream was layered on top of it.  This is the first time I've ever been unable to wake myself up from a dream.  

The first thing I remember is being in my old high school.  I was lucid, and was intentionally bringing back the feelings of awkwardness and uncomfortableness.  I wanted a clear memory of what it felt like to be young and at the mercy of the adults who ran my life for me.  I explored old, long forgotten neighborhoods, friends houses, and childhood classrooms.  

I looked out the window of the chemistry lab at a concrete courtyard with terraced fountains.  I took a running start, and leaped through the glass into the courtyard.  The glass shattered around me, interrupting conversations and turning heads.  I walked between the cafe tables, excusing myself to the stunned people whose lunches I rudely interrupted.  The fountain was made of several stacked, rectangular concrete troughs, covered in redwood planks.  I climbed to the highest terrace, and looked down on the courtyard.  The water started to overflow the rim of the lowest fountain, spilling into the pavement.  I made it flow faster, filling the courtyard below like a swimming pool.  

The water was filthy and muddy.  Straw and green scum floated on the surface.  I balanced on my high ledge, then jumped down onto the surface.  I landed on the surface, sunk several inches into the water, then floated back to the top.  It felt like my feet were made of wood, floating on the surface of the water.  Every time my weight shifted, my feet would sink or float accordingly.  I walked awkwardly to a table (also floating on the surface)  and sat down to take off my shoes.  As I slid my sock off my foot, I remarked at the vividness of the feeling.  What a mundane feeling for my mind to reproduce so accurately.  I stepped out onto the surface of the water, this time feeling the water splash against my bare feet.  It reminded me of walking along the sea shore.  When you let the waves glide up along the sand in a thin film to swirl against your bare feet.  I jumped up and down a few times, feeling myself sink into the water each time, and then bob back to the top.  It was almost like walking on a trampoline.


I opened my eyes to record the experience, and found myself staring at a strange room.  My point of view was high, like I was on the top bunk of a bunk bed.  I could see the top of a cabinet close to my face.  The top of the wood was lined with long hooked bones, like a dinosaur's teeth, or ribs.  In front of me, I saw a cheap fluorescent tube fixture suspended from wires.  I knew this must be a false awakening, so I relaxed back into another dream.  I narrated to myself, making the scene appear as I heard the words.

"I am running along a wide cobblestone road."  To each side of me is an open expanse of white desert sand.  The feeling of speed is incredible.  I know I must be running faster than humanly possible.  I can jump and feel myself propelled forward through the air.  The speed feels like a roller coaster.  I realize I am alone, and suddenly feel scared and vulnerable.  I summon something I know will feel safe.  The Luck Dragon from the Neverending Story.  It appears next to me, snaking through the air with a smile on its gigantic face.  I feel safer.  I look to my other side, and see a panther or tiger bounding along with me.  

The landscape has changed to a futuristic city.  There is now a cliff on my right side, with a drop off to the city below.  I steer myself to the right, and throw myself off the cliff.  The image flashes through my mind of my luck dragon swooping down to catch me.  It doesn't happen.  I continue to fall, plummeting to the earth below.  I look down, seeing the ground speeding towards me fast.  "This is going to hurt,"  I think to myself.  I see my shadow rushing up to meet me.  As I watch my shadow, two tendrils sprout from it's shoulders.  They twist out to each side, then balloon out into wide feathered wings.  A second later, I feel the wings sprout from my own shoulders to match.  They catch the wind, and  transfer my momentum forward as I swoop along the ground.  I flap my wings, and rise back into the sky. 

I explore the city for several minutes.  A green stone obelisk stands in the center of the city, the height of a skyscraper.  It looks to be monolithic, carved in the style of Futurism or Art Deco.  I fly up to the top of the tower, and land in a beautiful garden.  It is landscaped with a line of stone walls and small shrubs.  One of the shrubs is a young pineapple guava tree.   I remember the fruit from my childhood.  When I was three or four years old, my neighbor had a huge bush I used to steal fruit from.  This tree was tiny, barely reaching my waist.  I stood in front of it and held it's branches in my hands.  I closed my eyes and focused on pouring my energy and loving happy memories into it.  The feeling of energy flowing through my body was so real, I worried for a second that I was really giving something from myself that I could not get back.  I felt the plant grow between my fingers, and opened my eyes to watch it climb the wall and fill out to an impressive size.  Fruit sprouts on its branches, plumping up like water balloons.  One close to me drops from the branch and I catch it.  For some reason, I was suspicious.  The fruit reminds me of an egg, and I imagine all kinds of horrible things hatching from it.  I pierce its skin with my thumb, and tear it in half.  It is a little dry and woody inside, but otherwise looks normal.  I smell it, then taste it.  It tastes like I remember, but very bland.  I was disappointed.

I open my eyes again to the same False Awakeing as earlier.  It is confusing.  I am obviously lying on my side, but there is some illusion of space that makes me think I am looking at everything sideways, like the room is rotated.  I can't figure out what I am looking at exactly.  Is this a distortion of my real bedroom, seen in the dark?  Did I move the guest room during my WBTB?  Is this the memory of a room from some other  time?  I am paralyzed, but I want to explore this dream world.  I manage to free one arm.  I reach up to touch the ivory tusks that line the cabinet next to me.  They feel smooth and warm.  I can hear my father having a phone conversation from the other room.  He refers to the person on the phone as "Little Man," so I think he must be talking to my younger brother.  He is telling him to go to the doctor because I was sick recently.  He might have the same thing I had.  I close my dream eyes, and listen to the voice.

Suddenly, I am in a strange house I have never seen before.  It is decorated like a house from the '60s, with greens and yellows and dull incandescent light.  I reach for the doorknob, noticing it is one of the tiny disc knobs they used to put on the inside of closet doors.  The door opens to a hallway lit with the same faded yellow light.  I walk towards the sound of my father's voice.  From the corner of my eye I see a door open, and a monstrous shape dart into the side room.  I calm myself, telling myself it was not a monster.  This is not a nightmare.  The hallway leads to a kitchen floored in 60s green linoleum.  My father is leaning against the wall talking on an old rotary phone.  I am scared, so I tell myself the man looks exactly like my father.  Not strange or monstrous at all.  Just my father.  I lean against the counter, and wait for him to finish his phone conversation.  I have some interesting questions for him.  

I am startled to see movement from the corner of my eye.  There is a young, teenage African-American boy crouched next to me casually in the corner of the kitchen.  His presence is startling, but he is leaning against the cabinets in a very casual non threatening way.  I speak to him softly, to not disturb my father's conversation.  "Hey,  you know this is a dream, right?"  He nods and stands up.  "You want to see something cool?  You want to see me breathe fire?"  He looks bored.  

I walk into the family room, where a mirror hangs on the wall.  It is one of those old mirrors set in a bronze frame shaped like a sunburst.  Straight wire rays extend out from the mirror to catch the light.  

I inhale deeply, then breathe out like I'm blowing out candles on a birthday cake.  I suddenly feel my body back in bed choke.   I know my real mouth is closed.  I sort of breathe out weakly, spitting out through my pressed lips.  I try again, focusing on my dream.  This time, I feel my real body breathe out with a "pffffftht" rasberry/ motorboat.  I wake up to the dim light of dawn, knowing this is not false awakening.  (Of course, I check anyways)

----------


## Robot_Butler

My alarm wakes me up.  I switch it off, then lie still to try and recall my dream.  I have memories of a long, involved dream about a luncheon with President Bush, and run-ins with law enforcement.  My memories become very vivid, and I am back in the dream.

I stand on Main Street in my hometown, lucid and aware.  A police officer is walking down the street towards me.  I know I should wake myself up to keep from sleeping in, but I am curious to see what he has to say.  He approaches, and asks, "Sir, what is that?"  I look down at what I am holding, and reply, "It is a samurai sword."  He asks smugly, "Do you have a permit for that?"  I answer him, "A dream permit for my dream samurai sword?  Are you kidding?"  He looks confused, so I continue, "Do I need a dream permit to stab you in the chest with it?  Or a dream permit to cut off your dream policeman head?"

He continues to question me about a conspiracy against the president.  I explain that it was a dream I just had before this one.  It is not real.  I leave him standing there jibber-jabbing and go exploring.  I am in a train station full of all my friends.  We run around together cutting down power poles and street lamps with our comically large samurai swords.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've heard rumors about my girlfriend's family's shady dealings.  They are heavily involved with illegal genetic engineering.  I was chosen to go undercover and expose their operation.  Armed with an old cowboy revolver stuffed in the back of my pants, I accompanied my girlfriend to their yearly family reunion.  My mission was to lay low and mingle until my team arrives and gives me the signal to take them down.  Unfortunately, that plan went sour, fast.  I underestimated how boring this whole thing was going to be.

Halfway through the party, I snuck out of the banquet hall to get a break from all the stupid family reunion games.  I followed the sound of some bumpin' music to a hidden back room.  Lights flashed on the stage, as strippers danced and worked their poles.  I took a seat in the front row, and struck up a conversation with one of the girls.  She explained to how panties had gone out of style, replaced by fishnet stockings.  No one wore panties anymore, these days.

As exciting as the conversation was, I had responsibilities back in the reunion, so I excused myself to leave.  On my way out, the bouncer stopped me.  Apparently I had forgotten to pay the girl for our time together.  I took a bunch of money out of the ATM to pay, but soon realized it was all $1 bills.  I couldn't find any $20s in the stack.  I felt bad digging through my wallet like this, like it cheapened my new friendship with this girl.  Finally, I just gave her the whole stack of bills in my wallet, receipts and all. 

As I made my way back to the reunion, I heard gunshots.  I ran into the hall to see everyone huddled on the floor, hostages to a single man with a gun.  I didn't want any part of this.  I didn't care what these people were involved with, it wasn't worth my life.  The man started shooting me, but instead of bullets, his gun shot liquid, like a squirt gun.  I knew the liquid was a genetic mutagen.  It would turn me into a monster if it hit me.  I dodged his shots, while fumbling with the safety on my gun.  My gun had three modes.  One that would speed up time for the target, one that would shoot bullets, and a safety.  The revolver rotated like a dial, setting the mode.  I couldn't get it to work, and was afraid I woul hurt myself.  Finally, exasperated, I gave up.  This was all too weird.  Why the hell was I here to begin with?  I didn't even know these people.

As I stood confused, looking at the sea  of hostages, I recognized one girl as my old neighbor from childhood.  She reminded me of the genetic engineering lab in the attic, and promised to show me the terrors it held.  I followed her up a hatch to the secret lab, hoping for some answers. 

The lab looked suspiciously like a laundry room.  I could see a load of laundry tumbling in the dryer.  She opened the door to stop the machine, but the clothes didn't stop moving.  The half dry load of socks and tee shirts started undulating like something terrible was buried beneath.  I fumbled with my gun, trying to get it set to bullets mode.  The menacing pile of clothes flopped out of the dryer.  It started to slither and undulate towards me threateningly.  The clothes fell away from the monster, revealing..... a cute little blue turtle and a brown bunny rabbit.  They looked like little lovable Pokemon.  My neighbor screamed, "Kill it! Kill them quickly!"  I aimed my gun and fired at the turtle.  A white light flashed, and the turtle started running in circles in fast motion.  Comically fast, like an old Charlie Chaplin movie.  I looked at my gun, and saw it was set to "A.H.M."  which I knew stood for "A Haste Mode."

This was too much.  I looked around for anything that would help this all make sense.  My father climbed up from the attic ladder.  He would know what to do.  Relieved, I ran to him and gave him the gun. I told him how much I hated it, because I couldn't get it to work properly.  I had been scared all night that it would go off in my pants and accidentally shoot someone.  He took it from me, and it immediately went off accidentally in his hand.  I felt the concussion from the shot, and knew he had hit me.  I looked down at my body to see where I was had been shot.

I was naked.  Completely naked.  When did that happen?! My father said my front teeth looked chipped.  Maybe he shot me in the face.  I looked in a nearby mirror, but my teeth looked fine.  This was too obvious for me.  Suddenly naked?  Chipped teeth?  I immediately became lucid. 

My father kept blabbing on about how he grew up in this house, reminiscing.  I knew he was just trying to distract me back into the dream.  He explained how he used to sneak out of the house using this attic window.  I looked out the window, and saw we were high above a city, at the top of a high rise building.  The city was lit up in the night , and I could see car's headlights whizzing along the street below. "This is a perfect opportunity to fly."  I said, as I climbed out the window.  I hovered out over the lit up city, and then sped off to do a few exhilarating laps around the block.  It was a huge relief after the stressful dream.  I returned to the window, and tried to convince my dad to come flying with me.  He was scared of the height, and clung fearfully to the window.  I left him behind, and descended to the street below.

My mother and brothers were on the street, looking for a restaurant.  They wanted to bring some takeout food back to their hotel room.  I tried to convince them this was all a dream, but they wouldn't even talk about it.  I grabbed my mom's hand, telling her to get a running start, then jump and fly.  We jumped together.  My mom fell back to the ground normally, but I hovered for a brief second before landing.  I gave up on trying to convince them, and decided I wanted to run and feel the motion and speed.  I took off running, but my body was clumsy.  I remembered what the Wii Fit video game had said about using your whole foot when you run or walk.  I tried that, but it just made me feel like I was marching in place.  A jogger ran past me as I stumbled along.  Cars were driving past me on the street, their headlights approaching at crazy speeds, making me feel even slower.  I thought for a second that running in a dream would be great practice for a marathon runner.  I could really feel the rhythm of my pace, and could tell exactly what muscles I was using in my legs and feet.

----------


## apachama

That is a great dream. Its a shame that a great opportunity for a murder mystery adventure dream like that was in fact very boring for you.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, there was no real d&#233;nouement.  No punch line.  I felt like the whole dream was gearing up for something big, then just turned stagnant.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was framed.  Now, in prison, I await my sentence.  This small, off-the-map village seems so foreign to me.  I wonder what kind of cruel justice they deal out in this land.  I wait in my small makeshift cell in the village square.  I could probably escape, but that would only make me look guilty.  I know that if I am given any sort of trial, my innocence will come to light.

My jailer kicks open the door, and pushes me out of the cell.  The Marshal is here.  He will be transporting me to my real destination.  He is dressed strangely.  His chest and arms are bare except for the thick leather cords criss-crossing his intimidating muscles.  He wears a green and brown leather kilt with a high waist that flares outward above his belly.  He looks like some sort of gladiator, and I know this is not someone I would want to see angry.

The marshal grabs me roughly, and unties my hands.  He then strips me naked as the mob of villagers cheer rabidly.  I can't imagine what punishment awaits me.  Whipping?  Beating?  Maybe they have decided to just hang me right here.  The marshal hands me a thick leather kilt to match his own, and then helps me wrap it around myself.  I am relieved that I will not have to face this ordeal naked.

He hands me a double bladed knife, like a pair of crude scissors.  As soon as I take hold of the hilt, the angry villagers mob me.  They beat me savagely.  I grip the knife tightly, but refuse to fight back.  They will not provoke me into becoming the villain.  It stops as suddenly as it began.  I look up to see the marshal standing over me.  He grabs my hand, and suddenly drives my knife into his own belly.  It stops an inch away, repelled as if by a magnetic field.  I know that the knife has a mechanism that prevents it from ever coming in contact with a living person.  I could not have defended myself if I wanted to.  It was only a test to see if I would act violently when provoked.  As a reward for passing the first test, the marshal fastens a large metal buckle to the waistband of my kilt. 

We walk to the next village, where a mute Korean boy shows us around.  It is empty, and people look scared.  We soon realize there is a mysterious killer on the loose.  I solve the mystery with the help of the young boy, who can read peoples minds, and bring out their hidden strengths.  I battle the two thugs responsible in a shallow pool.  I easily disarm them, and knee one of them with such force, he shatters into a cloud of splintered glass.  The other escapes, and my marshal tracks him to the next town.

In this town, we find out the villain can shapeshift and has taken the form of a woman. She is killing people to feed, absorbing them into her liquid metal body.  I face her in a old, run down bathroom.  Chipped seafoam green tile, and a claw footed tub.  The villain is attacking a woman in the bathtub full of water.  The villain melts into a glob of silvery mercury, and pours into the water.  The woman screams as the water comes to life around her.  Her death throes send out a shock wave that freezes the water to ice, trapping both herself and the villainous liquid-metal-lady.  I thaw out the innocent woman to revive her, and then take the frozen block of liquid villain to be destroyed. 

The marshal rewards me with a leather strap to wrap around my bicep.  I realize that he is not escorting me to prison.  This journey is my trial, sentence, and rehabilitation.  As we venture across the countryside helping people, I win pieces of the Marshal's uniform.  Eventually, I will have a complete uniform, and become a Marshal myself.  Then it will be up to me to take over his responsibilities and rehabilitate accused criminals.

----------


## iarpo

I wouldn't mind seeing the sequels.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, that was such a cool dream!  :smiley:

----------


## NostalgicHoney

> It started to slither and undulate towards me threateningly.  The clothes fell away from the monster, revealing..... a cute little blue turtle and a brown bunny rabbit.



It's both so horrible and amusing when a dream does that... ::lol:: 
Your dream-self needs to invest in some top of the line lazer weapons to bring down all those rabid turtles and rabbits. But only if you're the only one that gets it...You don't want others playing target practice! ^^;

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Your dream-self needs to invest in some top of the line lazer weapons to bring down all those rabid turtles and rabbits.



 ::lol::  I don't know if I could bring myself to laser-blast anything that cute.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Vex decided to finally bring me home to meet her family.  Her home was a small cabin in an otherwise unpopulated, natural setting.  She introduced me to the family doctor, a handsome young Indian man wearing a linen Oxford shirt and a Dhoti.  He was there taking care of her sick brother.  

We found her brother in his bedroom, twisting in agony on the dirt floor.  His left arm was wrapped in bandages like a mummy, with pus and infection seeping through the cloth.  It was obvious that his arm was gangrenous and rotting away.  He had already lost his fingers and most of his hand.  I was horrified to find out that Vex's family was in the middle of a legal battle about her brother's injury.  The doctor would not treat him, fearing that if he was cured, the family would lose their case and forfeit the money from the law suit.  I sensed that the Indian doctor was the one that talked them into this evil plan.  I tried to play along, knowing that he would kill me if he thought I would jeopardize his schemes.  

Once we were safely away from the cabin at a diner, I told Vex over a pile of french fries that we had to help her brother, or he would surely die.  We made plans to bring him antibiotics and pain killers, and get him safely to a real hospital.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It feels good to ride my bicycle through my old neighborhood.  I remember the freedom I felt when I would ride as a kid.  Two attractive young ladies pass me, also on their bikes, and I wave.  I feel like I recognize them from somewhere. 

I meet up with some friends from my gym, and together, we ride down a rocky mountain path.  They look like the guys from the children's TV show The Wiggles.  My bike keeps sliding out of control, and The Wiggles make fun of me for taking a road bike on such a rugged path.

I arrive at the beach, park my bike, and walk around looking for a good spot to post up.  Campers or squatters have set up tents on the sand.  I peek in one of the tents, and see a huge, leashed brown bear stretching and baying.  I find this amusing, and smile at his owner.  The man must be a rich collector of exotic animals.  I see his wife outside, playing with a full grown seal.  I spend some time with her, playing with the seal as if it were a dog.  It moves surprisingly well out of water, and can outrun me as we play.  I can't read it's body language well.  I'm scared I will misinterpret it's aggressiveness for playfulness and get bitten.

I continue down the beach, and see the two bike riding girls from earlier.  One of them has great style, and I feel like I knew her somewhere.  Maybe from college, or my childhood.  I try to chat her up, but she seems apprehensive, and her friend is very rude.  She keeps just staring at me, sadly and expectantly, with her huge brown eyes.  I must look like a total dork with my bike helmet on and my pant leg rolled up to stay out of the chain.  I clean up in the bathroom, trying to make myself look like my normal, hip self.  The familiar girl joins me, and we casually undress to shower together. 

As we wait for the water to heat up, she stops and tells me we probably should not pursue anything romantic or sexual.  We have differing ideas of what love means.  I ask how she could even know my attitude on love.  She recounts several of my personal experiences back to me in detail.  I can't believe she knows so much about me.  When I question her, she says she knows me from an online community.  What a coincidence.  I ask DV or MM?  She says her name is Whitney, and she is a member at DV.  I tell her I'm RB, but I can tell she already knows who I am.  She replies, uncomfortably, "I know who you are."  I wonder if this is just a coincidence, or if she was somehow stalking me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Our high school reunion is in full swing, and I'm having a blast.  Everyone is chatting and reclining on blankets laid out on the grass. Music plays on the stage, like an outdoor music festival.  I see my friend, Hope a few blankets over.  She sits alone on her blanket, pensive and sad.  I leave my group of friends to go sit with her.  We don't speak, but we lie together close so our bodies are touching.  The contact feels peaceful and comforting.  I can tell she appreciates the company. 

Eventually, I worry that my girlfriend will be jealous if I don't spend some time with her.  I return to our blanket, but am suddenly confused by Hope standing on stage, calling me out of the crowd over the PA system.  I join her on the stage, where she hands me an award and leaves me with the microphone.  Instead of an acceptance speech, I stammer, jokingly, "I was not, at all, paying attention.  What the fuck is going on?"  The crowd laughs, and an older woman explains to me that I need to nominate someone of my own to present the award to.  It is a game to reconnect old acquaintances.  I nominate my girlfriend, and we go inside the house together.

In the house, my girlfriend takes one of her twin sisters to the next room to help her with something.  I am left alone with the other twin.  She is blabbing about laundry while I browse the internet on her laptop computer.  I come across one of those friend update alerts on Facebook from Hope's ex-boyfriend.  Apparently he has posted nude photos of her as some sort of revenge.  I try to download them to warn her, but I see the post has already been removed by the Facebook staff.  In it's place is a link to the photos on Myspace.  I start to download them, but remember that I am not on my own  computer. I look around for my computer, only to realize I am in my old childhood home, where all the furniture has been removed.

My girlfriend's sister is still talking about laundry.  She says something about washing her bras, and I reply, "Show me."  She takes her shirt off, and moves to my lap to press her breasts in my face.  Before we get too far, she scrambles off of me, hurrying to put her panties back on as my girlfriend walks back into the room.  I laugh, and tell my girlfriend, "Don't look so worried, this is all a dream." 

Just realizing this myself, I hop into the air and tuck my legs up to my chest, like I'm doing a cannonball in a pool.  I leisurely float around the room, rotating my curled-up body to steer.  My girlfriend floats with me, and we begin kissing and touching each other.  As we make love, a loud rumbling begins.  It grows to a deafening roar, and the house is torn apart around us.  The wind whips enormous rocks and boulders through the air, as if a tornado was tearing the earth to pieces.  The spectacle is exhilarating to watch.  I try to remain calm and take it all in.  Wind whips us through the maelstrom, our bodies still locked together.  Chunks of earth the size of cars fly past us, colliding in catastrophic sprays of rubble.  I try to look in all directions at once, worried that a boulder could hit me from behind and injure me.  I have the strange notion that the only thing keeping this all a dream is my ability to witness it.  Something unseen or surprising could be real, and therefore could kill me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

A whisper woke me, and a shadowy hand helped pull me upright.  My joints cracked as I stretched, and stiffly unwound my wrappings.  I stumbled along the cold stone floor after my companion, still groggy from sleep.  Her sleek body darted back and forth ahead of me, seeing easily in the darkness.  Bast.  I recognized the smell of her perfume, still fresh after all these years. I followed without hesitation.  I understood her haste, as the groans and shuffles echoed down the corridors all around us.  They were coming closer.  We came around a corner, and found ourselves face to face with them.  Rotten and decaying corpses, animated by their jealousy and hunger for our warmth.  They came from every angle, scratching and biting at us in the darkness.  Bast flattened herself against my back, hissing. 

Still weak and groggy, I gathered myself, then ignited the air around us into a tight ring of flames.  It burned brightly, illuminating the mutilated faces of our attackers.  I held it for only a second before it exploded outward, sending the ghouls flying away from us, and knocking them to the floor.  We hurried over their burning bodies, as they grabbed at our ankles with their bony fingers.  The survivors chased us through the hallways.  We ran for safety, following a faint light and the sound of rushing water.  Light poured from an opening ahead of us, and we jumped, crashing into the river below.

The swift current carried us down the Nile, away from our pursuers.  I turned on my back for a moment, to float and let the familiar desert sun warm my face.  Then, with a thought, I froze the water beneath myself into a small raft made of ice.  I steadied myself, then helped pull my floundering companion from the rushing water.  Annoyed, Bast shook the water from her fur and moved closer to me.  I smiled to myself, remembering her aversion to water.

We skimmed past the shore, watching the canyon fall away to reveal the sun bleached sand beyond.  Ahead, a glint of gold caught my eye.  Hulking forms moved mechanically down the shore.  Shaped to look like men, their bodies were sheathed entirely in polished gold, brought to life by clockwork engineering.  When Bast saw them, too, she bared her sharp teeth in a grin.

There were thousands of them lining the base of the temple.  I steered our raft to the shore, where it crashed into the bank, shattering from the impact.  My companion wasted no time, and leapt into the wall of stoic gold giants with glee.  They moved surprisingly fast for their size, but even their flawless engineering was no match for her. She danced between them like a whirlwind.  She whipped her sistrum topped spear around herself in a frenzy, each strike clanging against the hollow metal like a bell.  The butt of her spear crushed the thick gold like it was paper, and her sharp claws tore it to ribbons.  She cleared a path for us through sea of animated gold, while I moved steadily towards the center of the temple. 

Confident laughter drifted from above me, as I climbed the steps.  I glanced behind me, to see the golem army crowding in around Bast, below.  There were thousands of them, a seemingly unstoppable force.  This arrogant fool thought his toys stood a chance against Bastet of Bubastis?  Standing on the highest terrace, the mortal king who dared to name himself a god waited for me.  I sauntered up the stairs, slowly and patiently.  The man was about to find out what a real god was capable of.

----------


## oleander

I enjoyed every single one of your dreams.  I never laughed so hard on some of them.  I wish i didn't read them so fast.  I love the style of your writing.  Very amusing, detailed, descriptive and just out and out outlandish.  Thanks for the read.  Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, oleander.  Don't worry about reading through them too fast.  The best thing about dreams is that there will always be more, right?  

I have had a bit of a dry spell this last week.  I'm too stressed out, and need to get my priorities straight.

----------


## oleander

Well sleepless in ohio - i need you to chop chop - get right on it so when i can't sleep i can read your fascinating dreams.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My body hums with energy as I lie on my side.  I close my eyes and look away from my thoughts.  When I open them again, I see the shadows have taken shape.  In the darkness, I can barely make out the shape of a small robot standing in front of the window.  He looks like that blue and white robot from Star Wars, R2D2.  I blink my eyes, knowing it is only a hallucination.  When I open them again, there are two of the little robots stacked on top of each other.  It looks like my vision has been layered, with the second hallucination identical to, but offset from the first. 

My body vibrates again with another wave, and I close my eyes and take a deep breath.  I open my eyes again, and see the robots have been replaced by the shadow of an impossibly tall, thin humanoid creature.  He is silhouetted in moonlight filtering through the curtains.  He wears a loose, hooded robe that conceals everything but his long spidery fingers.  I try to pull back the covers to get out of bed, but find I can not move.  In my mind's eye, I can see myself getting out of bed, but my body stays stubbornly paralyzed.  The scene plays several times, as if on a loop.  Finally, I reach out my hand to ask the tall creature by my bed for help.  It slowly lifts one arm, and wraps its long spidery fingers around my outstretched hand.  Its dark skin is tough and calloused, but velvety and warm, like the pads on a cat's paw.  I expect it to lift me out of bed, but instead it just reassuringly caresses my hand.

I struggle to roll backwards out of my body.  It takes a few attempts before I awkwardly fall out of myself.  I find myself lying, face down, on top of my girlfriend.  My body is ethereal, like a ghost, so I am half merged with her sleeping body.   I can feel her breathing and heartbeat separate from my own.  Her energy feels anxious and antsy.  I try to give her my calm and loving emotions before climbing off (and out of) her.  I still feel paralyzed  and stiff as I struggle to crawl away from my bedroom.  Eventually I make it out the door, and into my front courtyard.  In the darkness, I drag myself towards the front gate.

Before I reach the gate, I am suddenly surrounded by sunlight.  I am on my back floating weightlessly through the air.  I watch the clear blue sky above filtering through the rustling canopy of trees.  I am whisked along, unable to see where I am or where I am going.  I can see every leaf clearly, and marvel at how real and stable everything seems. 

It doesn't last more than a moment before I find myself back in bed.  The tall, spindly creature still stands inches away from my bed, watching me from the darkness.  Knowing I must be still in the dream, I try to get out of bed.  My body is still paralyzed, so I relax and take a deep breath.  I can hear voices in the distance.  I give them my attention and they become clear. 

It sounds like a talk radio program discussing border politics.  The law granting citizenship to children born on U.S. soil has caused financial strain for hospitals near the border.  They can't keep up with all the births.  A new proposed law will grant citizenship to any child born within a certain distance of the border.  This will help shift some of the burden back to Mexican hospitals.

As I listen to this, I find myself floating along a freeway on-ramp.  I follow the cars onto the freeway, flying just above them.  Chain link fencing topped with barbed wire lines one side of the highway.  The other side is a sheer cliff that drops into a beautiful, rocky mountain valley.  I see the mountain in the distance, and fly towards it.  Its cliffs look like an old quarry, with scrub trees clinging to the rocky cracks.  My vision seems super sharp.  The mountain is far away, on the horizon, but I can see every detail clearly.  I can count the leaves on the trees, and see the bugs climbing through the cracks in it's rocky cliffs.  I must be flying faster than I thought, because before I know it, I have passed the mountain, and am headed towards another.

This one stands above a beautiful, still mountain lake.  Bright, afternoon sunlight reflects, white, off the deep blue water, and I fly lower to splash my fingertips as I zoom along.  I imagine all the fantastic creatures lying just below its mirrored surface.  Lake creatures, sleeping dragons, beautiful sirens, and forgotten prehistoric creatures.  I fly down into the water gradually, like a sea plane landing.  As I pass below the surface, everything goes dark.  Frightened the dream may fade, I quickly come up out of the water.

In that split second of darkness, the entire scene has changed.  The lake has become a ocean bay, and the mountain is now snow capped and icy.  Fantastic rock formations cover its slopes.  Natural white stone bridges, pinnacles, and stacked boulders.  I fly along the choppy bay, towards a giant rock formation whose peak juts from the surface of the ocean.  As I near it, I see it is the petrified remains of the San Francisco Bay Bridge.  The steel has been covered in white ash, and hardened to stone.  Only the top of the tower remains above sea level.  I see the Golden Gate bridge in the distance, also half submerged and somehow fossilized to white stone.  I now recognize the strange mountain rock formations as what is left of the San Francisco skyline.  I imagine this must be the future, after the ice caps have melted and the sea level risen.  I feel immense, uncontrollable sadness, and begin to cry.  I start to sing a song I have never heard before, 

"My heart sings a hymn
for what was lost..." 

I land on a small island in the bay.  Only the peak of it stands above the water, snow covered and icy like a glacier.  A gigantic pipe extends out of the island, buried in the rock and ice.  It is big enough for a truck to drive through, and I know it leads to a subterranean system of tunnels below.  I begin to walk into the tunnel, hesitating briefly at the edge of the light.  A pair of eyes appear from deep within the tunnel, and a huge hulking white form lumbers from out of the wall of darkness.  I find myself face to face with a giant polar bear.  Standing on all fours, it is still twice as tall as me.  Its hot breath steams in the frozen air, and I crane my neck to meet its eyes.

"Hello sir."  I manage to say.  It looks as startled as I am, but friendly and wise.  "Hello."  It responds carefully, "I was just on my way out."  I continue, "I would like to explore your den.  I promise not to take any of your food, and will be gone before you return.  Would that be alright with you?"  It thinks for a moment, then continues slowly, "I don't know.  That doesn't sound like a very good idea."  It seems to be stalling, trying to think of a good excuse. 

I hear knocking.  It gets louder, and more frantic.  Someone is pounding on the front door of my house.  A muffled voice is calling from the other side of the door.  I know it must be a hallucination, but it sounds very real.  The voice sounds like my girlfriend's mother.  I am back in bed, but still totally paralyzed.  I consider my options, then decide this is a good time to record the dream, anyways.  I open my eyes, and am surprised to see the tall, spooky, hooded creature is still standing over me.  I struggle against the paralysis to move.  I see him shift his weight to his other foot when I open my eyes.  I know he knows that I am awake.  I reach for my flashlight and dream journal.  I act casual, then suddenly point the light at the hooded figure, and flip it on, trying to catch myself (and him) off guard.  Nothing happens.  I click the switch a few times, before realizing this is a false awakening.  The pounding is still coming from the front door.  I close my eyes again, then open them and know I am really awake.  There is nothing standing in front of the window.  Just long shadows from the moonlight filtering through the curtains.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I cut out of work early to get ready for the big surprise party.  Overestimating the time it will take, I arrive hopelessly early.  My brother wants to take a nap, so we lie down in the living room to rest.  Some ass-hole wants to play an old Sega Genesis game, and won't let us sleep.  I finally give in, moving upstairs to let him have the TV.

Upstairs, I make my way to the spare bedroom.  To my surprise, my best friend and Vex Kitten are already there.  My friend is on the bed, and Vex is sitting at a computer playing a video game.  The room is a total mess.  It reminds me of a teenage boy's room.  There are stacks of CDs everywhere, with clothes and video games strewn all over the floor.  Life size superhero blow up dolls hang from the ceiling and walls.

My friend starts to tell me about a dream she had, and reads me a terrible poem about dreams.  It uses a metaphor for dreams being like digging through a dumpster. I know the author of the poem from an art exhibition.  It vaguely reminds me of a dream I just had about Vex.  I try to tell her about it, but I can barely remember, even though it feels important.  I only have a faint memory of a huge fat black lady, and a nagging feeling that I need to remember something about it.  My friend asks me if I ever dream about her, and I reply, "Yes, but those dreams are very different."  I suddenly wonder if my friend knows that Vex and I know each other.  It seems to be a strange coincidence that she is here. I am too exhausted to figure it out, so I lie down with Vex on the floor to take a nap together.

I wake into a hazy FA sleep paralysis, frightened by the shadowy shape of a life size Incredible Hulk action figure.  It is dark and freezing in the house.  I have only an thin denim jacket to keep me warm, so I cuddle closer to Vex.  I rack my brain trying to figure out why I am sleeping on the floor.  I hear voices and music from downstairs.  Something about a surprise party?  Where the hell am I?  I wake Vex to ask her what time it is, worried that I slept through the party.

Looking at her, I can't pin down her age.  It seems like her appearance keeps shifting from a beautiful young teenage girl to an old woman.  The more I look at her, the more she confuses me.  Her eyes are bright and youthful, but she has wrinkly, bumpy skin like a zombie.  Her body seems fit, but her skin is stretched and loose like an old woman.  I jokingly wrestle with her, giving her a loud raspberry on her bare belly.

From downstairs, I hear people yell, "Surprise!"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That last one sounds pretty cool. I can just imagine what it might have seemed like with her face morphing like that, not being able to pin her age. 

Vex needs to get her tail back here. I haven't talked to her in forever.  ::?:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Vex needs to get her tail back here. I haven't talked to her in forever.



Seriously.  Maybe she'll feel the dream-love that my subconscious keeps sending out.

----------


## qwerty

holy crap you wake up in the middle of the night and write this much!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I wake up in the middle of the night and make a huge mess of scribbled notes and sketches.  Then I try to piece it back together and type it up when I have time.  Now that you mention it, my scribbled write-ups in my bedside journal are sometimes longer than what I type.  I go through a lot of pens  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

My girlfriend wanted to stop by her mother's house to make sure she was prepared for the end of the world.  The house in the countryside was not how I remembered it.  It looked like she had recently replaced the roof and thrown a fresh coat of paint over the siding.  My girlfriend went inside to pick up the mail, while I wandered the gardens.  Her orange trees were carrying a healthy crop of fruit, and the bean stalks were climbing their way up the rear lattices. 

While my girlfriend talked with her mother about the approaching apocalypse, I sat down in my aluminum lawn chair and took off for a quick flight.  I held on tightly to the flimsy arm rests, and jetted out across the hills.  I sped off towards the coast to see the half completed bridge that was being built to connect our island to the mainland. Hovering just above the snow, I jumped off my chair, landing lightly on all fours.  The fresh powder crunched softly beneath my furry paws as I trotted to the cliff to inspect the new bridge construction.

The rumors I had heard were true.  A big-rig truck had fallen off the cliff, landing in the wet concrete below.  This would be a terrible setback for the construction.  We would probably not be able to finish the project before the end of the world.  I took a moment to marvel at what we had managed to build.  The raised motorway stretched out into the sea.  The white concrete pylons marched out their regular rhythm, meeting the horizon at the edge of my vision.  It was an amazing feat of engineering and construction, but it would never be completed.  What a shame.

I sat on my hind legs and watched the sea until the sky began to darken from the oncoming storm.  The falling snow quickly concealed the bridge, and soon even the coastline was invisible to me.  I decided to make my way back home as the storm picked up to become a blizzard.

In the darkness, I sniffed at the air, trying to recognize the other wolf.  Even through the wild winds, I could tell his unfamiliar scent was coming closer.  He was closer than I thought.  I saw his towering form materialize slowly out of the falling snow, right in front of me.  Standing twice my height, he was a giant.  I knew I was doomed, but charged him anyways.  If I was to die, maybe I could take this monster down with me.  The flurry of fangs and blood lasted only a moment, before I felt his jaws clamp around my throat.  He easily ripped through my fur and flesh, tearing my throat out. 

He bent over me as I felt the last of my life slip from my body .  His huge hands wrapped around my waist to lift my naked, human body out of the bloody snow.  He threw me easily over one shoulder and lumbered off into the blizzard to bring me to his master.

----------


## Robot_Butler

A commercial for an anti-anxiety medication comes on the television:

A handsome woman out on a date jumps in the sculptural fountain in her hotel lobby.  She splashes around, playfully teasing her date.  Her date is not amused.  He explains to her that this hotel used to be his family's mausoleum, and the sculptures lying all around are really tombs of his long dead family members.  

The sarcophagi of two lovers lie side by side in an alcove.  Their weathered stone statues are sculpted into the tops of the tombs, holding hands   The dating couple climb onto the two caskets and lie down next to the statues 

Suddenly, the male statue turns its head slightly.  The girl freaks out, and leaps up to run away.  The male sculpture opens his stone mouth and says, "You two make a lovely couple.  You remind me of your father."  The female sculpture reaches out and grabs the fleeing woman.  She coughs out a cloud of dust and says, in a raspy voice, "And you remind me so much of myself at your age.  I can tell you are strong.  Want to arm wrestle?"

----------


## Robot_Butler

Standing in line at my local crappy sandwich shop, I catch a glimpse of an entire room I've never seen before.  Curious, I lean around the corner to have a peek.  I am surprised to see rows and rows of glistening glass cases filled with every kind of deli treat you can imagine.  Fine meats, cheeses and olives.  Breads, pies, and tarts.  I've never before seen such an incredible spread.

Tearing my eyes from the feast before me, I look up to see my friend from college working the counter.  Startled, I ask what she is doing here.  We haven't seen each other in years.  She shushes me, and points to the television where an episode of Seinfeld is playing.

George washes up on the beach like a castaway.  He coughs, and rolles over to see a pack of robotic velociraptors charging at him.  The dinosaurs chase him around the beach. Their vinyl skin and animatronic pistons are not suited for walking on the soft sand.  George barely makes it to the safety of my house, where I slam the door behind him.  

Out of breath, he runs to the bathroom to splash some water on his grimy face.  I can hear my girlfriend and her sister helping him calm down.  A gang of noisy kids is on the porch, trying to break into the house to vandalize it.  I yell at them to leave, that the dinosaurs will be here soon.  Worried, I finally decide to let them into the safety of our house.

As soon as I touch the door handle, I realize this is all a dream.  I immediately slam the door shut again, and turn to face my girlfriend and her sister.  I drop to my knees, lift their shirts up, and press my face against the smooth skin of their bellies.

I suddenly find myself in bed, locked in paralysis.  It is still dark, but my girlfriend is busy banging around the bedroom.  I relax, knowing this is sleep paralysis, and likely a hallucination.  I try to mumble to my girlfriend to help me out of bed.  My arms are frozen in place, but I can see ghostly duplicates reaching out towards her for help.  Focusing on these ghostly hands lifts me out of my body and into a terrible dream version of my bedroom. 

There has been some kind of flood.  The walls and ceiling are soaking wet, covered in thick mold and fungus.  There are dirty, used paper towels scattered all over the floor.  I grab some to try and wipe off some of the fuzzy, climbing mold.

I snap back to myself in bed.  I am lying on my side, paralyzed again.  Through the thin curtains, I can see three stars on the horizon, like Orion's belt.  They grow larger as they approach the window.  In an instant, it seems they are hovering right outside the window, bouncing up and down rhythmically.  I wonder for a second if I am seeing our real christmas lights in the back yard.  I tell myself this is impossible, since they would have turned off hours ago.  

Looking away from the hypnotic lights, I let out a stifled scream at the monster standing just to the right of my window.  He is an impossibly tall and spidery humanoid, with a smooth, alien face.  At first I think he is wearing a long draping robe.  I know this is the same creature I saw several weeks ago.  I look at him closer, and see he is naked, with his skin hanging off his bony body in long drooping folds, like cloth.  

Behind him, I see my girlfriend still puttering around the room, oblivious to my hallucination.  I try to call out to her for help.  I reach my hand out again, trying to move.  The tall, silent creature surprises me by grabbing hold of my hand.  His grip is strong, but his skin feels like soft, worn leather.  I suddenly have an impossibly distorted view of my body.  I can feel my real left hand under my pillow, pressed against the soft sheets.  At the same time, I can feel that same sensation in my dream right hand as this creature grips it.  I know I am somehow transferring the sensations from my real left hand into my dream right hand.  

This is too much for me, so I wiggle my big toe and instantly wake up safely in bed, with my girlfriend snoring away next to me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I woke to the soft glow of sunlight on my tent walls.  My girlfriend was shuffling around next to me, trying to shimmy into her jeans without leaving the warmth of her sleeping bag.  I unzipped the tent, and wandered out into the morning, shoes still untied. 

It was a crisp morning, but I knew the clear sunlight would soon warm it up.  I remembered the strange happenings from the night before.  Our friend, Katie had traveled back in time to confront her younger self.  Now she could not return to the future, so she changed her name to Chloe and moved in with her parents to help raise herself as a baby.  We spent the night camping on her family's land so we could be close if she needed our help again.

I rounded a large rocky hill, accompanied by my girlfriend.  We passed an enormous granite boulder taller than a man, and saw the entire valley opened up below us.  It was an incredible view.  Grassy hills spotted with white granite boulders stretched out into a shallow valley.  The far side of the valley ended in sheer rocky cliffs.  I recognized them as the remains of an ancient, abandoned quarry.  The remaining rock had been eroded by the weather, and grown over with grass and brush.  The cliffs curved in a jagged arc, reminding me of an amphitheater or stage.

The history and beauty of the place was so strong, I became very emotional.  I embraced my girlfriend and started kissing her passionately.  We dropped to the grass, and started tearing at eachother's clothes under the shelter of the huge boulder.  Before things got too far along, I heard a car door slam, and footsteps.  I poked my head around the corner to see my friend, Katie/Chloe's  father walking over to us.  We threw our clothes back on, and I stood to greet him.

I told him how impressed I was with his land, and that we wanted to hold our wedding in the abandoned quarry.  I wanted a traditional Shinto ceremony, with blessings from the spirits of the place.  He explained there was no electricity down there, as we walked down the hill to check it out.  I saw my girlfriend had fallen asleep in the grass, so I left her to go explore with my new friend.  The views were so surreal, I knew I had to be dreaming.  My guide pointed out that his land stopped at the edge of the quarry, so we would need to talk to his neighbor. 

I just now noticed the small cottage on the other side of the fence beside us.  A terrible smell was coming from his yard.  Looking through the fence, I saw the rotting carcass of a stag.  Katie's father was going on about how he had to call the police to investigate his neighbor, who hadn't been seen for weeks, and had not cleaned up the dead animal in his yard.  The carcass looked half-eaten.  Apparently his pet tiger had been living off of it for the past week or two.  I saw the tiger lounging in the grass, eying us casually.  The low, chicken wire fence did not seem like it would keep that tiger in if it really wanted to leave.  I was glad he had some food left to keep him happy.

All this time, I knew I was dreaming, and was scribbling down notes in a small journal, trying to remember and interpret everything I saw.  We walked further down the slope to see the lake.  I suggested to my new friend that he should build a small cabin or gazebo on this side of the hill to take advantage of the view.  He smiled, and opened a door that led directly into the hillside.  Inside, was a natural cavern that had been hollowed out and decorated to look like a sitting room.  It had windows cut through the side of the hill, overlooking the valley floor.

As soon as I walked in, the dream began to fade and I found myself back in bed.  I lay still for a second, going over the details in my mind  It was very vivid, and I imagined writing it down in my journal.  As I did this, I thought about how badly I wanted to return and explore more.  My imagination took over, and I found myself back at the giant boulder, still scribbling notes in my small journal.

I retraced my footsteps down the hillside, and was surprised to see the quarry was gone.  In its place, was a clear mountain lake with a rocky shoreline.  In my absence, the quarry had been flooded.  It was even more beautiful than the previous scene, and I wanted to cry, knowing it was not real.  My guide was sitting on a low boulder, dipping his feet in the water.  I sat down to join him, fascinated by the short waves that splashed against my ankles.  The water creeped higher with every wave, until it was splashing up to my waist.  A laugh startled me.  I looked to my left at a beautiful young blond woman sitting beside me.  She giggled, teasing me about my wet clothes.  Before I could explain to her that this was all a dream, I woke to my alarm clock.

----------


## eppy

That last dream was very beautiful. It makes me want to appreciate my dream surroundings more.

----------


## DiableroBrujo

clowns are holy 
http://books.google.com/books?id=i_E...um=5&ct=result

----------


## DiableroBrujo

more on holy clown
http://groups.msn.com/TheHolyFool/ar...04942889203407

----------


## DiableroBrujo

more clown info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heyoka

----------


## DiableroBrujo

clown u met is a holy clown
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clown_society

he arrived to help you conquer your fear and awaken to truth that you were dreaming. the evil succubus female more than likely is a feminine aspect possibly sucking the life out of you. it holds you down and the clown part of you is your way to defeat it. in other words heyoka contrary medicine clown say lighten up. realize we all fools at one level or another. laugh at yourself but do not let fear consume do opposite what u normal do ie contrarywise and u grow stronger. if u normally run from things in life begin to stand and face them. if u normally fight then do opposite that as well. growth comes through change and that happens when we stop running on autopilot and become aware of what we are doing. sometimes we get stuck in autopilot rut with behaviors that destroy us slowly. for instance we become arguementative and eventually no one wants us around cause we all ways arguing a point etc... from this day forward when u see a clown anywhere ask yourself am i dreaming or am i in dream state with a holy clown.
yes sometimes clowns are scary that's because they show us what our over clowning can become. do you want a clown.. ie fool playing with guns? or atomic weapons? the point is the clown arrived to help u and is possibly a dream ally. u might try visualizing talkin with that clown before you gotta bed for several nights. if he returns get his name and thank him for helping u.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like that interpretation.  Thanks for the links.  I like to think of the evil clown as the worst kind of "scary."  Something that is supposed to bring us lighthearted joy and laughter is twisted to become gruesome and threatening.  It betrays our trust and turns our laughter to fear.  Plus, a clown's face is just frightening to begin with.  False emotion painted on to hide the person beneath.  Frozen, like a death mask.  

I'm not one of those who is really terrified by clowns.  I actually really like them.  I almost took a job clowning a couple years back.  I make balloon animals, juggle, and love kids.  When I was a kid, it was my dream job.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I feel disoriented as I transition to sleep.  My body feels distant, and my imagination becomes more real.  Instead of lying in bed, I believe I am sitting at a desk surrounded by high tech equipment.  I am hooked up to an array of lights and computers I know is some kind of EEG I can control by flexing my mind.  I hear a clear voice right in my ear say, "Find Annabelle, Dream Queen."  I know my WILD has succeeded, so I look down at my hands to count my fingers.  They look normal, so I look away and check again.  This time, my fingers are stubby like a  dwarf, and I count 6 on each hand.  

I look up to see a beautiful young woman lying next to me.  We are in my old house from high school, lying in my old bed.  The woman is discussing her sex life, but I am not paying much attention.  The way she is laying draped across me is very overpowering and forceful.  She is incredibly strong, and holding me down without even trying.  I relax, and float upward towards the ceiling, pushing her voice from my mind, and leaving her behind.

The bedroom window fills my vision, so I float towards it.  I land on the sill, looking down to the front yard below me.  As I leap down to the grass, I remember, "Atlantis."  Telling myself the grass is water, I splash right through it.  It was only a thin layer of grass floating on the surface like a swamp.  Darkness surrounds me as I sink down into the deep water.  After a few moments, I feel my feet touch the rocky bottom.  I swim swiftly in the total darkness, using my sense of touch to feel along the bottom with my hands.  I try to visualize a vast, high-tech underwater city, like the one in the movie "The Abyss."  A light appears ahead, and I swim towards it, assuming it will be the entrance to this underwater paradise.  

When I approach the light, it turns out to be the surface of the water.   I climb out, finding myself on the grassy lawn of my old neighborhood park.  I must have just swam underground a few blocks to the park.  The grass is swampy, and I am sunken in to mid-calf.  Looking around, I see the neighborhood has all been flooded.  The houses are all in the right place, but they are abandoned, boarded up, and sitting in shallow water.  It looks like a tidal wave or tropical storm has ripped through the neighborhood, flooding it like Atlantis.  

I climb a nearby fence, behind which used to be an open field.  I want to get a good view of my surroundings.  Instead of a cow pasture on the other side of the fence, I see endless rows of suburban houses.  They stretch into the night as far as I can see.  Sitting on top of the fence, I watch the lights come on in each house, one by one, as if they are turning back on after a blackout.  I have the feeling each of the lit windows holds a pair of eyes, watching me.  They are not happy about me being there.

As I watch the lights come on, I understand the sad meaning of all this. This is the neighborhood I grew up in.  This is my old park.  This is my memory of my childhood.  It has been destroyed, flooded by the new memories from my life.  The open fields from my memories have been flooded by new housing developments making homes for new families building new memories.  Just as Atlantis represents humanity's mythological lost golden age, this is my own personal mythology.  A lost utopia that seems to grow more amazing the further it sinks into the ocean of the past.  I fly out over the hidden eyes of the houses, daring them to see me as I wake myself up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I am almost in a dream, when I feel my girlfriend cuddle up close to me.  Frustrated, I try to shake her off.  I am too rough, and she wakes up.  She gets angry, and starts yelling at me to wake up.  I realize this is part of the WILD, and that I am hallucinating.  The dream is close, so I mumble through the paralysis, "Fuck off, I'm trying to dream."  I concentrate harder, blocking out the hallucination.  My mind's eye sees nothing but darkness.  I look harder, trying to look past my imagination and use my real dream eyes.  The darkness takes on a swirling texture.  I realize it is asphalt, seen close up and at high speed.  Like riding in the car with your head out the window, looking directly down at the road.  I see yellow striping on the road as I zoom my vision out.  Focusing on really using my eyes to see, everything becomes super vivid and sharp.  I can't believe that just moments ago, this was all just my hazy, distant imagination.

I am flying along a city street, trying to remember what I wanted to do with this dream.  I decide to go to the mall to track down some hot young women.  I haven't had a good sex dream in a while.  Before I get too far, I snap out of the dream, and find myself back in bed, lying on my side.  I lie still, and feel a wave of vibration take me again.  Repeating the hallucination from earlier, I feel my girlfriend cuddle up to me from behind.  She starts kissing my neck, and tickling my side.  I know this is a hallucination, so I try to ignore it.  Her kissing becomes painful, as she sucks hard on my neck.  Her tickling turns to pinching, as she starts digging her fingers painfully into my side.  I know this is not my girlfriend.  A monster is in my bed.  She starts to bite and chew on my neck and shoulder, tearing into my skin.  I feel her ripping chunks away from my bloody neck,  as she sucks my life energy from my veins.  I open my eyes, and see a terrible monster atop me.  Its hideous face fills my vision, all teeth, fangs, and gore.  Calm.  Stay calm.

I see the ground zooming along below me again, as I leave the nightmare behind.  This time, I am in my back yard, flying along my stone wall.  I worry I will never be able to get to the mall in time before I wake up.  An outdoor coffee counter is in the distance, run by a beautiful young woman.  I land, push my way to the front of the line, and order her to undress.  I give her specific instructions as she strips off her apron and overalls.  The manager is yelling at me, but I explain to him this is all a dream.  The woman gets really into the exhibition of undressing in front of her coworkers.  She leads us all upstairs to her apartment.  Looking through her record collection, I realize this was a setup.  She is actually a prostitute, and the manager is her pimp.  He pulls a knife on me, and attacks.  I fend off his attacks easily with my super reflexes and strength.  I scoop up the nude woman, and walk her downstairs.  Her pimp follows me, stabbing and slashing at me wildly from behind.  I laugh at him, telling him there is nothing he can do to hurt me.  

Suddenly, the world changes, and I am alone and confused in a dense jungle.  I wonder at the speed and suddenness of the transition.  

The jungle is beautiful.  It is a magical, prehistoric looking forest with exotic plants everywhere.  A dense mist hangs high in the air, but it does nothing to stop the bright light.  It only refracts it into rainbow colors that change as I wander through the trees.  Strange insects, like butterflies dance around me in groups.  I remember that I have been to this place before.  I have been wanting to come back here.

Before I can think about it too much, the ground shakes, and I look up just in time to see four huge legs stomping directly over me.  It must be some sort of dinosaur, in this prehistoric land.  The only thing I can see are its four gigantic legs, leading unimaginably high into the mist.  Now scared, I run to the nearest tree, and start to climb.  I imagine the tree will give me some protection from any predatory dinosaur.  I scramble into the branches, and look out over the landscape.  I see hazy shapes walking upright, moving through the mist.  Just in time!  They must be T-Rex dinosaurs stalking the large 4-legged one I saw earlier.  I climb higher, hoping to get above their reach.  

As I climb higher, I see the landscape has changed.  It looks drier.  Sparse with only scattered trees.  It looks more like the Australian or African bush.  This tree is on the edge of a clearing.  Standing alone in the middle of the clearing is a single majestic tree.  It is seated in an intricately decorated wooden pot, raised on a solitary island of red rock.  The tree is so large, I can't comprehend its scale.  The pot alone must be the size of a city block.  Its roots spill out of the pot, and climb down the cliffs to the ground below.  Its trunk stretches tall and straight to the sky above.  Resembling bamboo, a palm, or tall grass, it is like no tree I have ever seen. 

Still high in the canopy of my own tree, I climb out along a branch that stretches into the clearing.  It bends precariously.  I lean my weight back and forth, swinging the branch further and further into the clearing.  As it comes close to the solitary tree, I time my jump, then leap out towards its trunk.  More a flight than a leap, the lonely tree seems to pull me towards it with a magnetic force.  I embrace its trunk with my arms and legs, feeling its powerful energy radiating into me.  It empowers me, and I climb easily up the straight trunk.  

Either I begin to grow, or the tree begins to shrink.  It soon seems too small for me.  It feels like I am climbing the pole of a tall stand lamp.  The lamp shade blocks my way, but I can see the glow of the bulb just beyond.  I press myself tight against the trunk/pole, and squeeze through the barrier to the open sky above.  The tree is thin beneath me, as I balance on its peak.  I feel like I am standing on a blade of grass. 

I look back at the forest.  I see the creatures I mistook for Dinosaurs are actually giants.  They stand waist high in the canopy of trees, wading through carefully.  There are two of them, walking arm in arm.  They remind me of businessmen, with neatly kept shoulder length hair.  One is incredibly beautiful, but silent.  The other is balding and overweight.  He is talking nonstop, chuckling at his own jokes.  I call to them, "Hello?!  I have some questions!"  

The silent one looks directly at me, surprise in his beautiful green eyes.  I feel absolutely hypnotized by his gaze, as if one of his eyes fills my entire vision.  I lose myself,  staring into the endless depths of the green ocean.  "Oh, hello."  Surprised, he greets me like an old friend, by name. 

I remember myself, and reply, "I have some questions.  What am I supposed to be doing with my life?  What is the point of all this?"  I want to explain my question further, but his easy answer silences me.  His green eye sparkles around me as he says, "Aren't you enjoying it?  Hopefully you will have a chance to learn and grow from the experience."  

Before I can ask any more questions, his balding friend starts to laugh dismissively, returning to his endless stream of babble.  He reminds me of a salesman, trying to maintain a hold on the conversation.  I get the feeling he does not like me much.  He makes me uneasy in the same way the beautiful one makes me comfortable.  

(I wake up.  Later, when I wake for the morning, I wander into the bathroom in a haze.  I see a new mole has grown on my neck.  The skin around it looks red, like I was scratching it.  I ask my girlfriend about it,  surprised it could have appeared overnight.  It is only later, that I read back through my journal and realize the mole is in the exact spot where the nightmare creature was biting me  :Eek: )

----------


## Robot_Butler

The door was left open, giving us the perfect opportunity to explore.  The tunnel led deep into the sewers below the city.  It was lit strategically with vents and skylights that led up to the street above.  The dim light revealed just enough so we could follow the trail.  It was obvious someone had come this way before us.  

The water tumbled through the twisting channels, soupy with human waste and disease.  A flimsy plywood bridge spanned the gap, soggy from the wet air.  I led the way across, confident the bridge could hold my weight.  I would have made it, except for my overeager companions.  They did not wait for me to make it to the other side before joining me, and the bridge collapsed under our combined weight.  I squeezed my eyes tightly closed, and held my breath as I hit the filthy water.  I did not want to let any of the infectious soup enter my mouth or eyes.  With eyes closed, I felt my way along the slimy stones to the safety of the other side.  

I lost my friends in the scramble, but did not care to wait for them.  Before me was a wooden door set into the moldy stone wall.  It looked neatly sanded and oiled, with a welcome mat and brass door knocker.  Before I could think to knock, it opened, revealing the smiling face of an older gentleman smoking a pipe.  He invited me in without hesitation, happy to have a visitor, even one covered in wet sewage.

His home was warm and dry.  It looked surprisingly nice for being located in the sewers.  Fine hardwoods lined the walls, and thick carpets were piled on the stone floor.  There was a full, luxuriously sized bathroom with clean running water and a shower.  There were even windows that opened out onto a busy cobblestone street.  This made the least sense to me.  I could not figure out why anyone would build a house so centrally located that could only be accessed from the maze like sewers.  

My host seemed very familiar to me, and we immediately started conversing like old friends.  He told me about his bizarre history.  Wrongfully accused of child molestation, his reputation was ruined, and he lost his job as a school teacher.  It didn't matter that he was proven innocent.  His family and friends all abandoned him.  He knew of this abandoned hideout from his childhood.  The neighborhood kids used to sneak in on parade days to safely throw things out the windows at the people below.  

I saw he had a dream journal, so I asked him about lucid dreaming.  It just so happened he was an avid lucid dreamer, and knew many people in the DV staff.  He said he had disagreements with the way the DV staff was treated, so left for another forum.  I got his phone number and email address and promised to look him up.

----------


## Higurashi

I was instantly drawn to read this DJ when I saw the title. It's amazing =D

Wow...you're lucky to have such interesting dreams. I love the way that you word everything, your writing's very beautiful and it describes the dreams wonderfully! Can't wait to read more...

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, Higurashi.  I can't wait to dream more  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I feel a jolt of electricity sizzle in the center of my brain for a split second before it disappears completely.  I relax, and bring my attention back to the spot.  The vibrating energy returns, stronger.  My attention seems to sustain it.  The vibration grows, and soon encompasses my entire body.  I know I am entering a dream, so I create a beach scene and watch it appear around me.  I hover above the red sand, floating slowly forward on the breeze as I try to remember what I wanted to do.  

I remember I wanted to shoot someone with cupid's arrow.  People are splashing in the water further down the beach, so I catch the wind and speed towards them.  As I approach, I reach behind my back to pull out a shining metal bow with red accents.  I draw back an arrow, aim, and release it into the small crowd.  The arrow makes me chuckle.  It looks like a sex toy or phallus, thick and pink with a heart shaped tip.  It flies straight towards a beautiful young woman who is bent over splashing in the water, and sinks suggestively in her rear.  She turns around, and looks around for me with a look of pure lust in her eyes.  She walks towards me slowly, stripping off her swimsuit as she approaches.  She presses her naked breasts against me, and leans up on her tip toes to kiss me.  When I get a good look at her face, I realize she is beautiful, but much too young.  From up close, she looks like a child.  Uncomfortable, my consciousness drifts back to myself in bed, and I think briefly about what this means.  This very adult holiday is based on the complicated themes of love and sex, but sold to schoolchildren in boxes of cartoon valentines and candy hearts that say "kiss me".  Something is wrong with this holiday.

As I lie in bed, I hear voices all around me.  A group of people are shuffling around in the doorway, apparently filming a movie with a boom microphone and a camera.  I try to make out what they are saying, but am suddenly startled by the appearance of two disembodied eyes hovering in the darkness at the foot of my bed.  They materialize into a face I recognize as my old roommate who passed away several years ago.  As his body materializes before me, he starts to speak quickly.  At first it sounds like he is speaking Hawaiian.  I can barely make out a word or two.  Eventually, I catch one phrase.  He warns me, "You are in danger.  You will be called to defeat great evil."  I struggle to speak through my paralysis as I watch him fade back to two glowing eyes.  I wiggle my big toe furiously, but can not wake up.

My girlfriend climbs out of bed to use the bathroom, finally waking me up.  I watch her slide the bathroom door closed, and hear the toilet lid open.  Lying still in bed, I focus on the door, and will it to open with my mind.  I see it shake a little, then slowly begin to inch open as if by telekinesis.  I call out through the opening door, "I know you are not my girlfriend.  Who are you?"  The door draws back, and my girlfriend looks up, locking me in her gaze.  Her eyes are pitch black and glossy, like an animal or an alien.  Without answering me, she charges the bed, and leaps on top of me.  I struggle against my paralysis as she grapples with me.  My strength returns all at once.  In an uncontrollable burst, I grab her and leap out through the patio doors, shattering the glass all around us and slamming into the stone garden wall.  Frightened I hurt the creature, I hold its hands tenderly.  Billowing white wings unfurl from my back, and I float upwards gently into the night sky.  I look down, holding this creature's hands as I carry it with me into the chilly air.  I watch the land shrink below me.  Soon, it looks like nothing but a map, and I am alone, surrounded by stars.  

I flap my wings, tuck them behind my back, and dive back down to earth in a freefall.  The land speeds towards me, too fast to make out any details.  At the last second, I spread my huge wings, and feel them catch the air.  I swoop along the ground, and rise to the tops of the brownstone buildings.  I soar along the tree lined boulevard, enjoying its beauty and peacefulness.  Two friends from high school are walking, hand in hand on the street below.  I call to them, and drop down to say hello.

I wake up abruptly in the darkness of a strange room.  It is my house in Hawaii.  I walk out to the hallway, and into the other room.  The room is dimly lit by the glow of a computer screen.  My brother is playing video games, and explaining all sorts of complicated things I don't understand.  I try to listen, but am distracted by something out of the corner of my eye.  It looks like a little boy.  As soon as I look at him he vanishes as if he was never there.  I try to watch him out of my peripheral vision.  When I quickly swing my head to look again, I see it is a black cat hiding beneath the table.  His unnatural, unblinking eyes glisten wet and black as he locks me in a staring match, like cats do.  He freezes for only a moment, before jetting out of the room into the hallway.  I follow him, calling out to him, "I have more questions for you.  I don't want to hurt you."  As I say this, I round the corner of the doorway and come face to face with the creature.  His towering, humanoid form fills the hallway, almost too big to stand fully upright.  In the dim light, I see his twisted muscles bulging powerfully beneath his short velvety black fur.  He bends down so his feline face is inches from my own.  His empty black eyes meet mine as he growls in a low rumbling voice, "You could not hurt me if you wanted to."

----------


## Caradon

Wow, an amazing night of WILDing! Do you do that  often?
It sounds like your friend was right about defeating the evil. The flying part was awesome.

----------


## akroma

aha Yeah. My dreams are wierd  :tongue2:  Thanks for reading though  :smiley:  I'll deffinetly have a read of your journel too. x

----------


## NostalgicHoney

I like how you zoomed out of a dream just to think about Valentines- there's some truth in that, alright.  ::shock:: 
I love the cat at the end because he reminds me of my own little black baby. What was the question you wanted to ask him?

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Wow, an amazing night of WILDing! Do you do that  often?



I definitely don't get to do it often enough.  Once a week if I'm lucky, once a month realistically.  





> aha Yeah. My dreams are wierd  Thanks for reading though  I'll deffinetly have a read of your journel too. x



Don't worry about weird dreams.  Anyone who claims they _don't_ have weird dreams is either a liar or brain damaged.





> I love the cat at the end because he reminds me of my own little black baby. What was the question you wanted to ask him?



I have no idea what I thought I was going to ask him.  I had just watched Coraline, so I think I was assuming he was some sort of guide like the cat in that movie.  Lets just hope your kitten doesn't werewolf out into a giant cocky cat-man like mine did.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had this dream over the weekend, while out of town, and almost forgot about it.

Someone in TwoShadows's family owns a auto repair shop.  I meet her there to have my car serviced.  After dropping off my car, I realize I misunderstood.  TS was just offering to give me a ride home from the auto repair shop.  She wasn't affiliated with the place at all.  I feel bad, because the only reason I had my car serviced in the first place was because I wanted to meet her and her family.  She gives me a ride over to Aquanina's house to kill some time.  Her house is a huge playground jungle-gym surrounded by a chain link fence.  Aquanina is running around all over the place, wheeling and dealing on her cell phone. 

TwoShadows and I are both really sore, like from a hard workout, a long bike ride, or horseback riding.  We sit down on the swings to relax and chat.  I'm surprised when she says this is the first time she has ever met anyone from DV in person.  I know she was close with a lot of the old Dream Guides, and figured they would have hung out more.  I tell her how much I hate the internet, and how it can't compare to real life interaction.  I tell her I'm a very physical person, and that simple physical contact, like a handshake, or a goodbye hug means a lot to me.  I'm trying to hint that I really want to give her a hug, but she doesn't catch on.  (I think this stems from the DV task of the month to hug Clairity).

Some shady looking guy meets Aquanina, and hands her a huge wad of cash.  I get the feeling she is selling drugs out of her parents house.  I don't feel comfortable being here, especially since they are out of town.

I wake up and go over this dream in my mind.  As I do, I slip back into it and get a sort of reinterpretation of it.

TwoShadows and I meet for a date.  I know I am a good looking blond woman, and that TS is not yet fully comfortable with dating women.  We meet at a very expensive restaurant which I think her family owns.  We enjoy a huge meal, and I blow almost a thousand dollars on the bill.  Later, I find out that the restaurant was not at all affiliated with her family.  It was some overpriced chain place.  I'm mad that I gave them so much money.  TS and I end up talking about money.  I tell her that money means nothing to me, and that I don't care how much money I spend, as long as I am comfortable with where it is going.  Being in small business myself, I like to support other small businesses, especially those that are owned by people I know.  We end up agreeing to focus on what is important, and spend our money on more important things in the future.  Donating it, supporting local arts and business, or helping our friends.  She says we're lucky that the things we both enjoy most out of life don't cost anything anyways.

----------


## Twoshadows

Aww...thanks, RB....those were cool dreams.





> I'm trying to hint that I really want to give her a hug, but she doesn't catch on.



Well, darn. Too bad your mind didn't remember the dream that I had with you where I kissed you because I was feeling so happy and remember that I _do_ like to hug and kiss.





> TwoShadows and I are both really sore



But that's cool that your mind remembered that we both like to work out, and that we have both been a little sore lately. And that those were things that would have been fun for both of us (the biking etc).


And that's interesting that in both dreams you think that my family owns a business and then it turned out that they didn't. But I thought it was sweet that you went to the auto repair place just to meet me and my family.  ::content:: 





> TwoShadows and I meet for a date. I know I am a good looking blond woman



That's really funny. Do you think your mind made you a woman because I didn't respond to you when you were a guy?

And thank you for being willing to spend $1000 on our date.  ::D: 





> We end up agreeing to focus on what is important, and spend our money on more important things in the future. Donating it, supporting local arts and business, or helping our friends. She says we're lucky that the things we both enjoy most out of life don't cost anything anyways.



I like that you came up with that. That sounds very right....


Thanks for sharing those dreams, RB.... :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Well, darn. Too bad your mind didn't remember the dream that I had with you where I kissed you because I was feeling so happy and remember that I _do_ like to hug and kiss.



If I had remembered that, I'm sure it would have turned into a very different kind of dream...





> That's really funny. Do you think your mind made you a woman because I didn't respond to you when you were a guy?



That makes sense.  It is safer than a lot of other explanations I can come up with involving possible identity problems.  I had the feeling I was pretty damn hot, though.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Man Of Steel lived in a small rural town.  He was a jack of all trades, or a renaissance man.  He ran the family store, helped treat the local farm animals when they got sick, and was even on the local fire squad.  He was good at many things and always willing to help, but his extreme personality and curiosity got him into trouble a lot.  

He and his brother were investigating rumors of a local buried treasure.  Apparently, back in the early, wild days of the town, a couple bank robbers had hid money somewhere nearby.  MOS's investigation led hiim into all sorts of unlucky situations and dangerous encounters, eventually leading to his brother's death.  

He finally found that the money was buried in the local diner, which used to be the town saloon.  This surprised him, because his girlfriend ran this diner, which had been in the family for generations.  When he asked his girlfriend about the money, she told him she had found $136 bricked up in the wall several years ago.  Maybe that was considered a treasure back in the 1800s, but by today's standards, it hardly seemed worth his brother's death.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I push my sister on a swing at the local park, enjoying the carefree life of children.  Suddenly, the sand beneath us starts to move, flowing towards some sort of sink hole in the center of the sand pit.  It starts to suck me in, like quicksand.  My sister grabs me with one hand, and with the other, holds onto the chain from the swing.  There is some sort of terrible vortex or black hole, sucking everything into it.  The air swirls like a tornado, crackling with lightning as it is sucked into the vacuum.  We hold on, but the vortex sucks in the swing set, hurdling us both into blackness. 

We fall into a post apocalyptic world run by evil robots.  They recognize us as humans, and chase us relentlessly through a ruined city of blown out buildings and shattered stone.  Cornered, we realize we will not be able to escape them.  They have been programmed to hunt down humans and kill them, and are perfectly designed for the job.  Just when all hope is lost, an old, beat up truck crashes into the crowd.  We hop in the back as it speeds away from the town.  

The evil robots hop on their motorcycles and give chase, grabbing at us in the bed of the pickup truck as we careen around dangerously narrow mountain roads.  We climb into the cab of the pickup truck for safety, only to find it is also being driven by a robot.  This robot looks different.  His clockwork mechanics look much older than the polished hydraulics of the evil robots.  Rusted and dented, he looks like he is barely holding together as his bolts shake loose from the vibrations of the high speed chase.  His bottom jaw hangs on a hinge, giving the illusion of a wide goofy smile.

He calmly recounts to us the history of this world, while still swerving dangerously along the mountain roads, harried by hordes of evil high tech robots.  He absentmindedly jerks the wheel this way and that, without even seeming to pay attention to the road or the dangerous situation.  Apparently, he opened a wormhole in time to find help.  This is the future, where robots have destroyed all the humans and taken control of the planet.  With no remaining humans, he had to bring us from the distant past.  He doesn't seem to notice, or care, that we are just kids.

Our friend's erratic driving and the dangerous winding road combine to knock our pursuers off the sheer cliffs, one by one.  As the last one clatters down the rocks, our truck swerves into the side of the mountain, crashes through the thick brush, and into a hidden cave.  This is the resistance's secret mountain hideout. Our rescuer is the only remaining member of the good robots who once served the humans.  While still rambling incessantly, he leads us deep into the mountain, where an underground hanger houses an enormous futuristic airship, long overgrown with moss and vines.  It is clear that our robotic friend is completely insane, but has some sort of harebrained plan to save the world that somehow includes my sister and myself.  

After much clanking and kicking, the airship sputters to life, and we launch out of the mountain to take on the evil robotic empire.  While we sneak on board the floating capitol city, our robot hacks into the security system to begin sabotaging all aspects of the automated city.  Everything goes haywire, the whole city turning on itself.  We take advantage of the chaos to confront the evil robot emperor.  He is protected by an elite team of 12 invincible super combat robots.  They chase us around the throne room as the floating city's guidance system fails, and the whole complex starts to plummet towards its demise. 

It is here that our clockwork companion reveals himself as the previous emperor who ruled over a peaceful society where both humans and robots lived in harmony.  With what remains of his power, he uses his emperor-level-computer-clearance to access the mainframe and reprogram the elite 12 into his own bodyguards.  They turn on the evil emperor, smashing him to a pile of scrap metal.  Our robot sits on the throne, and restores order to the city, landing us safely in a grassy flower covered meadow.  He opens a portal to send us home.  As we wave goodbye, we see primitive humans appear from the treeline of the dense surrounding forest, looking in wonder at the marvelous robot city that has landed in their garden paradise.

----------


## lilnatty

wow the team succubus dream is crazy so you actually had a consciouse conversation eith them in your dream that is so cool i wish i could have that kind of control

----------


## Robot_Butler

You just have to remember to ask the questions.  Remember who the boss is, right?   :wink2:

----------


## Massacre

Hiya RB,
You responded to my introduction in the Newbie zone where I mentioned I had been on here for a year before registering. One of the things I use to read frequently (and still do) was your DJ. It enthralled me like no other DJ could. You have a penchant for elaborate and surrealistic dreams, those are often the kinds of dreams I have. I will be setting up my own online DJ soon and If it is half as good as yours I will consider it time well spent.

Thanks for a long period of great reading material which I hope never stops

                                                                                                        -Massacre

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, thanks Massacre.  Now I feel bad that I haven't been updating my journal lately.  I've  still been having some great dreams, and logging them in my bedside journal.  I just need to find some free time to write them up, here.  I've been bogged down with some continuing education crap that should be over by next month.

I'll come check out your journal  ::D:

----------


## Massacre

Well RB My Dream Journal has its first dream in there. Check it out if you want to.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm having drinks with my old roommates, planning an upcoming party for Bay To Breakers.  I suddenly realize my friend, who I haven't seen in years, is at the bar.  She sits down with us, and we catch up a little.  I'm completely amazed by the coincidence, but everyone else seems nonplussed.  I especially can't believe the lack of reaction from my roommates who used to jealously compete with each other for her attention.  I'm a little mad that nobody else seems to care.  Maybe they talk to her every day, or something, but I'm excited to catch up with her.  At the last minute, as she is walking out the door, I decide I can't let this opportunity pass.  I jump up to walk her home.

Instead of heading back to the hotels, she starts walking towards the beach.  It is a long walk, but the warm evening air and full moon make me glad I left the crowded bar.  I'm secretly glad we get a long walk, so we can catch up and joke about old times.  I'm extremely attracted to her, and super nervous.  She is wearing a light one piece sundress over her swim suit, and looks beautifully fresh and warm.  I feel like a teenager asking someone out to the prom. 

The evening is beautiful, and I briefly wonder why I ever left Hawaii.  This confuses me, because I don't know why I am even back here.  I haven't lived here in years.  Then, I wonder what the heck all my college friends are doing here, too.  I don't have much time to ponder this, because before I know it, we are at the beach.  We climb down the back side of the dunes to the small cove where she has set up camp with her friends.  I don't understand how they can be staying here, so close to the rocky surf.  She tells me it has something to do with a summer adventure camp she is leading, and that her friends will be back any minute.

As we hug goodbye, she leans in and kisses me tentatively.  I return the kiss, enthusiastically, and we start furiously making out.  I kneel in the sand, and reach up under her dress to untie her swim suit.  I kiss across her belly and hips, as I run my hands up and down her body, amazed at how smooth and soft her skin is. She pulls the dress off over her head, then sits down to straddle me in the sand, pulling my shirt over my head.

Suddenly, we are interrupted by voices approaching down the beach.  Her friends must be on their way back.  We grab our clothes, and scramble back up the dunes for more privacy.  We find a more secluded place in the grassy sand, but the voices seem to follow us.  We are repeatedly interrupted, our mounting passion turning to frustration every time we have to flee further up the hill.  At the top of the hill, we come to a cliff where the view opens to a breathtaking panoramic of the beach lit by the moonlight.  I see her standing at the edge of the cliff, her beautiful nude body silhouetted against the sparkling water below.  She looks incredible, clutching her clothes in one hand, and her long, windblown hair in the other.  The scene is just too surreal, and I immediately know this must be a dream.

I approach her, saddened by the knowledge that none of this is real.  Her eyes look empty now, as if my lucidity has chased her spirit away.  I realize I don't even remember what color her eyes really are.  Now that I'm lucid, I can barely even remember what she looks like.  My memories of her have faded, blurring her into some generic, cornball beach sex fantasy.  I kick myself for never appreciating life enough while I am living it.  Too often, I take my friends for granted.  I'm frustrated that my memory is so spotty, and that even this hyper-realistic dream recreation is so fake and cheesy.

As I stand eye to eye with her, I think of all the amazing possibilities open to me now that I am conscious in this dream.  I can fly directly into the sun, swim with giant squid in the deep ocean, turn into a unicorn that farts leprechauns who fart rainbows.   I can feel my mind struggling to tell me I can share these adventures with her; that we are somehow sharing this dream.  As much as I want to believe it, her blank stare reminds me that it is not true.

I then realize that I can share this with her in some way.  I'll just have to remember it well enough to tell her about it tomorrow.  At least I will be able to share the memory of it with her.  Like an idiot, I think this is some great epiphany, as if I just invented human communication, or something.  I hold her by her shoulders, and excitedly whisper in her ear, "There is so much fun we can have."  I immediately rocket us straight up into the night sky.  I watch her blank face and empty eyes as we burst through a layer of fluffy cartoon clouds.  We hover for a second, weightless at the top of our ascent.  I can tell she is trying to hold back a grin, faker!  We start to fall, and I feel my stomach lurch like a roller coaster.  The exhilarating feeling of  the freefall breaks her stoic facade, and she lets out an uncontrollable giggle.

Revived, I take her for a flight along the open ocean.  We swoop down along the moonlit water, and back towards the beach.  The hilltop where we began has grown to a wide grassy plain.  I reach down and feel the damp grass as we glide along, inches from the ground.  Up ahead, I can see the remains of a ruined stone city.  The masonry is covered in Islamic calligraphy, and I know it is the remains of some great Spanish mosque.  We land, and walk around the ruins.  Only one arch remains standing.  I try to imagine it is a gateway to more dreams and adventures.  In response to my thought, it starts to shimmer like some sort of portal. We hold hands and jump through. 

There is no transition, only an abrupt scene change to an endless prehistoric swamp filled with gigantic grazing dinosaurs.  A series of small islands dot the surface of the murky water.  We leap from island to island,  saying hello to the bizarre dinosaur creatures like this is some sort of theme park or zoo.  All the creatures speak with stuffy Brittish accents.  We have small, overly polite conversations with each of them.   I begin to lose lucidity doing this, and it ends up turning into an old-school pixelated '80s video game where we have to leap from island to island, smashing skeletons and mummies with giant tree branches. 

Eventually, we end up in a modern day city with a large fountain in the center.  An evil wizard holds control of the city, and has trapped all our friends in clay.  We explore the city, collecting small voodoo dolls of our friends.  We bring them to the center fountain, and wash the clay from them in the salt water.  This somehow releases the evil magic, and allows our friends to be freed.  By the end of the dream, I had the city filled with hundreds of my best friends, all partying at some sort of giant reunion.

----------


## High Hunter

Haha wow!  That's quite the dream there Robot!

Even though you describe everything with great depth and detail, I have the feeling it was still a lot more amazing than it sounds.  Those voices sure ruined everything huh?  ::roll::   :wink2: 

I am ashamed that I never read your journal before.  I'm sure there are many more amazing dreams like this one in it!  I've you see mentioning something in another thread about working or attending a Buddhist temple before?  It just makes me think that you've lived quite a few experiences in your life, and your dreams surely portray that. 

Thank you for your comment on the avatar.  I take it you are familiar with the philosophy behind it.  :smiley:   Anyhow, keep them coming, you've got a new spectator to your story(dream) book my friend. 

Peace

----------


## Robot_Butler

_I haven't posted many dreams lately, because I've been dedicating all my recent lucid dreams to meditating and seeking "the void."  I have a lot of stress lately, and meditating while lucid is INCREDIBLE for relaxing and getting back to my true self.  Unfortunately, these dreams can't really be written in any interesting way, so I haven't updated in a while.  That being said, this next dream slipped through due to... hormones... so I guess I'll post it._

I wake up from a dream about a huge pool party at the Playboy Mansion, but I don't yet open my eyes.  Did I set my alarm?  Am I late for work?  What time is it?  As I consider opening my eyes to check the time, I start to see a clock form before me in my mind's eye.  The scene develops into a light dream where I walk around my house, checking the time on every clock.  I can still feel my body, back in bed.  Somehow, I convince myself that I can check the time by comparing every dream-clock in my house.  They all say the same thing, 10:30 am.  There is no way this is correct.

I realize I'm really close to a lucid dream.  The scene around me is very vivid, but I am still completely aware of my body back in bed.  I bring my hands up in front of my face, opening and closing my fists and counting my fingers.  While I do this, I can feel my real hands in bed doing the same thing.  I don't have a full body in the dream, only what I can see of my hands in front of my face.  I hold my fists out like superman, and fly slowly out my front door.  Out in the sunlight, the dream feels much more stable.  I can now feel my feet on the concrete, as I walk down the driveway of my old childhood home.  Like a retard, I am still holding my hands out in front of me like superman.  They look hyper-real, and I can see every pore and hair on my skin, crisp and clear.

I am still slightly aware of my body lying in bed, and feel crazy horny.  The combination of my raging morning-wood and the memories of the playboy pool party are too much.  It does not take me long to decide what I want to do.  I walk down the street yelling out, "Ladies, ladies, come on out of your houses."  In response to my command, people start pouring out of every house on the street.  They are all my old friends from when I was a kid in this neighborhood.  They are all exactly as I remember them, and are either kids or parents.  I continue down the street, yelling for people to come out of their houses, looking for anyone I might want to have sex with.  As I round the corner, I see my super hot friend walking down her driveway.  She is dressed strangely, but looks great.  She is wearing a long, tight purple dress made of denim held closed in the front by a line of large metal buttons.  

I meet her halfway down the driveway, and don't even wait to take her inside.  We start making out, and I toss her on her back on the front lawn.  She hikes her dress up around her waist, while I make my way up her legs with 1,000,000 kisses.  She lifts her legs in the air to slip her panties off, like a pinup girl.  I look up her body, watching her unbutton the front of her dress.  My vision looks strangely distorted for a second, like my perspective is all off.  I think for a second, "Yeah, there is a lot of difficult perspective in this scene,"  as if I were drawing or painting this.  I'm afraid I'll lose the dream, and I briefly consider waking myself up to continue this for real with my girlfriend.  

Before I can consider it further, I hear a bus pull up.  The driver yells at us that we will be late for work, so we climb on board.  My friend holds her dress closed with one hand, grabs my hand with the other, and drags me to the back of the bus.  Seated in the corner, I keep one hand inside her open dress while the bus driver takes us on a wild ride.  The driver is Wallace Shawn from Princess Bride.  He narrates the whole trip as he swerves dangerously around the streets, "Woops, that was a stop sign!  Look out for the puppy!"  I ignore his antics, as my friend slides over to my lap.  She reaches back to unzip my fly, then wiggles herself down onto me.  It feels so incredible, I nearly wake up.  I know I don't have a lot of time until my alarm goes off, so I start going to town on her.  Her dress falls open as she leans back to lay her head against my neck.  People on the bus keep glancing back at us, getting a great view of her naked body spread out on top of me.

Just as we are finishing up, the bus driver yells at us, telling us we are stopping for lunch.  We quickly put ourselves together, and jump off the bus.  We are at a small roadside deli.  Inside, I see someone from our bus arguing with the cashier.  He has buckets full of sodas, and a stack of notecards with everyone's sandwich orders.  He bosses me around, trying to get me to order the sandwiches.  I tell him, "I've got problems of my own, figure it out."  The cashier grabs the notecards, and sends us outside.  

This guy keeps yelling at me.  I ignore him, and look around at the incredible cityscape that has appeared, where there used to be only empty road.  I eventually tell him, "What are you stressed out about?  This is all just a dream."  To prove it, I hold my hands in front of me, thinking I'll create a small ball of fire to impress him.  Nothing appears, except for a small wavy translucent sphere.  This is enough to make this asshole stop talking, and look quizzically at me.  I try again, and this time I see the air get all wavy and distorted, like heat coming off asphalt on a summer day.  Suddenly, the air in front of me explodes into a huge fireball in the shape of a bird.  Everyone is knocked to the  ground.  My whole body is on fire, but I feel no pain.  Flames stretch out from my shoulders like huge fiery wings.  I look around, flapping my wings slowly, and listening to the heat crackle like a blowtorch.  My friend walks out of the deli, her eyes glowing orange with flames, and her own pair of fiery wings trailing behind her.  She looks at me with her beautiful fiery eyes, and her wings stretch forward to touch mine.  We wrap our wings around each other in a cocoon of dancing flames.  

Suddenly, I remember I might not have set my alarm.  I want to stay, but I wake myself up so I won't be late for work.  Turns out I still had 10 minutes, but that just gave me more time to write this all up.

----------


## Caradon

That was a really fun dream. You got to do a lot of stuff. Good idea yelling for people to come out of their houses. I'll have to remember to try that sometime. I love the fire stuff at the end. That's another thing that I've wanted to try. I'm Jealous of your ability to have Lucid sex without waking up.
Sometimes just thinking about it makes me wake up.  ::?:   Though, I have managed to stay in it a few times.

I'd be interested to hear what kind of things you experience while meditating in your dreams. I can imagine it's pretty good. I used to kind of reach out and feel my environment with my mind, and get a feel for the dream world. I should start doing that again.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been purposefully ignoring this journal lately to study for my LEED/ Green Building exams.  Something I've been meaning to do for a while.   I haven't taken a test in 6 years, and that was definitely a bad choice to ease me back into the mindset.  There was way too much memorization involved, leaving me with no brain power or time for writing up dreams.  Like I mentioned before, I even ended up using my lucid dreams for meditation and clearing my mind. Its all over now, though.  I aced the exams  ::breakitdown::   I can now add yet another confusing string of credentials after my name on my business cards. 

Now, back to dreaming  ::D:   I have some great dreams from the past few weeks that I will try to write up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I lie on my back and relax myself by imagining my feet sinking into the bed.  I alternate "pushing" my face and my feet deeper into relaxation.  I replay a memory in my mind from earlier in the day, riding my bike through the grassy hills with my little brother. When I feel relaxed enough, I roll to my left side and begin feeling my body hum with energy.  The humming  gets stronger, vibrating my body until I feel like my head will explode.  I encourage the vibrations to get stronger, while keeping my breath even and calm.  I imagine the feeling of swaying back and forth, loosening myself from my body.

I am still imagining myself bike riding through a grove of sycamores.  This visualization starts to flicker, flashing back and forth to another scene that feels more vivid.  In this new scene, I am rollerskating, swaying back and forth down a city street.  It feels completely real, but I am still aware of my real body back in bed.  I keep myself breathing evenly in the dream, and can feel my real body doing the same back in bed.

I am moving fast, half-skating, half-flying over the steep hills of San Francisco.  Buildings flash past me, as I soar inches from the ground, flying faster than a car on a freeway.  There are crowds of people all around me, but I weave in and out of them with ease.  As I enter the towering skyscrapers of the financial district, I throw out a long cable or rope, hooking it onto a nearby building.  I pull myself up on it, launching myself into the air like spiderman.  My swing sweeps in a wide arc along the street before shooting me high above the nearby rooftops.  Once airborne, I fly around the skyscrapers, admiring their realism and detail. 

After several minutes exploring the city from above, I stop midair, and just admire the view I have of the whole city.  As I focus my vision on each part of the city, buildings seem to appear and disappear.  Each building I look at seems to gain detail, while the others fade into obscurity. 

I am still consciously metering my breathing to keep the dream stable.  I can feel my body breathing, back in bed.  By shifting my attention, I easily return to my body.  I use this technique several times to "reset" the dreamscape.  Back in bed, I simply fly out of my bedroom, and smash out the front window of my house to fly to a new scene.  I explore several different scenes, including some old neighborhoods from my childhood and the picturesque canyon lakes from Twoshadows' photos. 

The last time I fly out of my window, I just fly around my neighborhood a bit.  It looks like the sun is just coming up, illuminating the bare branches of the winter trees in crisp sunlight.  I hover slowly around the neighborhood,  even with the tops of the trees.  As I watch their swaying branches, they start to sprout buds, then flowers, and finally leaves.  The seasons seem to pass before my eyes, and soon the trees are covered in lush green leaves. 

I explore some streets I have never been down before, curious to see what they look like.  Strangely, they all seem to be from the early 1980s.  The cars are stereotypical of the late 70s and early 80s (including some pinstriped Chevy vans that make me laugh). The streets are full of children, playing outside.  I land to play some playground ball games with a few of them.  I show off a little, throwing the ball impossibly high in the air, then leaping up to catch it.  The sight of so many happy children playing outside and enjoying life makes me very emotional.  I laugh so hard, I start crying tears of joy.  I can feel my real body back in bed laughing and crying, also.  It distracts me a little, and brings my attention back.

My girlfriend gets out of bed and starts stomping around the house.  She keeps yelling at me to wake up, saying she is making my favorite breakfast.  I try to stay in the dream, mumbling to her through my sleep paralysis.  She turns on a loud movie called "Order of the Phoenix", apparently a sequel to the movie "The Water Horse." 

I finally  give up, and open my eyes.  Instead of my bedroom, I see an out of place scene of a mirrored closet door.  From my viewing angle, I see a strange purple glow reflected from the  corner of the mirror.  There is something glowing just out of my field of vision.  I try to move my head to see, but I am paralyzed.  I relax, and let my consciousness drift away from my body so I can see what is glowing.  My point of view floats to the side, and I am startled by an unexpected sight.  A beautiful, half naked woman is dancing wildly in the corner of the room.  Her skin is glowing purple, like a neon sign, and her body is clothed in massive amounts of gold jewelery.  I think to myself that she looks like some sort of Hindu goddess.  In response to the thought, her dancing and spinning reveals several more sets of arms. 

Interrupted, my vision snaps back to where it should be, and I feel like the dream is over.  I get out of bed, but notice I am still in the strange room with the mirrored closet door.  This must be another false awakening!  I see a naked, teenage girl inspecting her reflection in the mirror, unaware of my presence.  She is crying, obviously very unhappy about her skinny teenage body.  I float over to her, and give her a hug before floating out of the room. 

There is a party going on in this house.  It seems like a fraternity.  I turn visible, and create a body for myself.  People are surprised to see me appear, naked, in the middle of their party.  They start lightheartedly teasing me and joking with me.  I laugh with them, explaining that I am a model, and am doing a photoshoot in this house.  A group of guys shows me out to the courtyard garden, where there are tables set up with a catering company.  It looks like a wedding reception, or reunion of some kind.  We sit down and have some drinks at one of the tables, waiting for our food to come.  I explain to them that this is all a dream, and show off some cool tricks.  One of the guys throws plates into the air for me.  I use my telekinesis to make them fly around and do flips before landing in a stack in my hand. 

I slip in and out of lucidity at the party.  Eventually, I realize what a long dream this has been, and decide I should wake myself up to write it all down.  All together, the dream lasted at least 60-90 minutes, and was incredibly vivid.  There were parts I didn't even record in my bedside journal, and parts I left out of this writeup.  I wish I had time to write it all down, or explain how much fun it really was.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It is a long walk home, but I don't mind.  In fact, I'm secretly glad I missed the bus.  I dust the sand off of my flip flops, throw my towel over my shoulder, and start shuffling home.  I'm glad I'll get to enjoy the afternoon sunshine a bit longer. 

As I pass a new apartment building, I hear laughing and splashing coming from the other side of the fence.  It sounds like a pool party.  Well, I'm already dressed for the occasion.  I bounce on my heels a few times, considering it, then leap into the air in a high arc.  I easily clear the tall fence and land, with a splash, in the pool.

Everyone is a bit surprised by this stranger dropping out of the sky and into their party.  They seem wary at first, but warm up to me after a few minutes.  Most of the people seem familiar in a vague sort of way.  I hang out for a while, showing off some fun tricks such as walking on water.  Nobody quite comprehends why I have such confidence and control over my surroundings. 

Eventually, I convince everyone to come out with me for a night on the town.  I tell them I can give them the night of their lives, making all of their wishes come true for the evening.  One pale blond girl complains that she is not dressed or prepared for an evening out.  She seems awkwardly self conscious.  I stand face to face with her in the waist high water, and hold her head in my hands.  I tell her to imagine exactly what she wants to look like, and who she wants to be.  I run my fingers through her thin hair, and notice she is more pale than I first thought.  Her hair is falling out, and her skin is like paper, showing the spidery veins underneath.  As I pull her hair away from her ear, I see a trickle of blood.  I trace it down her neck to a ghastly open wound torn across her throat.  It looks like her neck has been slit, or her throat torn out by an animal.  She tells me the wound never healed properly since she died in an accident with her friend several years ago.  Not put off, I continue stroking her hair and pouring loving energy into her.  We both close our eyes, and when I open mine, she looks like an entirely different person.  Her hair is full and freshly styled.  Her skin is smooth and flawlessly healed.  She is even fully dressed in evening wear, with a professional makeup job. 

The club we want to go to, "Point A," is the newest and hottest nightclub in town.  The crowd spills out onto the street, and the line stretches around the corner.  I calmly make my way through the crowd, walking slowly.  I teleport around people by focusing on the space right in front of them.  Every time I blink my eyes, I am moved forward another few feet.  I take a seat at a crowded table in the corner, surrounded by a group of strangers.  I close my eyes, then open them to see the crowd of strangers has transformed into all my new friends from the pool party. 

I get into a conversation with one of the guys.  I can tell he doesn't like me much.  Now that he is out of the pool, I see he is in a wheel chair.  His legs are mangled and withered.  He says he has grown accustomed to his condition, and doesn't want me to take the injury away from him.  I show him how I healed his girlfriend,  who is now talking to a random girl from the crowd.  He still refuses.  His injury has become a part of who he is, and curing it would be like stealing the experience from him.  He does admit to wanting a sex life again, making a joke about his legs not being the only thing that got taken from him in the accident.  This admission seems to suddenly release him.  He instantly transforms into a ghostly 8 year old child in a white suit, and climbs into my lap.  I hold him with one arm as I continue chatting with everyone.

From the corner of my eye, I notice a  man staring at me.  He gets up from his table, and starts making his way across the room.  Did I go to high school with him?  Is he someone's older brother?  I know him from somewhere.

I notice the blond girl I healed is talking to an old friend.  This friend looks almost exactly like her.  I realize that when I told her to imagine what she wants to look like, she chose this friend as a model.  They have the same haircut and the same clothing, but their faces still look different.  This new girl  has dark, sunken eyes, where my blond friend has brilliant sparkling green.  There is something sinister and cruel about this stranger.  She climbs on top of me in an aggressive way and kisses me forcefully.  She teases me, saying I smell bad, and that my lips are greasy from sunscreen and lip balm.  I defend myself, explaining I was at the beach all day rescuing swimmers from shark attacks.  I remember back to this part of the dream, and wish I had a dream camera.  It will be difficult to remember all the details from that previous adventure.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been having tons of these short spontaneous DILDs lately, even though I haven't been doing anything specifically to cause them.  Here are a few from the last week:

*The Wolf*
Looking in the mirror, I realize something is wrong with the reflection.  The reflection of my face looks correct, but my clothes and surroundings are not reflected properly.  The objects I am holding don't show up in the mirror, and my body does not even seem to be in the same position.   I realize I must be dreaming.  I slowly and purposefully make my way out of the house, looking at my hands to stabilize the dream. 

As I walk into the front yard, I count my fingers.  Six, seven, eight fingers?  Everything looks remarkably stable and real, even my eight-fingered hands.  I pause for a minute in the front garden.  This is not my house, but my childhood home.  I stop by the lavender plants, and lean in to smell the small purple flowers.  As I look closely at the plants, I notice dozens of bees darting around.  I take a deep breath to relax and try to see if I can feel their life energy.  I can hear their soft buzzing, and feel the vibrations resonate in my body. 

This humming feeling makes my body start to change.  I bend over on all fours, looking down at myself to see I have turned into a large white wolf.  It feels natural to walk on all four of my legs, so I take off running down the street.  I can run incredibly fast, and circle the block faster than I could in my car.  As I approach my original starting point again, I see some people on the street.  I recognize one of the girls, the sister of an old friend from college.  Apprehensively, she reaches down to pet me gently, like a dog.  I can tell she is frightened of me.  I talk with her for a while, and we end up having sex right on the street.  The sex feels strange, and I realize I am still in the body of a wolf.  I briefly consider how perverted this scene is, before waking up.

*The Bear*
I'm wandering around at a concert at an outdoor amphitheater.  A path leads to a rocky cliff overlooking the ocean.  Steel rails flank the path, separating it from some animal cages, beyond.  Zookeepers are busy cleaning the polar bear's cage.  I briefly wonder where they keep the bear while they clean.  As I turn around to walk back to the concert, my question is answered as I see the polar bear climbing over the railings.  He looks right at me, and slowly approaches.  He seems friendly and curious about me.  I get a strong feeling of love and friendship from him like you get from your dog.  Of course, I still continue walking away from him since he is a gigantic, wild polar bear.  I don't want to provoke him by running, but I also don't want to get too close to him.  Halfway up the path, we are intercepted by another bear.  This one is a large black bear the size of a grizzly, but patterned like a sunbear.  He and the polar bear stop to sniff each other, while I take the opportunity to run away. 

I make it safely back to my group of friends, and start to tell them about the bears.  In trying to explain the events, I realize how ridiculous and unbelievable my story sounds.  I instantly know I must be dreaming.  Before I can consider what to do, I see my polar bear friend making his way through the crowds towards me.  I approach him, in awe of his size and majesty.  I stroke his fur, amazed at how real and warm it feels.  I can feel his powerful muscles moving beneath the thick coat of white fur.  It is really intimidating to be so close to such a huge and dangerous animal, even though I know it is a dream.  My heart is beating fast, and I feel the adrenaline from the excitement.  I wrap my arms around the beast, and bury my face in his soft, sweet smelling fur.  He lowers himself down, and I climb onto his back for a ride. 

He stands up quickly, throwing me off balance for a second.  As I struggle to hold on, I'm surprised to see feathers sprout from his sides.  The feathers grow into wings, snow-white and fluffy like an angel.  The winged bear leaps into the air, and takes me for a short flight around the outdoor amphitheater.  The sudden flight is a little too vivid and unexpected, and the excitement wake me up.

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice DJ. Some of your dreams are incredible! Keep it up!

----------


## Rippy

Very interesting journal, although I'm too exhausted to read more than a few entries. I'll entertain myself with more in the morning. :] 

The first page's entry about Patrick committing suicide in a bathtub reminded me of a depressing Brighteyes song. 'Padraic My Prince' ):

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks for the compliments  ::D:   I haven't been very motivated to write up my dreams, lately.  I have a ton of cool ones written in my bedside journal, but haven't transferred them to my online DJ.  I'll try to get on that today.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I woke from a dream, having to pee really badly.  I remembered just waking from a dream where I was using the bathroom.  I was really comfortable, and in that sleepy zone.  I really didn't want to get out of bed.  Suddenly, my girlfriend woke up, and started laughing.  Her pajama shorts were soaked, as was a large section of the bedsheets.  Apparently I had peed in my sleep, and wet the bed.  

I recognized how funny this was, but I was still really embarrassed.  I've never done this, even as a child.  Something felt wrong as I started climbing out of bed.  Looking at my girlfriend in the dark, I said out loud, "I don't think I'm really awake right now."  She laughed and said, "You _wish_ this was just a bad dream.  You're not dreaming.  Get up."  

I got out of bed to use the bathroom, while my girlfriend started stripping the sheets off the bed.  How humiliating.  I fumbled with the light switch for a minute in the dark, but couldn't find it.  It was almost pitch black in the bathroom.  I finally managed to get the lights on, and sat down on the toilet.  I felt extremely tired.  

Suddenly, I was back in bed.  How did I get here?  Did I fall asleep on the toilet?  Maybe I was right all along, and that was just a false awakening.  I still really did have to pee.  I slid over to get out of bed, and felt the wet sheets.  Shit!  I really did wet the bed!  I tried to get out of bed, but couldn't move my body properly.  It felt like I was still half asleep.  I was extremely disoriented, and felt like I was blacking out.  I still really had to use the bathroom.  Finally managing to get out of bed, I stumbled into the bathroom.  

Again, I couldn't find the light switch in the dark.  I accidentally bumped the switch for the fan, and it noisily whirred to life.  Beneath the noise, I heard  someone breathing close to me.  This was followed by the subtle crack of a joint, and the rustle of someone moving in the darkness.  Someone was standing right in front of me!  I leaned forward, punching as hard as I could.  My fist swung through the empty air.  I panicked, and again reached for the light switch.  This time, I found it, and was temporarily blinded by the sudden bright light.  When my vision cleared, I saw I was alone in the bathroom.  Strangely, the bathtub was filled with water and children's toys.  I sat down on the toilet to calm my heart beat.

Again, I woke up in bed.  Another false awakening?!  Damn.  I rolled out of bed, this time noticing the sheets were not wet.  My heart was racing and I still really had to pee, but at least I didn't really wet the bed.  I walked around the foot of the bed towards the bathroom.  In the dim light, I saw the silhouette of my girlfriend sit up in bed.  "Look!"  She yelled.  "Look! Look!"

I was already terrified from my creepy nightmare false awakenings.  This freaked me out even more.  I backed against the wall, and started yelling, "What?  What's wrong?!"  I peered through the darkness, thinking there must be some intruder, large insect, or animal in our bedroom.  

"The blankets,"  My girlfriend replied.  "They are all on your side of the bed.  I told you I haven't been stealing them in the middle of the night."  I remembered teasing her about this the night before when I woke up naked, while she was wrapped in all the blankets like a burrito.  "Go to sleep,"  I said.  Then I went and used the bathroom.

----------


## XeL

You've got some awesome dreams there, bro! Keep up the good work.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, XeL.  My internet has been down for the past few weeks, so I haven't been updating much.

----------


## XeL

I didnt read the last one ROFL. That's hilarious.  :tongue2:

----------


## packmania

Shit man, you have some amazing dreams! I'm just trying to get back into lucid dreaming, hope you don't mind if i take some inspiration from here... Sounds like you have some really good control in your dreams and i enjoy the style of your write-ups as well.

----------


## Twoshadows

Taken yesterday in Lone Rock Canyon, Lake Powell....





.

----------


## Robot_Butler

How cool is that!!!  That makes me feel like I was there  ::D:

----------


## jmanjohn

U need to dream more, ive read most of your dreams, Dream.... DREAM!!!

----------


## Caradon

Damn That FA dream was funny. Too bad you did not remember to RC. At least your girlfriend thought it was funny that she got pissed on lol. 

I hate when I have to go so bad that it causes weird bathroom dreams. I don't ever get Lucid during them either.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was out on the front patio with my father, when I noticed a tan, axe-head shaped UFO flying above us. Startled, I tried to point it out  to my father, only to realize he was nowhere to be found. My  confusion lasted only a few seconds before I woke from the vision and  found myself lying on the ground. I had blacked out, fallen out of my chair, and imagined the entire UFO scenario. The sky was empty except
for a flock of small, black birds. Something still did not feel right. I felt a pain in the side of my stomach, like a foreign object was lodged there. Was I just abducted and implanted? Did I really just black out?

Nauseous and dizzy, I made my way to the bathroom. Worried I would black out again, I told my father to come in after me if I wasn't out in two minutes. I sat on the toilet to steady myself, and looked at my reflection in the mirror. I was alone in the bathroom, but could feel some sort of presence next to me. As I turned my head to look, Josh appeared from thin air and let out a nightmarish scream right in my face. I screamed, too, feeling a disorienting dual awareness. Josh started dragging me into the mirror as I felt my real body struggling to scream through the sleep paralysis.

I recognized the feeling of a dream, and assumed I must have passed out again. I continued to scream, desperately hoping my father would hear my screams, and come into the bathroom to wake me up. Hands shook me awake. I expected to wake on the bathroom floor with my father, but instead found myself safely in bed with my girlfriend.

----------


## Baron Samedi

How terrifying!

I had a series of astral projections the night before last that were terrifying because they were so realistic I had no idea I was not complete in my body.

Your friend wanted to pull you into nevernever land.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It sounds silly, but I'm terrified and distrustful of bathroom mirrors.  When I was a kid, I would always be afraid when I was alone in the bathroom.  I would be afraid there was someone hiding behind me who didn't cast a reflection.  Something about the whirring exhaust fan and the hum of fluorescent lights would make me feel a presence.  I would constantly check behind me to make sure no one was there.  I still catch myself doing it when I am up in the middle of the night for a WBTB.

----------


## jmanjohn

i love the feeling of the bathroom. Ill stay in their for twentyminutes sometimes just because i feel safe. I also made a zombie plan for it too, but im zombie paranoid. Majorly.

----------


## Robot_Butler

The bathroom is the new zombie panic room?  What goes into a zombie preparedness kit?  Canned food and bleach?

----------


## Caradon

That was a really creepy dream. I'm trying to remember if I've ever had something like that happen. I don't think so. 

Just one time when I got creeped out when my reflection was not moving the same way that I was.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It sounds silly, but I'm terrified and distrustful of bathroom mirrors.  When I was a kid, I would always be afraid when I was alone in the bathroom.  I would be afraid there was someone hiding behind me who didn't cast a reflection.  Something about the whirring exhaust fan and the hum of fluorescent lights would make me feel a presence.  I would constantly check behind me to make sure no one was there.  I still catch myself doing it when I am up in the middle of the night for a WBTB.



Ah. No, it's not silly.  What I have done is meditate in the darkness in front of my bedroom mirror.  It was a very intense experience. I got over my fear of mirrors.  I highly suggest it.

----------


## Naiya

Don't feel silly RB, I used to have the same fear as a kid. And when I had a few of my first OBEs, I would get spooked by mirrors. A friend of mine who is big on feng shui told me that mirrors should never face your bed because it can frighten your spirit when it leaves your body.  :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> A friend of mine who is big on feng shui told me that mirrors should never face your bed because it can frighten your spirit when it leaves your body.



Does that mean ceiling mirrors are out of the question?

----------


## jmanjohn

Robot butler, post some more. Please, i've read most and they're great. BTW you need to pitch some of these to movie producers.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Too bad I lost the flashlight I normally keep next to my bed, and use to write down dreams.  I had an incredible dream last night about a Dream Views meetup.  We all met together in a room that reminded me of a high school gym.  Someone was asking me whether Stephen Laberge was black, testing to see if I knew who he was.  One girl in the group seemed very familiar.  She was someone I knew on the forums.  Thinking back on it, I believe she was from my old high school, although we were never friends.  She was very interested in me, so we made out even though I was not attracted to her at all.  At some point, I became lucid and started floating around the room in the lotus position.  I can't remember, but I know I did quite a bit more, once lucid.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool, man. Good to see you posting again. I got the idea to meditate in dreams from you!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm in film class, waiting my turn to give my presentation on a quirky indie movie.  The film was about a crazy young woman losing her mind.  At one point, she cuts the gas line to the water heater, climbs in the bathtub, and lights a match.  The entire house blows up, but she is kept safe in the tub.  I'm confident I won't have to present until tomorrow.  There are too many people before me.  This is good, because I'm not at all prepared.  

The girl presenting before me does an interpretive dance.  She is wearing a one piece outfit, like a bathing suit.  It is cut narrow across the chest, exposing her arms, shoulder, and entire breasts on each side.  Her dance turns into a stripper's routine towards the end, and she gives me a lap dance.  I look at my girlfriend sitting next to me, and can tell she is jealous.  It is not even a good lap dance.  Her nipples are huge, and really rubbery.  She keeps rubbing them in my face in an uncomfortable way. 

When she is finished, the teacher calls me to present.  I'm not prepared, at all.  In fact, I've forgotten the entire plot of the movie.  I can't even fake it.  In a moment of semi-lucidity, I realize this is a typical dream situation.  I run out of the classroom, and jump into the air to fly away.  Once outside, I find myself in my old childhood neighborhood.  I fly over the redwood suburban fences toward a vacant house on the corner.  It is an amazing house.  The previous owners must have remodeled it.  It looks like an old Greene and Greene house was disassembled and combined with something super modern.  I let myself in.

Apparently, the house is not abandoned.  The owners are just moving out.  They are a nice young couple I recognize from my current neighborhood. I play with their dogs, and learn that one is a pug mix, like my own.  I didn't know they grew so big.  This one is the size of a large German Shepherd.  I help them finish packing.  The woman whispers for me to come back later that night for some super secret sex.  I retire to the guest suite, waiting for our midnight rendezvous. 

As I explore the suite, I see a strange relief carving on the wall.  It looks like an animalistic creature with protruding eyes.  I press the eye buttons, and hear a mechanical click.  The wall slowly slides open to reveal a secret room.  The room is the nefarious lair of the woman's husband.  He is a werewolf.  Just like me!  The woman must have noticed that I, too am a werewolf.  She must want my help.  Deciding to confront the woman, I leave the guest suite.   As I make my way down the dark hallway, I feel one of the dogs brush up against me.  I reach down in the darkness to pet it, and grab a handful of long, matted fur with thick muscles beneath.  My hand comes away, wet with sticky, warm blood.  Something is wrong.  This is not a dog.  It's a wolf.

----------


## Caradon

Nice dream! Lol at the lap dance. Good job recognizing the situation and going for a bit of flying. That is always a good feeling when you can just take off like that. I like the secret room and the werewolves. Cool stuff.  :smiley:

----------

